# Regine Pfeiffer , selbsternannte WoW Spionin



## ikarus275 (6. Juni 2009)

So ab und an liest man ja von Herrn Dr. Christian Pfeiffer und seinen Thesen, das unter anderem auch World of Warcraft verantwortlich ist für diesen und jenen Amoklauf, oder das Böse in der Welt oder das WoW halt einfach suchtfördernd ist oder was auch immer ihm gerade so einfällt.
Das auch seine Frau, offenbar als freie Mitarbeiterin an diesem ominösen Kriminologischen Forschungsinstitut, mitmacht und sich einspannen, läßt für dramaturgisch wertvolle, und ziemlich hetzerische Thesen überrascht mich da auch nicht mehr. 

Auf der Hauptseite von buffed habe ich gerade über mehrere Links dieses pdf gefunden. 

http://www.kfn.de/versions/kfn/assets/wowspionin.pdf

Also, ich muss ehrlich sagen, das meiste was in diese Richtung (WoW Satan in Spielform etc.) kann ich getrost ignorieren, aber was diese Frau da abläßt.. da muss ich mich stellenweise fragen ob es ironisch / Selbstverarsche oder ernst gemeint ist , aber lest selbst nur diese paar Zeilen vom Textanfang. 


"[...]Ich weiß, wovon ich rede: Seit drei Jahren bin ich dabei, diesem Spiel auf die Schliche
zu kommen: Ohne Account und ohne selber zu spielen, im Stealth-Modus
gewissermaßen, in dem virtuelle Angreifer sich unsichtbar ihren Opfern nähern,
besichtige ich regelmäßig die Zauberwelten von Azeroth, dem riesigen WoW-Land. Ich
sitze als „teilnehmende Beobachterin“ neben (bezahlten) Spielern, verfolge die Wege
ihrer Avatare, höre zu, wie sie sich mit ihren Gildenkollegen und -Kolleginnen
unterhalten, und analysiere mitgeschnittene Videoclips.[...]

Meine Frage : Wer bezahlt eigentlich diesen eingetragen Verein ? Bitte sagt mir das die bestenfalls von verblendeten Politikern Spendengelder bekommen und somit ihre "Forschungen" finanziert werden...


----------



## Widock (6. Juni 2009)

Der Staat.

Oder Blizzard, weil sie eigl. eine positive Studie wollten, wie Menschenverbindend und sozial förderlich World of Warcraft ist.


----------



## Descartes (6. Juni 2009)

Mhh... Wiso werden jetzt x-themen eröffnet die nur auf, gegen politik und ähnlichen aufhetzen abzielt?


----------



## Nania (6. Juni 2009)

Weil die Politik das gleiche mit uns macht... 
Nein, es ist Wahlkampf und man will (von Seiten der Politik aus) den Wählern, die nicht über Computerspiele u.ä bescheid wissen, vorgauckeln, man hätte als Politiker die wirklich großen Experten und man wäre selbst Experte. Das man sich damit vor der jüngeren Generation nur lächerlich macht, ist den meisten Politikern anscheinend nicht klar, oder sie übergehen es einfach. 
Deshalb an dieser Stelle noch mal mein Aufruf: Bitte, bitte geht Wählen. 

Was die Regine Pfeiffer betrifft, in meinen Augen ist sie eine Idiotin, die versucht sich zu profilieren. 
Sie mag beobachten soviel sie will, fundierte Studien weist sie in dem Bericht jedoch nicht nach. Außerdem klingt das ganze wie Propagandamaterial gegen WoW-Spieler. Das ist zum heulen. Wahrhaftig zum Heulen. 
Leider wird es solche Menschen immer geben und auch immer in der Regierung geben, weil sie vorgauckeln, Wissen zu besitzten. 
Für mich sind Regine Pfeiffer und ihr Mann beides Leute, die besser den Mund halten sollen, bei Dingen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Vrocas (6. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> So ab und an liest man ja von Herrn Dr. Christian Pfeiffer und seinen Thesen, das unter anderem auch World of Warcraft verantwortlich ist für diesen und jenen Amoklauf, oder das Böse in der Welt oder das WoW halt einfach suchtfördernd ist oder was auch immer ihm gerade so einfällt.
> Das auch seine Frau, offenbar als freie Mitarbeiterin an diesem ominösen Kriminologischen Forschungsinstitut, mitmacht und sich einspannen, läßt für dramaturgisch wertvolle, und ziemlich hetzerische Thesen überrascht mich da auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Auf der Hauptseite von buffed habe ich gerade über mehrere Links dieses pdf gefunden.
> ...



Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt etwas im Ton vergreife, aber solche kack Vereine werden meist von kack Politikern bezahlt, son scheiß wurde nur hervor gerufen um von den wirklichen Faktoren eines Amoklaufs abzulenken! Nicht das Spiel ist daran schuld, ganz im gegenteil, durch solche Spiele halten sich die Agressionen solcher Leute noch ein bisschen im Zaun. 

Die einzigen Gründe eines Amoklaufs sind die LEHRERSCHAFT!! Kinder werden in Schulen gemobbt, viele Lehrer gucken weg. Oder manchmal werden Schüler durch lehrer so arg gemobbt, dass sie auf grund psychischer Schwierigkeiten am nächsten tag nicht mehr die Schule besuchen können!! Tim K., der berühmte Amokläufer in Winnenden hängte einen Zettel an den Haupteingang der Schule, an diesem stand "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg..." und nach dem Amoklauf zitierte ein weiterer Schüler diesen brief und fügte noch etwas hinzu: "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg... ergeht mir genauso" und das ist doch klarer fakt, das nicht die Spiele daran schuld sind, sondern die Ausenwelt!! Oder habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, wieso Amokläufer in 99,999% an schulen amok laufen?! 

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche leute wie diese Pfeiffer nur lächerliche Verbrecher und Gangster die keine Ahnung von nix haben und weder die Latten am zaun haben!
Sowas sollte man am besten einfach nur ignorieren... Ich entschuldige mich hier auch bei dem vergriffenen Ton, aber ich hoffe viele sind jetzt durch diesen text einsichtig geworden und ich hoffe, sie werden dieses einfach hirnlos dumme klischee los, dass WoW NUR süchtig macht und für Amokläufer sorgt...


----------



## ikarus275 (6. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh... Wiso werden jetzt x-themen eröffnet die nur auf, gegen politik und ähnlichen aufhetzen abzielt?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habe diesen Thread nur eröffnet, weil ich diese Art der Herangehensweise an eine "Forschungsarbeit" , sofern das eine darstellen soll, noch nicht gesehen habe. 

Das was man sich mal bewusst machen sollte ist, das obige "Arbeit" auf der Webseite des "Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen e.V." (was für ein pompöser Name) veröffentlicht wird. 

Dort heisst es superseriös : "Das KFN ist ein unabhängiges, interdisziplinär arbeitendes Forschungsinstitut in Trägerschaft eines gemeinnützigen Vereins und betreibt als selbständige Forschungseinrichtung praxisorientierte kriminologische Forschung."

Und dann liest man dort sowas ? 

Man stelle sich vor, dieses Institut, welches laut Webseite aktuell an einem Forschungsbericht zum Thema "Jugendliche in Deutschland als Opfer und Täter von Gewalt"arbeitet, möchte seriös sein, und preist sich immerhin unter anderem mit einem "gemeinsamen Forschungsprojekt des Bundesministeriums des Innern und des KFN"  selbst an. 

Ich hoffe nur, das solche Publikationen nicht herangezogen werden, wenn es wieder mal um den negativen Einfluss von WoW auf unsere Gesellschaft und die Gewalt etc. geht. 

http://www.kfn.de/home.htm

Direkt auf der Startseite dieses Institutes wird ja direkt WoW genannt und angeprangert. 
Warum eigentlich ? Bei den dutzenden, ähnlich gestrickten Online-Spielen wird das kommerziell erfolgreichste herausgepickt damit man sich besser profilieren kann ? 

Da frag ich mich, was soll und darf man tun um diese total verquere Ansichten die dort verbreiten werden richtigzustellen ? Wie wehren gegen dieses In-die-Schublade-stecken ? 

Welches Sprachrohr gibt es noch, wenn selbst solche Vereine, auf die ja scheinbar von unseren Bundesministerien zurückgegriffen wird, unser HOBBY als so übelst gewaltverherrlichend abstempeln ?


----------



## dread42 (6. Juni 2009)

Also ich stimme dir schon zu, dass sie ein bisschen über den Rand schießt (vor allem bei deinem Zitat am Anfang und später wenn sie Einzellfälle extremer Sucht nennt und sie verallgemeinert). Ich muss aber trotzdem zugeben, dass vieles was sie in diesem pdf von sich gibt garnicht unlogisch klingt. Sie hat es zwar selbst nicht miterlebt, da sie keinen Account hat (meiner Meinung nach ein MUSS wenn man schon ein Spiel analysieren will) aber trotzdem kann ich persönlich viele ihrer Schlussfolgerungen und Statements unterschreiben...obwohl ich niemanden persönlich kenne auf den die von ihr genannten Extremen zutreffen würden.


----------



## Eruator (6. Juni 2009)

Moinsen,
also ich bin shcond er MEinung das WoW ein süchtigmachendes Spiel ist,
es kommt halt auf die PErson die es spielt drauf an. MAnche sind eher anfällig für Sucht und andere weniger.

Aber das Spiel deshalb zu verbieten finde ich schwachsinnig, und ich glaube das auch nicht die gewünschte Wirkung, von weniger GEwalt und weniger WoW, eintreten würde. Den wie möchte man ein Spiel verbieten, dass so viele MEnschen spielen. Ich merke es ja selbst, fast jeden TAg wenn ich abends in der stadt bin lerne ich neue LEute kennen die auch WoW spielen.

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung wäre wenn man mehr BEratungsstellen für Spielsüchtige einrichten würde, wie z.B. die Eva in Stuttgart. 
Der staat könnte dann auch eine Steuer auf die 13 Euro monatlich erheben, aus deren Verdienst dann mehrere Suchtberatungsstellen eingerichtet werden könnten. 
Außerdem könnte Blizzard dazu gebracht werden, auf der WoW homepage auf das suchtrisiko von WoW aufmerksam machen zu müssen

Weil atm sind eindeutig zu wenige vorhanden.

Grüße Eruator


----------



## Porthos (6. Juni 2009)

wow verbieten wäre nicht der richtige weg aber die altersgrenze auf min 16- 18 jahre halte ich für vollkommen ok.


----------



## Eruator (6. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die einzigen Gründe eines Amoklaufs sind die LEHRERSCHAFT!! Kinder werden in Schulen gemobbt, viele Lehrer gucken weg. Oder manchmal werden Schüler durch lehrer so arg gemobbt, dass sie auf grund psychischer Schwierigkeiten am nächsten tag nicht mehr die Schule besuchen können!! Tim K., der berühmte Amokläufer in Winnenden hängte einen Zettel an den Haupteingang der Schule, an diesem stand "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg..." und nach dem Amoklauf zitierte ein weiterer Schüler diesen brief und fügte noch etwas hinzu: "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg... ergeht mir genauso" und das ist doch klarer fakt, das nicht die Spiele daran schuld sind, sondern die Ausenwelt!! Oder habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, wieso Amokläufer in 99,999% an schulen amok laufen?!



sorry, aber ich glaube du solltest deinen Horizont erwitern. 
         Die lehrer haben nämlich gar keine ZEit sich um die Kinder zu kümern! 
Die LEhrer, zumindest auf den Staatsschulen, sind nur damit beschäftigt den Stoff durchzunehmen, was sich im übrigen mit G8 noch verschärft hat, und sie haben keine Zeit auf die Schüler einzugehen und sich mit den Problemen und Gefühlen der Shcüler auseinanderzusetzen.

Außerdem würde ich nie einen Amoklauf auf eine Ursache beschränken, denn bis man so etwas tut spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle!

Nochmals Grüße Eruator


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. Juni 2009)

xD armer kerl der pfeiffer, glaubt er kennt sich aus, weil er zu schaut^^
was will er damit schon erreichen??^^


----------



## Disasterpiece (6. Juni 2009)

Noch zu Winnenden also dem Amoklauf; "Killerspiele" fördern nicht die Gewalt, 
sie helfen einem die Gewalt abzubauen......man tötet also irgendeinen Terroristen,
 nicht einen Mitschüler oder Lehrer
Das ist zumindest meine Ansicht.
Und zu Wow; es stimmt schon das Wow süchtig macht, aber es werden ja nicht alle süchtig
es kommt auf die Person an. Es gibt auch Leute die regelmäßig raiden und trotzdem
ein glückliches Leben mit einer Familie und Freunden führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferok (6. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die einzigen Gründe eines Amoklaufs sind die LEHRERSCHAFT!!



Aber sorry! Bin zwar schon lange nicht mehr in der Schule und muss auch sagen gott sei dank bei den heutigen Schülern! Das problem für sowas liegt im sozialen Umfeld und vor allem zu Hause! Nicht die Lehrer sind da um die Kinder zu erziehen und beschützen sondern das Elternhaus! Die Lehrer sind da um wissen zu vermitteln und basta! Die Jugendlichen heutzutage haben einfach kein sozialgefühl mehr woher auch zu hause werden sie vor den PC oder TV abgeschoben. Eine richtige Klassengemeinschaft gab es nicht. Bei uns gab es auch Klassenkameraden die schwächer waren und es öfters abgekriegt haben aber wehe jemand aus einer andern Klasse oder Stufe hat es auf jemanden abgesehen dann ging die ganze Klasse gegen diesen los. Aber sowas kennen die kids von heute nicht. Woher auch, wir wurden früher von unseren eltern raus geschmissen wenn wir zu lange vor dem pc oder tv saßen und haben in vereinen unsere sozialkompetenz gelernt. Aber heute wenn ich alleine den umgang von den ganzen möchte gern ghetto kids sehe gegenüber anderen mitmenschen dann wird mir echt schlecht. Also sollte erstmal jeder in seinem direkten umfeld die schuld sehen als bei den lehrern.


----------



## Vrocas (6. Juni 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich glaube du solltest deinen Horizont erwitern.
> Die lehrer haben nämlich gar keine ZEit sich um die Kinder zu kümern!
> Die LEhrer, zumindest auf den Staatsschulen, sind nur damit beschäftigt den Stoff durchzunehmen, was sich im übrigen mit G8 noch verschärft hat, und sie haben keine Zeit auf die Schüler einzugehen und sich mit den Problemen und Gefühlen der Shcüler auseinanderzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Also die Art diese Lehrer von denen du sprichst... Ich weiß nicht, ich will es hier auch garnicht sagen...
Aber Lehrer sollten mindestens einen FUNKEN Pädagogisch sein, man sollte sich auf sie verlassen können. Und wenn einer gemobbt wird und der Lehrer einfach nur neben dran steht und nichts tut, dann stimmt da was nicht... Zu dem sind die Lehrer in der Zeit in der die Kinder in der Schule sind ja auch verantwortlich! Von demher sollte es ein tabu für sie sein, gemobbte Kinder im Stich zu lassen


----------



## gunny (6. Juni 2009)

hmm also ich hab mir diesen ganzen bericht mal durchgelesen und nu kommst warum machen sie diese studie nur über wow was is mit war hdr aoc usw usw usw suchtpotenzial hat jedes aber auch wircklich jedes game *selbst dart fußball usw *

ich versteh nich warum da nur auf wow rumgetreten wird wenn dann bitte ne studie überalle pc spiele


----------



## Seryma (6. Juni 2009)

Netter Bericht, aber die von Ohrensammler ziehe ich vor!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee mal im Ernst, es stimmt zwar das meiste, aber das heißt doch nicht das wir alle süchtig sind O.o

Vorallem am Ende... jetzt ist es wohl schon TS das uns süchtig macht... demnächst macht es uns süchtig auf einem Stuhl zu sitzen und das wird ab 16 sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Contemptio (6. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich müsste die korrekte Altereinstufung "6-12 und ab 18" sein, da jugendliche am stärksten suchtgefährdet sind.
Diese Aussage lässt sich zwar nicht pauschalisieren sondern soll lediglich ein erfahrungsgemäßer Durchschnittswert sein (spreche aus eigener Erfahrung)...


----------



## Flargh (6. Juni 2009)

Erstmal verlangt Frau Pfeiffer (ist übrigens seine Schwester, nicht seine Frau, wenn ich mich nicht täusche) nirgends ein Verbot von WoW, sondern eine höhere Alterseinstufung. 
Zweitens hat sie WoW mit keinem Wort in Verbindung mit Amokläufen in Schulen o.ä. gebracht. Es war eher von Verzweiflungstaten Betroffener (Süchtiger) gegen sich selber die Rede.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: Die Spielmechanismen von WoW und warum man dabeibleibt hat sie ganz treffend beschrieben. Ich könnte in ihren Ausführungen zu diesem Thema keinen
Punkt nennen, an dem ich sage: "Ha! Völlig falsch! Die hat keine Ahnung!".

Gruß,
Flargh


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt etwas im Ton vergreife, aber solche kack Vereine werden meist von kack Politikern bezahlt, son scheiß wurde nur hervor gerufen um von den wirklichen Faktoren eines Amoklaufs abzulenken! Nicht das Spiel ist daran schuld, ganz im gegenteil, durch solche Spiele halten sich die Agressionen solcher Leute noch ein bisschen im Zaun.
> 
> Die einzigen Gründe eines Amoklaufs sind die LEHRERSCHAFT!! Kinder werden in Schulen gemobbt, viele Lehrer gucken weg. Oder manchmal werden Schüler durch lehrer so arg gemobbt, dass sie auf grund psychischer Schwierigkeiten am nächsten tag nicht mehr die Schule besuchen können!! Tim K., der berühmte Amokläufer in Winnenden hängte einen Zettel an den Haupteingang der Schule, an diesem stand "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg..." und nach dem Amoklauf zitierte ein weiterer Schüler diesen brief und fügte noch etwas hinzu: "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg... ergeht mir genauso" und das ist doch klarer fakt, das nicht die Spiele daran schuld sind, sondern die Ausenwelt!! Oder habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, wieso Amokläufer in 99,999% an schulen amok laufen?!
> 
> ...



Volltreffer. Ich selbst hab das in der schule durchmachen müssen, ich war halt nicht der Typ der in gruppen rumhing und teure modekleidung war auch nicht drinne, und darum war ich immer nur das opfer. Und was haben die Lehrer gemacht? NICHTS!! Erst als ich vor dem Fenster des Sekretäriats verprügelt wurde haben die Lehrer eingegriffen, da konnten sie ja nicht wegucken und waren den Schlägern ja auch zahlenmäßug überlegen. Im Grunde kann ich Lehrer ja verstehn, 1 Lehrer muss auf bis zu 30 pubertierende Zeitbomben aufpassen, die von allem und jedem angenervt sind und jederzeit einen Gewaltausbruch bekommen müssen. Ich selbst kann seit meiner Schulzeit nicht mehr an ansammlungen von Jugendlichen vorbei gehen, ich bekomme Panikattacken wenn ich im Bus sitze und auf der letzten Sitzreihe sitzen die üblichen 4-5 Jugendlichen. Trotzdem würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen deswegen zu töten, ich hätte allerdings nicht schlecht Lust den Schlägern von damals mal ein paar aufs Maul zu geben.



Ferok schrieb:


> Aber sorry! Bin zwar schon lange nicht mehr in der Schule und muss auch sagen gott sei dank bei den heutigen Schülern! Das problem für sowas liegt im sozialen Umfeld und vor allem zu Hause! Nicht die Lehrer sind da um die Kinder zu erziehen und beschützen sondern das Elternhaus! Die Lehrer sind da um wissen zu vermitteln und basta! Die Jugendlichen heutzutage haben einfach kein sozialgefühl mehr woher auch zu hause werden sie vor den PC oder TV abgeschoben. Eine richtige Klassengemeinschaft gab es nicht. Bei uns gab es auch Klassenkameraden die schwächer waren und es öfters abgekriegt haben aber wehe jemand aus einer andern Klasse oder Stufe hat es auf jemanden abgesehen dann ging die ganze Klasse gegen diesen los. Aber sowas kennen die kids von heute nicht. Woher auch, wir wurden früher von unseren eltern raus geschmissen wenn wir zu lange vor dem pc oder tv saßen und haben in vereinen unsere sozialkompetenz gelernt. Aber heute wenn ich alleine den umgang von den ganzen möchte gern ghetto kids sehe gegenüber anderen mitmenschen dann wird mir echt schlecht. Also sollte erstmal jeder in seinem direkten umfeld die schuld sehen als bei den lehrern.



Da ist ein Fehler in deiner Aussage. Während der Schulzeit, innerhalb der Unterrichtszeit sind die Lehrer für die Betreuung und die Erziehung der Kinder verantwortlich. Schule ist nicht nur da um den Kindern wissen zu vermitteln, sondern um sie an das Erwachsen sein heran zuführen. aber mit dem rest hast du recht, Eltern haben heute kaum noch zeit für ihre Kinder und die sitzen dann dumm vor der Glotze oder dem PC. Allerdings liegt das auch an der momentanen LAge der Wirtschaft, die Eltern müssen halt soviel arbeiten wie es geht um geld für uhre Kinder verdienen zu können. NAtürlich ist das nicht bei allen der Grund, es gibt auch viele die einfach nur faulenzen, rrauchen und saufen wollen.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mir das jetzt mal so durchgelesen.
Sicher , einiges ist wahr, auch die extreme Geschichten mögen wahr sein.
Doch das sind die Ausnahmen, nicht die Regel. Warum werden da nur die negativen Faktoren des Spiels bzw der Spieler dargestellt.
Nichts positives, komplett übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung wird beschrieben.

Ich bin in einer gewissen art und weise geschockt.


----------



## Maghar (6. Juni 2009)

zum thema amokläufe: schaut euch mal die klassenstärke der entsprechenden schulen an. diese liegt eigentlich immer im bereich zwischen 25 und 30 und das ist einfach zuviel. an schulen mit klassen stärken von bis zu 15 schülern ist alles in ordnung. die lehrer können auf einzelpersonen eingehen, ja teilweise ist im stoff sogar noch zeit für anderes... 
man kann nich sagen die lehrer sind schuld, die schüler sind schuld, die eltern sind schuld. der staat trägt auch seine schuld. indem am bildungssystem an den falschen stellen gespart wird, legt man den schülern auf ihrem bildungsweg steine in den weg. bei mir in neuruppin wurde dieses jahr ein gymnasium geschlossen weils nicht genug schüler gab. an beiden gymnasien der stadt gabs aber klassenstärken von bis zu 27 leuten. der staat hat sich die kosten für eine schule gespart und somit beim zweiten gymnasium wieder für klassenstärken von um die 30 schülern gesorgt. fein gemacht sag ich da nur!

wenn man das ganze anschaut könnte man meinen die regierung versucht von der tatsache abzulenken dass sie selber schuld daran trägt dass sowas passiert. warum WoW? ganz einfach: es ist das populärste spiel. es ist doch viel einfacher die schuld "killerspielen" in die schuhe zu schieben als einzugestehen das man selber scheisse gebaut hat. und aus diesem grund werden auch solche studien finanziert. dabei wäre es wesentlich effektiver diese gelder in das bildungssystem zu investieren...
naja ich gebe zu meine meinung zur regierung ist, auflösen und völlig neu aufbauen... es wird inzwischen viel murks gemacht uns langsam ist es nicht mehr witzig... aber das ist halt nur meine meinung.


----------



## Ferok (6. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Da ist ein Fehler in deiner Aussage. Während der Schulzeit, innerhalb der Unterrichtszeit sind die Lehrer für die Betreuung und die Erziehung der Kinder verantwortlich. Schule ist nicht nur da um den Kindern wissen zu vermitteln, sondern um sie an das Erwachsen sein heran zuführen. aber mit dem rest hast du recht, Eltern haben heute kaum noch zeit für ihre Kinder und die sitzen dann dumm vor der Glotze oder dem PC. Allerdings liegt das auch an der momentanen LAge der Wirtschaft, die Eltern müssen halt soviel arbeiten wie es geht um geld für uhre Kinder verdienen zu können. NAtürlich ist das nicht bei allen der Grund, es gibt auch viele die einfach nur faulenzen, rrauchen und saufen wollen.


Während der Schulzeit, innerhalb der Unterrichtszeit sind die Lehrer für die Betreuung da nicht für die erziehung! Wenn ein lehrer damals als ich in die schule gegangen bin mich versucht hätte zu erziehen dann hättest du mal meine eltern sehen sollen, die wären als erstes beim lehrer auf der matte gestanden und hätten dem lehrer was erzählt, dass die erziehung ihre sache ist nicht seine! Aber bitte was hat bitte die wirtschaftliche Lage mit Erziehung und Moralvorstellungen zu tun welche die Eltern ihrern Kindern vermitteln sollten! Meine Eltern haben auch beide gearbeitet und trotzdem hatten Sie zeit sich um mich zu kümmern und werte zu vermitteln! Wenn man als Eltern sein Kind vernünftig und mit werten erziehen will hat das nichts mit Geld oder Zeit zu tun sondern mit eigenem Willen!


----------



## Vrocas (6. Juni 2009)

Ferok schrieb:


> Während der Schulzeit, innerhalb der Unterrichtszeit sind die Lehrer für die Betreuung da nicht für die erziehung! Wenn ein lehrer damals als ich in die schule gegangen bin mich versucht hätte zu erziehen dann hättest du mal meine eltern sehen sollen, die wären als erstes beim lehrer auf der matte gestanden und hätten dem lehrer was erzählt, dass die erziehung ihre sache ist nicht seine! Aber bitte was hat bitte die wirtschaftliche Lage mit Erziehung und Moralvorstellungen zu tun welche die Eltern ihrern Kindern vermitteln sollten! Meine Eltern haben auch beide gearbeitet und trotzdem hatten Sie zeit sich um mich zu kümmern und werte zu vermitteln! Wenn man als Eltern sein Kind vernünftig und mit werten erziehen will hat das nichts mit Geld oder Zeit zu tun sondern mit eigenem Willen!



Du sprichst von damals... die Zeiten haben sich geändert... aber gewaltig...


----------



## Ferok (6. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Du sprichst von damals... die Zeiten haben sich geändert... aber gewaltig...


trotzdem kann und darf man die erziehung seiner kinder nicht auf die lehrer abschieben!


----------



## Dicun (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir diesen Artikel der selbsternannten Spionin auch mal durchgelesen. Wie jeder lesen kann, geht es nicht um Amok-Gefahr (die mMn durch kein Spiel erzeugt wird), sondern
um das reine Sucht-Potential. Und ich kann als Spieler (1 1/2 Jahre dabei) alles unterstreichen. Natürlich führt sie Extrem-Beispiele an. Ich sitze zB nicht verwahrlost in meiner Wohnung o. ä. 
Aber was das Sucht-Potential angeht - und vorallem die Auflistung der süchtig machenden Faktoren - finde ich das Exposé wirklich gut. Treffend, kurz und knapp zusammengefasst,
was an WoW "fesselt". Vorallem was den Glücksspiel-Faktor angeht bin ich etwas baff. Das habe ich zwar schon öfter so empfunden, aber kann dem Kind erst jetzt einen Namen geben.

Alles in allem kann ich nur raten, sich als Spieler die genannten Punkte genau anzuschauen und sich dahingehend selbst mal ehrlich abzuklopfen.
Ich selbst habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen Account gekündigt und mir vorgenommen, mein Leben als Daily-Q anzusehen und -nehmen. Wenn ich mir
in der WoW einen Chopper erarbeiten kann (in einem Spiel arbeiten, so beknackt wie´s ist, hab´ich´s empfunden) dann schadet es nicht, daß im RL auch
zu versuchen. Okay, ein amerikanisches Muscle Car wär mir lieber, oder ein Nissan Skyline GTR 2008, wo ich grad schon beim träumen bin ^^


----------



## Vrocas (6. Juni 2009)

Ferok schrieb:


> trotzdem kann und darf man die erziehung seiner kinder nicht auf die lehrer abschieben!



Trotzdem goschen die Lehrer immer rum "DISZIPLIN MUSS SEIN UND WENN ICH SIE EUCH BEIBRINGEN MUSS!!".
Ich glaube du siehst das falsch, die Lehrer versuchen das Kind so umzumurksen, damit es ihnen "gehorcht" deshalb werden heutzutage leicht mal 2 Seiten Strafarbeit aufgebrummt


----------



## EPoker (6. Juni 2009)

"Volltreffer. Ich selbst hab das in der schule durchmachen müssen, ich war halt nicht der Typ der in gruppen rumhing und teure modekleidung war auch nicht drinne, und darum war ich immer nur das opfer. Und was haben die Lehrer gemacht? NICHTS!! Erst als ich vor dem Fenster des Sekretäriats verprügelt wurde haben die Lehrer eingegriffen, da konnten sie ja nicht wegucken und waren den Schlägern ja auch zahlenmäßug überlegen. Im Grunde kann ich Lehrer ja verstehn, 1 Lehrer muss auf bis zu 30 pubertierende Zeitbomben aufpassen, die von allem und jedem angenervt sind und jederzeit einen Gewaltausbruch bekommen müssen. Ich selbst kann seit meiner Schulzeit nicht mehr an ansammlungen von Jugendlichen vorbei gehen, ich bekomme Panikattacken wenn ich im Bus sitze und auf der letzten Sitzreihe sitzen die üblichen 4-5 Jugendlichen. Trotzdem würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen deswegen zu töten, ich hätte allerdings nicht schlecht Lust den Schlägern von damals mal ein paar aufs Maul zu geben"

Naja, dann warst du aber an der falschen Schule bzw. hast echt richtig Pech gehabt, wein bei uns in der Klasse wird niemand (mehr) wegen seiner Kleidung gemobt, einst war ich das Opfer von einigen halbpubatierenden Mädchen aus meiner Klasse, sie nannten mich "Aldi-Träger usw..., weil ich meine Klamotten von Aldi bezog, hatte aber gute Freunde die zu mir gehalten haben, und als die Mädchen nach mehrmaligem freundlichem Daraufhinweisen von meiner Seite nicht aufgehört haben, ist einer meiner Freunde ausgerastet und hat ihnen gezeigt das sie selber Sachen von Discounter tragen, und sie, naja und hat sie ähmm mit einer nicht so ganz freundlichen Art darauf hingewiesen was passiert wenn sie nocheinmal iergendwen mobben, man muss dazu sagen, ich war der einzige in meinem Freundes Kreis der solche Klammoten getragen hat insbesonderer der, der diese Mädchen ähm ja "freundlich" darauf hingewiesen hat bekommt alles was er will von seinen Eltern.
Nun bin ich seit 3 Jahren Klassensprecher und ich muss sagen, wir hatten einen Mobbingfall, der sich aber in 2 Wochen und mehreren Klassenverbandssitzungen geklärt hat (Klassenverbandsitzung = Sitzung der Schüller aus einer Klasse- Teilnahme freiwillig, bein uns 29/30 schüler wahren anwesend) 
Naja wünsche der Frau dr. noch ein seeliges Leben in ihrem Missglauben

Rot ist qoute, klappt bei mir näm. atm nicht


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (6. Juni 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte Blizzard dazu gebracht werden, auf der WoW homepage auf das suchtrisiko von WoW aufmerksam machen zu müssen
> 
> Weil atm sind eindeutig zu wenige vorhanden.
> 
> Grüße Eruator



 Sofern man die Tipps nicht ausschaltet, stehen da genügend Hinweise wie:

 Bringt eure Freunde nach Azeroth geht aber auch mit ihnen nach draussen. Oder Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen (sogar World Of Warcraft). 

 Das sind schon deutliche Warnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ich kann mir aber vorstellen dass mit WotLK die Suchtpotenzial abgenommen hat. Denn du bekommst alles recht einfach und schnell zusammen. Und nach einger Zeit kennst du jede Ini schon auswendig, dann noch die Raids sind auch nimmer so schwer. Und selbst Erfolge hast du einmal zusammen. Und dann ? 

 Ehre gibts auch ein Maximum. Damals kann ich verstehen dass es vielleicht mehr süchtig gemacht hat. Denn was man da für PvP Titeln tun musste. Oder bis man 40 Spieler zusammen hatte. Und das anstrengende Geld farmen damals. Heute machst du am Tag in 60 Minuten Dailys über 100-200G wenn nicht sogar mehr. Ich finde das man seit WotLK nicht mehr soviel Zeit für das Spiel aufbringen muss wie damals (aber es sind nut VErmutungen kenne leider das WoW von damals nicht, nur was ich so von Spielern gelesen habe). Auch Alteractal dauert keinen ganzen Tag mehr... usw...

 Aber wenn es zum Thema Sucht geht es gibt noch genügend andere Sucht Arten. Und die am schlimmsten ist ist die Alkohol-Sucht, aber gegen die wird am allerwenigsten was getan.... Die Brauindustrie und Getränkeindustrie, bringt wohl zuviel Geld, und außerdem trinken viele Politiker auch mal gerne sehr viel Alkohol....

 Natürlich gibts Leute die Süchtig werden können oder es werden, aber ich glaube auch dass derjenige auch beim Alkohol oder bei Drogen genauso süchtig geworden wäre...

 Und das mit diesen AMoklaufen wurde auch gesagt. Es ist weil Schüler gemobt werden, und irgendwann können sie oft nicht mehr und wollen dann Rache, oder es den anderen Heimzahlen. Ich bin damals in der Schule von Mitschülern gehänselt worden, und in der Lehre von meinen Ausbilder gemobbt worden. Ich hatte Mordgedanken, aber ich hätte es nie in die Tat umgestzt, wie sehr ich es mir auch gewünscht hätte und vorgestellt hatte.

 An vielen ist die heutige Gesellschaft Schuld. Siehe mal das: Eltern haben für ihre Kinder oft keine Zeit. Es müssen beide Eltern Arbeiten gehen sonst können sie sicht oft ihr Leben nicht mehr leisten. Männer machen oft überstunden und sind den ganzen Tag nicht zuhause. Frau muss Arbeit, Kind und Haushalt unter einen Hut bringen. Wieviel Zeit bleibt da noch? Die Kinder werden verstört, beginnen dann oft andere Schüler zu terrorisieren und zu mobben.....

 Damals ist meistens nur der Mann arbeiten gegangen die Frau war zuhause und konnte sich um die Kinder kümmern (Es ist nicht, das ich jetzt sagen soll dass Frauen zuhause bleiben sollen und sich um die Kinder kümmern sollen, nur reichte ein Einkommen oft aus, heute nicht mehr). Damals war halt auch mehr Zeit für die Kinder.

 Dann für die Lehrer ist es auch nicht einfach. Zu einem sind die Klassen zu groß, und zum anderen darf er nicht mal Schüler diziplinieren. Was soll den ein Lehrer machen? Er darf ja nichts tun... Wie sol lda ein Schüler Respekt bekommen und das tun was der Lehrer von ihm verlangt, der weis ja dass er ihn gar nichts antun kann. 

 Und ich denke diese Gesellschaft ist dann auch so, dass sie mehr Leute zusammenbringt die sich dann zurückziehen wollen und mit allen und niemanden mehr was zu tun wollen. Das ganze ist ein gesselschaftliches Problem, und die Gesselschaft kann man leider nciht verändern. In der Politik was zu ändern, das wäre mal ein Anfang....


----------



## Freelancer (6. Juni 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich glaube du solltest deinen Horizont erwitern.
> Die lehrer haben nämlich gar keine ZEit sich um die Kinder zu kümern!




Dann sollten die Politiker mal mehr Lehrer einstellen das wäre der bessere Ansatz und sie würden gleich Arbeitsplätze schaffen und evtl damit auch hochqualifizierte Menschen ausbilden die ja angeblich in Deutschland fehlen kein wunder wenn die arge schon seit Jahren nur Weiterbildungen anbietet die keine sau braucht aber Hauptsache die 3 sinnlosen Arbeitsplätze werden erhalten um sinnlose Maßnahmen anzubieten   

Und von Gesetzen haben Politiker so oder so null Plan 

Den Computerspieler sind ja alles Mörder die frei rumlaufen ^^

Kinderschäder kriegen aber psychologische Hilfe für 35000 euro im Jahr und werden ungeheilt wieder auf die Menschheit losgelassen 

Wenn ich schon an die ganzen Burgschaften denke die gerade verschenkt werden wird mir schlecht ich soll bezahlen (steuergelder) für Firmen die Jahre lang wie die maden im speck gelebt haben. Und das sollte jedem bewusst sein das werden wir noch lange ab bezahlen das ist sicher 

Wo waren den eigentlich die Banken und der Staat wo meine Firmen pleite gegangen sind wo ich angestellt war. Oh sry da waren gerade keine Wahlen und Weltwirtschaftskrise sry das ich nicht bei Opel oder einer Bank gearbeitet habe ich musste mir selber helfen

Der Markt regelt alles von alleine da darf sich der staat nicht einmischen was das kostet haben wir bei der kohle gesehen und die zechen sind trotzdem untergegangen. Ich sehe nicht ein das ich bezahlen soll damit Manger/Banker weiter gut leben ohne Einschränkungen und ich nicht mal weiß wie ich meine Nebenkostenabrechnung bezahlen soll

Ich werde morgen mein Stimmzettel ungültig machen damit keiner von den Schwachköpfen meine stimme bekommt und lasse ich mir auch nicht von irgendeinem Politiker wow verbieten nur weil ein krankes  Hirn Amok läuft dafür kann ich nix als Hobby wowler die hintergründe sind da andere fragt mal die Eltern warum die Waffen zugänglich im Haus haben dazu noch mit scharfer Munition Ich höre immer Sportschützen aber die sollten doch wissen was man mit Waffen anrichten kann 

Hat schon mal ein Amokläufer illegal irgendwo Waffen gekauft ich meine Nein also ist nicht ein Pc spiel schuld sondern die Umgebung evtl sollten sie Sportschießen verbieten aber bitte doch nicht ein spiel wie Wow die schuld an Amokläufen geben

Und jeder normale Mensch der über 18 ist sollte den unterschied kennen zwischen spiel und Rl und wenn einer geplant Leute umbringt ist er Krank und nicht Millionen andere Spieler


----------



## OMGlooool (6. Juni 2009)

hier mal ein Zitat aus dem Text, welches recht gut zeigt wie viel Ahnung diese Frau von WoW hat:

Schon in dieser frühen Phase des Spiels übrigens lernt man, dass das Glück den Erfolg mit
steuert, nicht nur Geschicklichkeit und die Qualität der Waffen, denn nicht aus jedem
der getöteten Menschen steigen kleine weiße Sternchen auf, Zeichen für Beute, Loot.

(gemeint ist eine einfache killquest)

also bei sowas kann man sich nur schlapplachen oder?^^


----------



## kolko (6. Juni 2009)

einmalkann man ein Spiel nicht beurteilen wenn man es nicht selber spielt ausserdem labert Pfeifer nur scheiße... Der war mal an einer Grundschule und hat den Eltern nur von GTA erzählt (wo ja Grundschüler alle GTA zocken ;-)) und ausserdem wird WoW so bekannter und jeder will es zumindest sich mal angucken (zumindest viele)...
Ich habe zum Glück ein Umfeld bei dem sich jeder bevor (!!!) er etwas negatives sagt sich es selber angucken möchte und die meisten meinten, dass andere Spiele (z.B. Shooter ich will aba hier nichts gegen Killerspiele sagen) ja doch brutaler sind als WoW und warum sollte man wegen WoW einen Amoklauf machen? 
In WoW würde dies ja mit einem Zauberstab passieren oder zumindest mit Plattenrüssi und einem Schwert ich habe aber noch nie jdm. gesehen der so einen Amoklauf veranstaltete.
Also liebe Politiker überwacht lieber den WaffenhandelWaffenaufbewahrung anstelle von rausgeschmissenem Geld für Pfeiffer und Konsorten die ohne WoW acc versuchen ein sehr koplexes Spiel zu bewerten und als Beispiele vielleicht 100 aus aller Welt von 11mio nehmen...

Grüße kolko

PS.: Ich wollte noch sagen, dass ich nichts gegen den Menschen Pfeiffer habe sondern nur gegen seine Studien bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich kenne ihn kaum/gar nicht und kann so seinen Charakter nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Ahothep (6. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir Zeit genommen den Artikel mal durchzulesen und ich habe mir auch Zeit genommen alle Antworten hier durchzulesen.

Gleich vorab möchte ich sagen das einige hier nicht besser sind als Frau Pfeiffer. Einfach aus dem Grund das sie etwas behaupten was nichtmal im Text steht und was auch nicht aus dem Artikel von Frau Pfeiffer zu sehen ist.

In einigen Punkten stimme ich ihr zu, die da vollgends wären:

1. Das Spiel hat Suchtpotential weil es das einfach Prinzip des "Jäger und Sammlers" vollführt. Sie spricht die Item-Sammler, Die Achievement-Jäger, die PVP-Jäger und die Berufesammler an. Man kann so viel erleben und man muss tatsächlich ein groß seiner Zeit opfern um dort etwas zu erreichen. Dies ist nicht zu verleumden und schön zu reden.

Aber: Jeder Spieler ist selber für sich verantwortlich und wenn die Spieler nicht verantwortlich sind dann sind es ihre Eltern, weil Kinder halt noch einfach zur Sucht zu verführen sind. Hier ist das Elternhaus und der eigene logische Menschenverstand gefragt. Ein Spiel für etwas verantworlich zu machen ist einfach aber die Schuld bei sich selber zu suchen ist wiederum "unmöglich". Genauso wie bei einer Droge ist es jedem selber überlassen ob er sie zu sich nimmt.


2. Das Spiel ist brutal/ fordert zum Mord auf. Ich muss sagen es hat mich selber geschockt als ich einen Todesritter angefangen habe und einen gefangenen töten musste den mein "Alter Ego" angeblich aus 100erten von Schlachten kannte und mein angeblicher Freund sei. Ich muss sagen da kamen selbst mir gewissensbisse, aber da ich die Story toll fand und die Klasse eh spielen wollte konnte ich nicht drumherum ihn zu töten. Mir wäre allerdings lieber gewesen hätte ich noch eine alternative Lösungmethode erhalten in Form von einer Quest wo ich ihm helfe zu fliehen und dafür sogar noch eine bessere Belohnung bekomme.

Aber: Frau Pfeiffer hat selber nur Oberflächlich recherschiert, denn sie hat einzig und allein gesehen das man töten muss. Sie hat nicht die Story dazu erwähnt warum es so ist. Sie hat nur das Morden an Sich gesehen und deswegen ist dieser Bericht in dieser Hinsicht nicht sehr Objektiv und kratzt nur an der Oberfläche von dessen um was es dort geht. Jeder der sich Zeit nimmt spielt dieses Spiel nicht, er liest ein wirklich spannendes Buch mit einer Geschichte zu jeder Quest. Doch dafür muss man sich Zeit nehmen.

Ich könnte noch einiges Schreiben doch leider fehlt mir dir Zeit da ich zur Arbeit muss, bei gelegenheit werd ich es gern noch weiter ausführen.

Im Fazit kann ich nur sagen das alle bisherigen WoW-Spielberichte die ich gesehen habe leider nur sehr Oberflächlich waren und nur gegen die Aspekte des Spiels geredet haben, einige sehr undetailierte und einige sehr aus der Luft gegriffene. Dieser Bericht liest sich aber so als würde Frau Pfeiffer wirklih einiges von WOW verstehen. Doch um wirklich alles zu verstehen und einen genauen Bericht darüber zu verfassen muss man es selber gespielt haben da WOW selber sehr komplex und vielschichtig aufgebaut ist.

Man kann nur hoffen und beten das es irgendwann einem gelingt ein wirklich objektives Bild über WOW zu verfassen.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (6. Juni 2009)

WoW hat suchtpotenzial, zum glück werd ich von meinen eltern/familie aufgescheucht wenn ich zu viel spiele, 

ich denke eine FSK 16 für WoW wäre nicht schlecht


die themen und antworten und so weiter wurden ja schon von meinen vorpostern ausführlichst beschrieben


was ich an der sachen eigentlich am bedenklichsten finde ist, dass erst etwas wie ein amoklauf passieren muss, damit der staat etwas unternimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann auch noch an der falschen seite anfängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (6. Juni 2009)

Flargh schrieb:


> Erstmal verlangt Frau Pfeiffer (ist übrigens seine Schwester, nicht seine Frau, wenn ich mich nicht täusche) nirgends ein Verbot von WoW, sondern eine höhere Alterseinstufung.
> Zweitens hat sie WoW mit keinem Wort in Verbindung mit Amokläufen in Schulen o.ä. gebracht. Es war eher von Verzweiflungstaten Betroffener (Süchtiger) gegen sich selber die Rede.
> Und mal ganz ehrlich: Die Spielmechanismen von WoW und warum man dabeibleibt hat sie ganz treffend beschrieben. Ich könnte in ihren Ausführungen zu diesem Thema keinen
> Punkt nennen, an dem ich sage: "Ha! Völlig falsch! Die hat keine Ahnung!".
> ...



Ja, ihre Ausführungen sind wirklich komplett richtig. Aber sie stellt es leider so dar dass es fast jeden einzelnen Spieler betrifft. Was nun mal nicht so ist.


----------



## Dirkster (6. Juni 2009)

Es gibt auch Institutionen und Vereine, die anders als das KFN auch durchaus "spielerfreundlicher" und durchdachter an die Materie Onlinespielsucht herangehen und statt Verboten fordern, dass Eltern und Lehrer sich aktiver mit dieser Problematik auseinandersetzen, zB Logout e.V.. Auch die Schülerprojekte, die dort angeboten werden, ergeben m.E. mehr Sinn als Verbote und Anhebung der Altersbeschränkung.


----------



## elflord (6. Juni 2009)

hm also cih weis nicht anfangs dachte ich mir "das is sicher ne totale idiotin" im gewissen sinne ist sie es auch aber wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt sieht man eiegntlich ein das sie bei 80% der sachen die sie schreibt recht hat
sie beschreibt halt nur die schlechten seiten des spiels und bei diesen hat sie einfach recht
aber jo sie läst halt die guten seiten weg und das find cih schlichtweg scheiße


----------



## Doomsta (7. Juni 2009)

großteil des beichts ist absoluter schwachsinn, WoW zu gewaltätig....tse...soll mal den fernseher einschalten!

dennoch, WoW hat EXTREMES suchtpotential. meiner Meinung nach ist WoW die schlimmste Droge der neuzeit, eben weil sie sich nicht so äußert wie "reale" drogen. (Man kann locker 4-5 tage ohne WOW auskommen ohne "aggressiv" zu werden oder ähnliches) Jeder der WoW gespielt hat weiß was ich meine, das nächtelang durch zocken usw. Man sieht in dem Spiel einen Sinn, irgendwann denkt man es macht "sinn" diesen boss zu legen oder noch ein level mehr mit dem 3ten char zu machen...man denkt man "schafft" irgendwas, doch im endeffekt werden die server in ein paar jahren runter gefahren und man hat ein teil seines Lebens in eine virtuelle welt gesteckt, ein großteil der FFreundschafften oder der community wird von jetz auf gleich verpuffen (wie z.b. dieses forum). manche werden nun sagen, "es macht mir aber spaß!"

tut es nicht, dir macht es keinen spaß 1000 mobs in BB zu farmen nur um nachher den titel Blutsegeladmiral zu haben, dir geht es um den tite und der weg dahin ist kein spaß. Genausowenig macht gold farmen keinen spaß, du machst es trotzdem weil du darin einen "Sinn" sieht mit deinen gildenkumpanen mithalten zu können, eben doch 1er im DPS zu sein. Allein das wir darüber lachen, dass ZAM nach 9000!!! angelversuchen seine pixel schildkröte bekomm hatt, wird uns spätestens wenn WoW offline geht als dermaßen bescheuert vorkommen....wie konnten wir uns nur so viel Zeit unseres lebens mit einem Spiel berauben lassen?
und obwohl ich soetwas schreibe halte ich mich selbst als süchtig und meine 250 tage played werden bestimt nicht weniger...

könnt jetz hier weiter schreiben, aber ich denke tief im inneren weiß jeder was gemeint ist.


----------



## Cheaters (7. Juni 2009)

Sowas gabs auch mal zu GTA:SA und Counter-Strike. Da wird zum Großteil so ein großer Mist erzählt, z.B. in GTA:SA kann man Leute komplett zerstückeln oder in CS spielt man "Jäger" und jagt Terroristen xD
Auf sowas am besten gar nicht hören...


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Meine Frage : Wer bezahlt eigentlich diesen eingetragen Verein ? Bitte sagt mir das die bestenfalls von verblendeten Politikern Spendengelder bekommen und somit ihre "Forschungen" finanziert werden...




Wie ich gelacht habe!!!!! xD 

Das hab ich auch grad gedacht.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2009)

Ey ich lach mich weg:

[...]Wir mussten etwa vierzig
Menschen niederknüppeln, um die dreißig Schädel, und damit die angekündigte
Belohnung, einen zaubermächtigen Schädelring, zu erhalten.[...]

Omg schon das sollte ausage genug sein das das volkommen unrealistisch ist.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> "[...]Ich weiß, wovon ich rede: Seit drei Jahren bin ich dabei, diesem Spiel auf die Schliche
> zu kommen: Ohne Account und ohne selber zu spielen, im Stealth-Modus
> gewissermaßen, in dem virtuelle Angreifer sich unsichtbar ihren Opfern nähern,
> besichtige ich regelmäßig die Zauberwelten von Azeroth, dem riesigen WoW-Land. Ich
> ...


Wenn man das liest wird einem doch schlecht... Ich mag Leute ohnehin nicht die über PC-Spiele urteilen, die sie nie angespielt oder ausführlich gespielt haben. Aber Familie Pfeiffer sollte sich mal ein anderes Hobby suchen. =)


----------



## Genomchen (7. Juni 2009)

@Vrocas
In gewisser Weise hast du Recht. Ich kann ein Liedchen davon singen, weil ich (ohne das heute gut zu finden) damals selbst einer derjenigen war, der Lehrer und Schüler zur Weisglut gebracht hat und gemobbt hat. Allerdings hast du nur in gewisser Weise Recht. Der Fehler deines Posts war es in deinen fatalen Absatz mit "...bei der LEHRERSCHAFT." zu beginnen und somit alles auf die Lehrer abzuwälzen. Ich sage dir die Lehrer haben zu 25% Schuld, das schulische Umfeld hat zu 25% Schuld und die Familie zu 50% Schuld. Denn selbst mit den härtesten Mobbings oder Drangsalierungen hältst du Stand und bleibst klar im Kopf, wenn du da Heim eine Geborgenheit und eine Zuflucht findest, die dir Offenheit und Liebe gibt und die dir zeigt, wie du mit Schlechtem umgehen musst. Doch meist sind in Fällen von Amokläufern die Eltern nicht besser, wie die Lehrer die weg schauen. Und wie einer schon sagte ist es nicht die Aufgabe der Lehrer zu erziehen, sondern es ist die der Eltern. Sie müssen sehen, dass etwas mit dem Kind nicht stimmt, dass es Zuneigung oder was auch immer braucht und das ihm aus der Patsche geholfen werden muss.

In dem Sinn hat in meinen Augen ein Amoklauf nichts, aber auch rein garnichts mit einem PC-/ Konsolenspiel zu tun. Sehen wir das doch mal realistisch. Die Polizei ist nach so einer Tat zum Amokläufer nach Hause und dort werden sie seinen PC untersucht haben. Was finden Sie, einen Haufen Spiele und darunter mal wieder Counterstrike oder WoW. So, das er aber evtl noch zig andere Games auf dem PC hatte und PC-Games evtl einfach nur nen entspanntes Hobby von ihm waren, daran wird ned gedacht. Als Beispiel: Ich hab auf meinem Rechner WoW, C&C Red Alert 3, Age of Empires, TombRaider, Steamkonsole mit CS:Source, Day of Defeat, CoD4, CoD2, Left4Dead, Painkiller: Overdose, Hitman, Stalker, und noch etliche weitere Games drauf. So man sieht, ich hab nen Haufen 3D Shooter Spiele aufm Rechner, deshalb geh ich aber keine Menschen umbringen oder lauf Amok, noch bin ich vor meiner Frau agressiver oder dergleichen. Counterstrike als Beispiel hab ich seit bestimmt nem Jahr nimmer angefasst und hab das davor auch nur sporadisch gespielt. Die CoD-Reihe sind einfach monumental und man spielt nen eigenen Film nach sozusagen. Was ich sagen will, was ich hab is nix besonderes, ich liste nur mal auf um so nen Bild zu kriegen, wie es bei vielen aufm PC aussieht, Wahrscheinlich könnte man, nehme man einen Ladendieb fest und würde seinen PC da Heim untersuchen, seine Klausucht auf irgendein Spiel auf seinem PC zurückführen, ganz fatal wäre dann für ihn wenn er sowas wie Assasins Creed hätte, das wär ganz schlimm für ihn, dann hätte sich der Ladendieb nämlich bestimmt Beispiele aus dem Spiel genommen. Und wo wir grad dabei sind, unsere Wirtschaftskrise ist bestimmt darauf zurückzuführen, dass unsere Finanzminister alle da Heim SimCity spielen und ihren schlechten Skill beim Game auf unsere Wirtschaft rüberkopiert haben, fatalerweise. Ich hoffe man versteht in etwa was ich meine.


----------



## Lycidia (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hab's mir grad auch mal durchgelesen. Leider gibt es WoW-süchtige Spieler. Aber wenn es nicht WoW wäre, wär es etwas anderes. 

Unsere Gilde hat sich schon deswegen gegen DKP entschieden, um die Spieler nicht dazu zu verleiten, permanent an Raids teilnehmen zu müssen, um ihre Items zu bekommen. Ich selber würde mich als eher nicht itemgeil einstufen. Natürlich freue ich mich, wenn ich ein besonderes schönes, seltenes etc. Teil bekomme - aber es ist nicht zwingend notwendig.

Schade, wenn jemand sein Leben so ätzend findet, dass er die Erfüllung in einem Computerspiel sucht. Aber wie gesagt...es gibt auch andere Wege der Realität zu entkommen und die werden erstaunlicherweise in der Presse etc. nicht so breit getreten.


----------



## Yiraja (7. Juni 2009)

es tut mir leid leute ich hab einma net aufgepasst un scho isse die verrückte Regine aus der klinik abgehauen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (7. Juni 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> es tut mir leid leute ich hab einma net aufgepasst un scho isse die verrückte Regine aus der klinik abgehauen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fakt 1: Komplett verbieten wird die Bundesregierung das Spiel nicht und erst recht nicht wenn so eine Irre daherläuft und sagt: "Ich habe gelesen", "ich habe zugeschaut", habe es aber selbst niemals gespielt. Außerdem sprechen viele Punkte dagegen. Wärend bei anderen Spielen viel weniger Arbeitsplätze bei sowas verloren geht sind es bei WoW schon mehr. Möchte nicht wissen wieviele Deutsche Gamemaster und Hotlineleute dort gekündigt werden müssten wenn das Spiel komplett verboten würde. 
*Im Schlimmsten Falle wird das Spiel eine AB 18 Freigabe wegen dem Suchtfaktor bekommen. *

Fakt 2: WoW ist bereits schon auf dem Markt
Ich denke es ist sehr schwer ein Spiel nachträglich (5 Jahre) zu indizieren und da irgendwas dran zu schrauben. Wobei sie die USK vielleicht nun zwingen könnte - bei den nächsten Addons besser aufzupassen und wirklich den Brutalitätsgrad pro Addon zu beurteilen. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird das nächste Addon dann Ab16 oder Ab18. Logischer wäre aber bei dem gesamten Spiel die Alterseinstufung zu erhöhen. 

Fakt 3: Süchtig kann jeder werden
Jeder Spieler kann süchtig werden, eine Warnung auf den Packungen würde dann womöglich schon reichen um Eltern abzuschrecken WoW für ihre Kinder zu bezahlen. (ähnlich den Verpackungen von Zigaretten).


----------



## Leviathan666 (7. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema DKP und Raidzwang: Die Leute müssen immer selbst entscheiden ob sie Spieler bestrafen die selten oder ständig an Raids teilnehmen. Eine Partei ist immer im Nachteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, um beim Thema zu bleiben: Ich habe verzichtet mir das Propagandamaterial anzusehen da es meinem Weltbild schadet. Ich spiele in meiner Freizeit wann und was ich will. Oh Hilfe, ich bin süchtig nach Lebenslust! xD


----------



## goldenarrow (7. Juni 2009)

die lösung des problems ist ganz einfach:

schaut euch mal den film *die Welle* an und schwupps habt ihr die lösung für alles.

alternativ wartet ab bis ihr in der welt der erwachsenen angekommen seit und ihr werdet feststellen:

ihr werdet genauso...............weil die gesellschaft dann immer noch die gleiche ist,  nur ihr seit älter geworden.

wenn ihr also diese ganzen honks loswerden wollt, müsst ihr veränderungen herbeiführen.

mit dem jetzigen system und dessen vertretern wird das leider nix.


----------



## Saromis (7. Juni 2009)

Diese Frau hat Recht. Lest mal den Artikel bevor ihr etwas schreibt. Manches ist zwar etwas reißerisch dargestellt aber im Prinzip zutreffend.


----------



## Kawock (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, wieso Amokläufer in 99,999% an schulen amok laufen?!



Was ein Schwachsinn... das ist genauso wie "Ich hab Angst vorm Fliegen, die Flugzeuge stürzen immer ab." Das einzig schlimme was bei Flugzeugabstürzen ist, das selten sehr viele Menschen sterben und nicht zum Beispiel, wie bei Verkehrsunfällen häufig wenig Menschen. Ich mein was hört sich "brutaler" an ? 2 Menschen auf A7 Richtung Dänemark tödlich verunglückt oder 290 Menschen bei Flugunglück ber Pazifischen Ozean abgestürzt und tödlich verunglückt ? Die Schule ist nunmal, wie man eigentlich annehmen sollte, ein sicherer Ort. Es juckt doch keinen wenn irgendein Familienvater seine Frau, die drei Kinder, den Hund und den Goldfisch tötet, das ist nicht Interessant. Aber wenn ein verwirrter Jugendlicher 19 Menschen in einer Schule umbringt ist es ja so schlimm. Es ist alles Schlimm. 

Aber ganz klar, warscheinlich werden Amokläufe in Schulen ganz sicherlich durch Mobbing von Mitschülern/Lehrern gestärkt.


----------



## NevRmind (7. Juni 2009)

Hurra,die Frau von Ober-Bob Christian Pfeiffer hat sich der Hetzjagd auf Gamer angeschlossen.
Also meiner Meinung besteht die ganze Killerspiel-und Suchtdebatte zu mindestens 95% aus Propaganda.
Fakten werden weggelassen,ignoriert oder einfach erfunden.Ja,es gibt Leute,die mit World of Warcraft Defizite im realen Leben kompensieren wollen.Ja,es sind schon Leute abhängig geworden.Aber ein Großteil der knapp 11,5 Millionen Spieler spielt zum Spaß,wenn ich mich nicht täusche.Typen wie Christian Pfeiffer lassen mich denken,Doktor-Titel findet man inzwischen in der Kellogs-Schachtel.

Es gab schon Vorschläge,so etwas zu ignorieren.Das ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg,da sonst Gesetze gegen unser Hobby (damit meiner ich nicht nur WoW) ohne jegliche Mitbestimmung seitens der Spielerschaft beschlossen werden (wobei das jetzt schon der Fall zu sein scheint).

Ich wäre für eine Politiker-LAN-Party,auf der ihnen gezeigt wird,dass WoW und Counter-Strike eben NICHT nur aus dem Abschlachten von Menschen besteht.Ob sie die Eier dazu haben,sich mal mehr als nur die Cover der Spielehüllen anzusehen,halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn... das ist genauso wie "Ich hab Angst vorm Fliegen, die Flugzeuge stürzen immer ab." Das einzig schlimme was bei Flugzeugabstürzen ist, das selten sehr viele Menschen sterben und nicht zum Beispiel, wie bei Verkehrsunfällen häufig wenig Menschen. Ich mein was hört sich "brutaler" an ? 2 Menschen auf A7 Richtung Dänemark tödlich verunglückt oder 290 Menschen bei Flugunglück ber Pazifischen Ozean abgestürzt und tödlich verunglückt ? Die Schule ist nunmal, wie man eigentlich annehmen sollte, ein sicherer Ort. Es juckt doch keinen wenn irgendein Familienvater seine Frau, die drei Kinder, den Hund und den Goldfisch tötet, das ist nicht Interessant. Aber wenn ein verwirrter Jugendlicher 19 Menschen in einer Schule umbringt ist es ja so schlimm. Es ist alles Schlimm.
> 
> Aber ganz klar, warscheinlich werden Amokläufe in Schulen ganz sicherlich durch Mobbing von Mitschülern/Lehrern gestärkt.



Sorry, aber ich musste zwei mal lesen und weiß jetzt immernoch nicht, was ich aus dem drecks gelabba herausfinden soll...


----------



## Müllermilch (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt etwas im Ton vergreife, aber solche kack Vereine werden meist von kack Politikern bezahlt, son scheiß wurde nur hervor gerufen um von den wirklichen Faktoren eines Amoklaufs abzulenken! Nicht das Spiel ist daran schuld, ganz im gegenteil, durch solche Spiele halten sich die Agressionen solcher Leute noch ein bisschen im Zaun.
> 
> Die einzigen Gründe eines Amoklaufs sind die LEHRERSCHAFT!! Kinder werden in Schulen gemobbt, viele Lehrer gucken weg. Oder manchmal werden Schüler durch lehrer so arg gemobbt, dass sie auf grund psychischer Schwierigkeiten am nächsten tag nicht mehr die Schule besuchen können!! Tim K., der berühmte Amokläufer in Winnenden hängte einen Zettel an den Haupteingang der Schule, an diesem stand "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg..." und nach dem Amoklauf zitierte ein weiterer Schüler diesen brief und fügte noch etwas hinzu: "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg... ergeht mir genauso" und das ist doch klarer fakt, das nicht die Spiele daran schuld sind, sondern die Ausenwelt!! Oder habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, wieso Amokläufer in 99,999% an schulen amok laufen?!
> 
> ...



100% richtig was du da sagst.Mir fehlen eigentlich die Worte wenn ich den scheiss von Frau.Pfeiffer lese.


----------



## Thufeist (7. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube das allgemeine gegebene Umfeld ist daran mit Schuld.. nicht nur die Lehrerschaft..
Denn die Frage liegt auch irgendwo auf dem Punkt *WARUM WIRD JEMAND GEMOBBT?!*
Ich finde ab einem bestimmten Alter sollte man soviel Anstand besitzen das man weiss das Mobben teilweise
schon unmenschlich sein kann..


Ich wurde früher in der Schule auch sehr oft gemobbt, ich bin eigentlich in meiner Schulzeit das gewesen
was man Einzelgänger nennt.. Wenig bis garkeine Freunde, kaum Jugenderfahrungen gemacht etc.
Damit habe ich heute manchmal noch probleme, wenn ich neue Leute kennenlerne habe ich manchmal
das Gefühl das sie mich mit einem *Unterton* veralbern wollen wenn sie mit mir reden..
Das prägt einen schon etwas..


----------



## Rappi (7. Juni 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Sollen sie alle Spiele verbieten und wenn das der nächste Amoklauf passiert werden sich alle frage *Wie kann das denn sein, wir haben doch alle Spiele verboten?!*



Dann kommt zu 101% die Aussage: "Da der Amokläufer seine mörderischen Fantasien nicht mehr an seinem heimischen PC im Keller ausüben durfte, beschloss er aus lauter Verzweiflung, seine geliebten Killerspiele in der realen Welt nachzuspielen. "


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Ich glaube das allgemeine gegebene Umfeld ist daran mit Schuld.. nicht nur die Lehrerschaft..



Die Schule gehört zum allgemeinen Umfeld... meistens sogar zum sozialen Umfeld, Freunde/Feinde lassen sich nicht in fremde Leute auf der Straße finden


----------



## Eruator (8. Juni 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mein Stimmzettel ungültig machen damit keiner von den Schwachköpfen meine stimme bekommt



mhhhh...
wenn du deinen Stimmzettel ungültig machst dann bringt das niemandem was, außer denjenigen die die Demokratie abwählen möchten.
       warum wählst du nicht einfach eine PArtei die nicht vorhat solche Spiele zu verbieten?
So hast du wenigstens einfluss darauf ob die SPiele verboten werden oder nicht...
wenn du deinen Zettel ungültig machst dann hast du auch keinen Einfluss darauf.

DOch ich glaube das ist nun zu spät, denn die Wahl ist ja schon vorbei...leider...

Grüße Eruator

PS: ich hoffe ihr wart alle fleißig wählen und wart nicht nur faul zu Hause vor eurem PC^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (8. Juni 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> wenn du deinen Stimmzettel ungültig machst dann bringt das niemandem was, außer denjenigen die die Demokratie abwählen möchten.



Eine ungültige Stimme wird auch als Stimme gezählt und bei der prozentualen Auswertung berücksichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In wie weit das Sinnvoll ist, darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (8. Juni 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> wow verbieten wäre nicht der richtige weg aber die altersgrenze auf min 16- 18 jahre halte ich für vollkommen ok.



Dazu kann ich nur sagen Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juni 2009)

Und für solche Studien werden immer nur die Extremfälle genommen.
Es ist wie bei der Supernanny.
Die Familien bei denen es schlimm zugeht werden nicht genommen, sondern die bei denen es sehr sehr schlimm zugeht.
Genauso werden Fälle bei denen es Schief gegangen ist zu helfen nicht gezeigt sondern nur die bei denen es geklappt hat.
Ich leite eine Gilde in der sehr viele kaum Zeit für WOW haben weil die Familie einfach vor geht.
Genauso ist es wenn es schön draussen ist dann sieht man 1 - 3 Leute in der Gilde.
Auch ich bin bei schönem Wetter lieber draussen im Garten und mache da etwas.
Aber solche Fälle haben für diese Art von Leuten einfach keine Bedeutung weil sie dann nicht das erreichen was sie eigentlich wollen.


----------



## Black Cat (8. Juni 2009)

die.... Frau... tut ja grad entsenzt (rofl) dabei gibts sowas jeden verdammten tag zu jeder verdammten uhrzeit fast überall, die soll sich lieber mal angucken was MENSCHEN alles mit gefangenen anstellen, nich nur lösegeld erpressen..... als ob WoW das töten, foltern und gnadenloses abschladen erfunden hätte *weglach*


----------



## Dirkster (8. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Meine Frage : Wer bezahlt eigentlich diesen eingetragen Verein ? Bitte sagt mir das die bestenfalls von verblendeten Politikern Spendengelder bekommen und somit ihre "Forschungen" finanziert werden...




Willst Du mal ein paar Zahlen?

Wer finanziert das KFN?



> Für seine Grundfinanzierung erhält das KFN gegenwärtig pro Jahr vom Niedersächsischen Ministerium für Wissenschaft und Kultur 1.084.600 Euro.
> Für fast alle Forschungsprojekte, an denen das KFN gegenwärtig arbeitet, hat es ferner Drittmittel eingeworben. Seit 1990 hat es rund 50 solcher Anträge gestellt, die - von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen- durchweg bewilligt wurden. Die Gesamtsumme der Drittmittel beträgt für diesen Zeitraum 8,7 Millionen Euro.
> Geldgeber waren bzw. sind insbesondere die Deutsche Forschungsgemeinschaft (DFG), die Volkswagen-Stiftung, die Stiftung Deutsche Jugendmarke e.V., die Robert-Bosch-Stiftung, das Bundesjustizministerium, die TUI-Stiftung, die Wilhelm Hirte Stiftung, die Thyssen-Stiftung, die Reimann-Dubbers-Stiftung/ Dürr-Stiftung, das Bundesministerium für Familie, Senioren, Frauen und Jugend, das Bundesinnenministerium, das Niedersächsische Justizministerium, das Niedersächsische Ministerium für Frauen, Arbeit und Soziales (MFAS), das Niedersächsische Ministerium für Wissenschaft und Kultur, das Niedersächsische Innenministerium, das Niedersächsische Landesjugendamt, das Innenministerium von Schleswig-Holstein, der Kriminalpräventionsrat Stade, die Senatoren für Justiz bzw. für Jugend der Stadt Hamburg, die Stadt Hannover sowie zehn weitere Städte und Landkreise, in denen wir unsere repräsentative Jugendbefragung durchgeführt haben.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (8. Juni 2009)

hm wenn ich mir hier so alles durchlese finde ich viel das zu meiner meinung passt und viel das irgendwie einfach nur schwachsinn ist.
da ich probleme habe mich genau auszudrücken (ja is wirklich so^^) sage ich einfach das viele leute recht haben das diese "werte dame" maßlos übertreibt. politik eben, man nimmt die extremfälle, sucht sich ne leichtgläubige zielgruppe und täuscht wissen sowie kompetenz vor...


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (8. Juni 2009)

Dirkster schrieb:


> Willst Du mal ein paar Zahlen?
> 
> Wer finanziert das KFN?



ja was soll ich als braunschweiger dazu sagen...: typisch hannover -.-^^


----------



## Bergerdos (8. Juni 2009)

Es gibt auch seriöse Studien über das Thema, von Leuten die das wirklich auch gespielt haben und die Spielern nicht nur mal über die Schulter geguckt haben sondern sie über lange Zeit beobachtet haben und so versucht haben Änderungen an der Psyche festzustellen.
Fazit ist, daß es nie eine eindeutige Aussage geben kann inwieweit das Spielverhalten Einfluß auf die Gewaltbereitschaft nehmen kann, es können jedoch deutliche Tendenzen erkannt werden. Um genau zu sagen wie ein Spiel auf Dauer die Gewaltbereitschaft beeinflußt müsste man exakte Versuchsgruppen haben, also eine Gruppe die "NUR" Computerspiele spielt, eine Gruppe die NUR fernsieht und eine Gruppe die nichts von beidem macht - zusätzlich müssten die Gruppen möglichst groß sein, also über 1000 Probanden umfassen ..... man sieht schon, solche Gruppen gibt es in der Praxis nicht.
Was die Studien aber zeigen, Vielspieler zeigen über Jahre Unterschiede in der Gewaltbereitschaft, nicht so daß aus dem braven Bub plötzlich ein Amokläufer wird, aber jemand der von Natur / Erziehung her schon gewaltbereitschaft zeigt wird durch die Spiele weiter gefördert.
Allerdings wurden deutliche Unterschiede in der Art der Medien erkannt, dabei ist es völlig irrelevant ob die Darstellung jetzt in Top Grafik fotorealistisch mit viel Blut erfolgt oder symbolhaft bzw. Comicform, es ist auch nicht so wichtig ob man aktiv an der Handlung teilnimmt oder nur zuschaut (Beispiel Horrorfilme) ausschlaggebend ist die Tötungshandlung - womit wir bei WOW sind.

WOW wird in der Studie der gewaltfördernden Medien sehr weit unten angesiedelt, aber Du mußt töten um Deine Ziele zu erreichen und das auch mal aus nichtigen Gründen.
Etwas höher angesiedelt ist da z.B. CS - nein, man geht nicht nur auf Terroristenjagd, man ist auch mal selber Terrorist...
Den höchsten Gefährdungsrang haben allerdings Horrorfilme, dicht gefolgt von Filmen mit viel Gewaltanteil .......

Habt ihr schonmal einen Politiker gesehen der den Tatort oder andere Krimis verbieten will ? Und was ist mit der Tagesschau ?

Der Hauptgrund von Gewaltbereitschaft liegt in der Erziehung und dem familiären Umfeld, gewaltverherrlichende Spiele können nur einen vorhandenen Trend fördern.

Nachzulesen in der Bild der Wissenschaft 6/2009


----------



## dergrossegonzo (8. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt etwas im Ton vergreife, aber solche kack Vereine werden meist von kack Politikern bezahlt, son scheiß wurde nur hervor gerufen um von den wirklichen Faktoren eines Amoklaufs abzulenken! Nicht das Spiel ist daran schuld, ganz im gegenteil, durch solche Spiele halten sich die Agressionen solcher Leute noch ein bisschen im Zaun.
> 
> Die einzigen Gründe eines Amoklaufs sind die LEHRERSCHAFT!! Kinder werden in Schulen gemobbt, viele Lehrer gucken weg. Oder manchmal werden Schüler durch lehrer so arg gemobbt, dass sie auf grund psychischer Schwierigkeiten am nächsten tag nicht mehr die Schule besuchen können!! Tim K., der berühmte Amokläufer in Winnenden hängte einen Zettel an den Haupteingang der Schule, an diesem stand "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg..." und nach dem Amoklauf zitierte ein weiterer Schüler diesen brief und fügte noch etwas hinzu: "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg... ergeht mir genauso" und das ist doch klarer fakt, das nicht die Spiele daran schuld sind, sondern die Ausenwelt!! Oder habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, wieso Amokläufer in 99,999% an schulen amok laufen?!
> 
> ...



/SIGN

Solange Lehrer wegschauen, aus Bequemlichkeit sich um nix kümmern, Lieblinge haben. Solange beide Eltern arbeiten gehen und das Kind
den gesamten Nachmittag auf sich alleine gestellt ist (und das zu großem Anteil nur um sich Luxusartikel zu leisten), solange die Politik und
unsere Medien die Meinung der Bevölkerung gezielt steuern, solange wird sich nie was ändern.

Als Beispiel: RTL2, Pro7, Sat1 usw. würden doch nie über eine normale Familie berichten in der alles gut läuft. Oder eine nette Familie
die ihre Kinder 2 Stunden am Tag WOW spielen lässt, die Kinder völlig unauffällig sind, gute Noten haben und noch Sport treiben und ähnliches.
Es werden doch nur Extremfälle gezeigt, Aussenseiter interviewt und gezielt Freaks gesucht.
Wenn ich einen blassen, dürren, pickligen Teenager zeige der auch noch blöde Kommentare von sich gibt, dann haben die genau das, was wir
sehen wollen. 

Und kleine, nichtssagende Politiker können sich mit solchen Randgruppen wunderbar profilieren. Und wir zahlen auch noch dafür.

Der nächste Amokläufer sitzt garantiert schon in einer Klasse, wird gerade gehänselt und der Lehrer steht grinsend vorne und ist froh, das man
ihn mal grad in Ruhe lässt....

Warum geht keiner mal in die Schulklassen und beobachtet *DAS* so Aufmerksam wie WOW ?

Weil sich da auf einmal echte Arbeit draus entwickeln kann. Verantwortung müsste übernommen werden und Entscheidungen gefällt werden.

Für mich ist diese Frau ein kleines Lichtlein das Angst vor echter Arbeit hat, mehr nicht und mehr als Mitleid kann sie von mir nicht erwarten.


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> xD armer kerl der pfeiffer, glaubt er kennt sich aus, weil er zu schaut^^
> was will er damit schon erreichen??^^



Christian Pfeiffer will, das die Prüfungsgewalt für Computerspiele von der USK auf seinen Verein übertragen wird. Dann bekommt nämlich er das ganze Geld, was für Spieleprüfungen bezahlt wird. Um dies zu erreichen, ist ihm keine Lüge zu perfide und keine Masche zu schäbig.


----------



## Mirí Lordaeron (8. Juni 2009)

Respekt wie hier mal wieder zum grössten Teil geflamt wird, ohne das sich wirklich mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt wird. 
Zunächst einmal, Regine Pfeiffer ist die Schwester von Christian Pfeiffer. Sie ist schon im Rentenalter und beschäftigt sich als freie Mitarbeiterin des KFN mit der Materie WoW, also  aus freien Stücken. Zu ihrer Vorgehensweise: Sie hat Spieler bezahlt (und wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, sogar aus eigener Tasche, leider finde ich auf die schnelle keinen Link dazu) und sich von ihnen die Welt der Kriegskunst erklären lassen. Ihr geht es um die Sensibilisierung der Community, da durch die Spiele heutzutage eine Desensibilisierung in Bezug auf Gewalt geschieht. 
Und zum KFN: Falls sich jemand mal die Mühe gemacht hat, sich auch die Forschungsberichte durchzulesen, die auf der Website veröffentlicht wurden, wird er feststellen, dass das KFN bislang keine "Anti-WoW-Kampagne" führt, sondern vielmehr, dass dieses Spiel bei der Forschung über Computerspielabhängigkeit auf Platz 1 stand. 
Zitat zu der Studie: "In den Jahren 2007 und 2008 haben 44.610 Schülerinnen und Schüler neunter Klassen an einer vom
Bundesinnenministerium geförderten, bundesweit repräsentativen Schülerbefragung des KFN teilgenommen.
Jedem dritten Befragungsteilnehmer (N = 15.168) wurde dabei ein umfassendes Zusatzmodul
zur Internet&#8208; und Computerspielnutzung vorgelegt. 4,3 Prozent der Mädchen und 15,8 Prozent
der Jungen weisen ein exzessives Spielverhalten mit mehr als 4,5 Stunden täglicher Computerspielnutzung
auf. Die Befunde der Untersuchung bestätigen zudem ein bedeutsames Abhängigkeitspotenzial
von Video&#8208; und Computerspielen. Basierend auf einer neu entwickelten Computerspielabhängigkeitsskala,
die sich eng an die Klassifikation des ICD&#8208;10 anlehnt, werden 3 Prozent der
Jungen und 0,3 Prozent der Mädchen als computerspielabhängig und weitere 4,7 Prozent der Jungen
und 0,5 Prozent der Mädchen als gefährdet diagnostiziert."
Ich persönlich kann Frau Pfeiffer auch nicht in allen Punkten recht geben. Wenn ich aber ihre Herangehensweise betrachte und auch ihr Alter, so muss ich repektvoll sagen: wäre schön, wenn sich andere Medienvertreter halb so gut mit der Materie auskennen würden. 
Noch ein Link zum Schluss, den sich die Flamerchen mal zu Gemüte ziehen sollten: 
http://www.cynamite.de/pc/specials/aktuell...feiffer_p4.html


----------



## Miss Mojo (8. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Finzierung - finanziert wird dieser lustige Verein vom niedersächsischen Ministerium für Wissenschaft und Kultur. 

Nachzulesen hier: http://kfn.de/Das_KFN/Wer_finanziert_das_KFN.htm

Über 1 Mill Euro bekommt der Verein jährlich, bei 15 Mitarbeitern (ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass die Praktikanten etc nicht einen cent für ihren "freiwilligen" Dienst erhalten).

Von diesem Geld also darf zB Frau Pfeiffer (interessant, dass anscheinend ihr Mann im Vorstand sitzt oder ist das bloßer Zufall?) nach Korea reisen. 

Frage: Warum bezahlt das niedersächsische Ministerium jmd um nach Korea zu reisen und dort, so Pfeiffer selbst, *bezahlte* Wow-Spieler (Goldfarmer oder Powerlevler?) bei der Arbeit zu beobachten?



Tja... soviel zu der ähm - interessanten Verteilung von Steuergeldern...


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> Sie hat Spieler bezahlt



Offensichtlich auch Dich.


----------



## Nîghtsoul (8. Juni 2009)

[/quote]
Frage: Warum bezahlt das niedersächsische Ministerium jmd um nach Korea zu reisen und dort, so Pfeiffer selbst, *bezahlte* Wow-Spieler (Goldfarmer oder Powerlevler?) bei der Arbeit zu beobachten?
[/quote]


nirgendwo steht geschrieben, dass sie bezahlte spieler in korea beobachtet....

die spieler werden teilweise aus eigener tasche bezahlt, teilweise vom kfn und spielen dann halt...teilweise bei sich zuhause, teilweise bei frau pfeiffer.

davon werden dann videos (mit fraps z.b.) gemacht und diese wiederum wertet sie aus, schneidet sie und schreibt texte dazu, welche sie dann mit den videos in ihren vorträgen zeigt.

die spieler haben aber auch indirekten einfluss auf ihre vorträge, fehler und unwahrheiten werden korrigiert....zumindest zu 90%.

und ich ziehe den hut vor ihrer arbeit und gebe ihr in vielen, wenn auch nicht allen, punkten recht.


wow ab 18??? sofort, am besten gestern, auch wenn es trotzdem möglichkeiten gibt, als U18 da ran zu kommen aber allein vom suchtfaktor her: /sign


/flameon, das geht mir sonstwo vorbei


edit: sie beeinflusst auch niemanden oder besticht ihn/sie gar

edit2: quelle zu allem 
http://www.taz.de/1/leben/internet/artikel...of-warcraft%5C/


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

habs mir jetzt mal durchgelesen netter text muss ich sagen aber die gute frau übertreibt halt an vielen stellen einfach naja aber im großen und ganzen find ich ihre texte besser als das gelaber ihres mannes^^


----------



## Nîghtsoul (8. Juni 2009)

ich würde, dem text nach zu urteilen ihr durchaus zutrauen, dass sie ihren bruder (nicht ihr mann^^) teilweise sogar hier und da mal zusammenstaucht....der ganze text passt garnicht zu ihrem bruder, ihr eigenes verhalten hebt sich eigl. davon ab...oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Nîghtsoul schrieb:


> ich würde, dem text nach zu urteilen ihr durchaus zutrauen, dass sie ihren bruder (nicht ihr mann^^) teilweise sogar hier und da mal zusammenstaucht....der ganze text passt garnicht zu ihrem bruder, ihr eigenes verhalten hebt sich eigl. davon ab...oder was denkt ihr?


jap das seh ich auch so sie ist zwar kritisch aber nicht so aggresiv in dem was sie schreibt


----------



## Nîghtsoul (8. Juni 2009)

richtig

naja, mal schauen, was sich aus allem ergibt....ein wow ab 18 wäre auf jeden fall nicht grade unklug


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Nîghtsoul schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> naja, mal schauen, was sich aus allem ergibt....ein wow ab 18 wäre auf jeden fall nicht grade unklug


das denk ich mir auch die ganze zeit >.>


----------



## Trig (8. Juni 2009)

Sobald die erste Person mit einer DS9000 oder einer Super-Nail-Gun erschossen wird stimme ich einem Computerspielverbot uneingeschränkt zu!

Wir haben ein gesellschaftliches Problem und dieses ist nur zum Teil auf Comuterspiele zurück zu führen. Man sucht sich einfach nur die einfachsten Gegner aus, um zu zeigen, dass man aktiv ist.

Anmerkung: Es gab schon immer Durchgeknallte die reihenweise Menschen aus niederen Gründen getötet haben und das hatte/hat oft nichts mit PC-Games zu tun. Oder hat Jack the Ripper CS gezockt?


----------



## Nîghtsoul (8. Juni 2009)

klar hat er das =P

naja aber was die wenigsten hier wohl wissen:

regine pfeiffer gibt weder wow die schuld an amokläufen, noch will sie das spiel auch nur ansatzweise verbieten....

einfach mal den von mir verlinkten taz-artikel lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigends finde ich den kommentar des spielers von ihr da drunter sehr mutig^^


----------



## Trig (8. Juni 2009)

Hab mir die Seiten durchgelesen und bin überrascht wie detailiert sie WoW wiedergibt. Es ist keinesfalls doofes Bla-Bla und in vielen Punkten muss man ihr auch recht geben.
Anscheinend hat sich da jemand echt mal mit nem Spiel auseinandergesetzt und wettert nicht einfach nur so dagegen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## MySacrifice (8. Juni 2009)

das thema computerspiele = gewaltverherrlichend ist jetzt schon sehr lange auf dem tisch.
sollten die herren politiker das wirklich auf die reihe kriegen, zuerst die fps shooter zu verbieten, und hinterher alles andere wie wow,
dann warte ich nur noch auf den ersten amoklauf danach. DANN will ich mal eine erklärung von den leuten hören, wenn schon jedes spiel verboten wurde
und es trotzdem weiterhin amokläufe gibt.

ich garantiere euch, es wird einige hundert amokläufe geben, sobald die wow verbieten lol.


----------



## Resch (8. Juni 2009)

Habe mir auch den 2ten verlinkten Artikel durchgelesen, als Fazit: Ja sie hat sich mit den Spielen auseinander gesetzt, ABER sie ignoriert auch die meisten Gegenargumente und zu dem sind ihre Thesen nicht wissenschaftlich untermauert und auch nicht unter wissenschaftlichen Methoden entstanden.....


----------



## Kaltoun (8. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir diesen thread aufmerksam durchgelesen.
und auch die pdf.

Mal davon abgesehen das in dieser pdf einige rechtschreibfehler sind xD
aber gut.

zum thema wow und gewaltverherlichung?
mag sein. es gab stellen im spiel an denen ich selbst dachte omfg!!!
aber das haben andere spiele auch. 
Bsp: assins creed ---> da treibt man gegnern eine klinge in den KOPF. (fsk 16)
die sims ---> man kann seine leutchens dort verhungern oder verbrennen etc. lassen (ohne fsk)
need for speed (gut keine gewalt) ---> darstellung das man mit zu schnellem fahren auch erfolgreich sein und geld verdienen kann, indem ma einer renn-szene beitritt (ohne fsk)
warhammer online ---> ebenfalls ein online rollenspiel(kennt ja jeder) das meiner meinung nach mehr gewalt behinhaltet als wow (fsk 12)
diablo 2 ---> blut ohne ende. ebenfalls explodierende kadaver (fsk 16)
oder das vielleicht beste beispiel SPORE--> beginnend als kleiner einzeller (ich beschreibe mal den weg des fleischfressers) fängt man bereichts früh an andere einzeller aufzufressen. man wächst und erreicht das land. es geht weiter: aufgabe rotte den stamm soundso aus. in der neuzeit. werde herrscher über deinen planeten. und so führt sich das fort (ohne fsk)

wie man sieht gibt es genug spiele die bei genauerem hinsehen unseren strengen regeln und anforderungen an moral, anstand, usw. die wir haben, nicht gerecht werden.
und warum wird gegen diese spiele nicht so gewettert wie gegen wow?
weil sie relativ unbekannt sind.
Unbekannt bezüglich der spieler anzahl. wow hat mittlerweile 14mio spielder oder vielleicht mehr?! ich weiß es jetzt nicht.
und da auch in letzter zeit wieder amokläufe wieder im gespräch sind braucht der staat (politiker, renomierte wissenschaftler und leute die sich für wichtig halten ---> fam. Pfeiffer)
spiele, filme oder sonstiges auf die er/sie mit dem fingerzeigen können und sagen "böse".
der amoklauf damals in erfurt: als man sich dran machte den psychologischen gedankengang des jungen zu rekonstruiren, kam man darauf das er CS gespielt hat.
wir alle wissen CS seither böse.
aber auch serien wie Dragonball Z oder ähnliches wurden kritisiert.
also bitte wie lächerlich ist denn das bitte. ich habe bis heute noch nie, ich wiederhole noch NIE jemanden gesehen der eine andere person mit einem kame-hame-ha weggeflackt hat.
nächster amoklauf.
wieder cs. aber ist euch mal aufgefallen das die für solche, ich nenn es mal studien, immer die englische cs verionen genutzt werden, die von natur aus als fsk 18 eingestuft werden?
man legt sich die dinge halt so wie man sie braucht. 
das was für vorraussetzungen muss man als amokläufer haben?!:
- einen grund. (gibt es zwar genug heutzutage aber jeder nimmt sie anders auf)
- psychiche störung? (gute frage ich weiß es nicht)
- eine waffe (das wohl wichtigste instrument für einen amoklauf)
der letzte punkt ist wohl der interessanteste. woher haben sie ihre waffen? richtig! aus dem elternhaus.
bisher nutzten sie immer die waffen die sie zuhause gefunden habe!!
wieso bitte ein erwachsener mensch(ob mutter oder vater) eine waffe zu hause? und dann noch unverschlossen?!
das versteh ich nicht.!
nennt mich kleinkarriert, aber ich habe bis heute noch keine gruppe (egal ob 5,10 oder 25) in der öffentlichkeit gesehen in der 2-3 leute mit schwert und schild ausgerüstet waren und eine gruppe von jugendlichen angeschriehen und auf sie eingehauen hat währen der rest im hintergrund stand und geheilt oder gezaubert hat.

man sollte in gewisser hinsicht, und das is jetzt an die tollen wissenschaftler gerichtet (ich bezwefle zwar das das jemals einer liest, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt),
einen unterschied machen bezüglich was ist möglich und was nicht.
es ist gewissermaßen eine tatsache das ein mensch keinen feuerball zaubern oder einen wichtel beschwören kann.
is mir zumindest nicht aufgefallen.

doch warum werden bücher mit übertriebener gewaltverhärlichung nicht in die fsk aufgenommen?
es gibt viele bücher die vor gewalt nur so strotzen:
Martyrium---> ein mörder der seine opfer auf übelste weise zurichtet um sie so an die morde an vergangene märtyrer anzulehen
closer ---> ein mann sprengt einen kreis von mörder indem er sie einzeln besucht und solange foltert bis er alles über diesen kreis aus mördern weiß und sie danach umbringt.
is das jetzt soviel besser wie ein film oder ein spiel?
ich finde es in der hinsicht dann doch vertretbarer das man mit einem heißen stab auf eine person einschlägt und sie so "foltert".



zum thema wow macht süchtig und führt zur einsamkeit:
klar kann wow süchtig machen, aber welches spiel kann das nicht?
zum beispiel anno. eine riesige welt die danach schreit besiedelt zu werden. und man kann da viel zeit für aufbringen.
wie "süchtig" man von einem spiel wird hängt von jedem selbst ab.
genauso wie vom rauchen, alkohol oder drogen.
wer meint es machen zu müssen wird auf kurz oder lang abhängig.
es gibt menschen die nach sport süchtig sind. wird da etwas gesagt? nein
weil es nicht auffällt.
aber wenn bei jugendlichen die sozialen kompetenzen leiden, dann ist das geschrei groß..
doch ist wow schuld daran? ich glaube eher weniger, da ja wie in der tollen pdf beschrieben man sich mit anderen spielern austauschen kann etc.
doch wenn ein jugendlicher das haus nichtmehr verlässt, sollte man nicht die schuld bei einem spiel oder ähnliches suchen, sondern eher beim elternhaus.
denn das deutet auf das versagen im bereich der erziehung hin. 
wenn die eltern es nicht schaffen ihren kindern regeln und grenzen zu setzten, is das arm.

sollten dann lehrer, wie bereits erwähnt, die erziehung übernehmen?
NEIN.
das argument das sich die zeiten geändert haben, ist dafür relativ schwach.
vorallem: UND WENN ICH EUCH DIE DISZIPLIN BEIBRINGEN MUSS (so ungefähr war das glaube)
das hat nichts mit erziehung zu tun. das hat pädagogische hintergründe und ist vorallem gut fürs spätere leben.
lehrer sind dazu da um wissen zu verteilen.
denn wenn ich heute sehe was an den schulen so abgeht, dann haben in der hinsicht auch die lehrer versagt.
da herscht keine disziplin mehr. 
aber es ist den lehrern auch nicht zu verübeln das sie es nicht schaffen die jugend von heute zu "kontrollieren".
jeder muss sich heute profilieren und beweisen das er der beste ist.
angefangen damit sich nichts sagen zu lassen.
und da haben lehrer nun schon ma die arschkarte gezogen.
das ist dann allerdings wieder auf das elternhaus zurück zuführen da sie ihren kindern nie beigebracht haben was respekt und autorität bedeutet.

man kann nun ewig so weiter machen und die fehler suchen.
aber das würde zu nichts führen, weil so ziemlich alles einen faktor dabei hat..

wer nun eigentlich die schuld dabei hat?
die regierung, die lehrer, die eltern, die spiele, die filme,...?
ich weiß es nichts.
es kommt drauf an was man selber draus macht..


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Kaltoun schrieb:


> und auch die pdf.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen das in dieser pdf einige rechtschreibfehler sind xD
> aber gut.
> ...


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2009)

Kaltoun schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das in dieser pdf einige rechtschreibfehler sind xD
> aber gut.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt... in Deinem Text sind so viele, daß ich ihn nicht lesen konnte.


----------



## Painbull (8. Juni 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich glaube du solltest deinen Horizont erwitern.
> Die lehrer haben nämlich gar keine ZEit sich um die Kinder zu kümern!
> Die LEhrer, zumindest auf den Staatsschulen, sind nur damit beschäftigt den Stoff durchzunehmen, was sich im übrigen mit G8 noch verschärft hat, und sie haben keine Zeit auf die Schüler einzugehen und sich mit den Problemen und Gefühlen der Shcüler auseinanderzusetzen.



sry, aber ich seh das auch nicht ganz so wie du.

Lehrer haben unter anderm eine erzieherische Aufgabe ! dazu gehört auch die erziehung ur Gewaltfreihei und gewealtfreie Konfliktlösung. 

hier mal ein Link, der die Aufgabe von Lehrern gut darstellt.

Aufgaben von Lehrern


Das bei der Vielzahl von Schülern, der Masse an Problemen und der mangelnden Unterstützung durch unseren Staat die Lehrer teilweise hilflos den Anforderungen gegenüberstehen ist klar. edoch nimmt Sie das nicht aus der Pflicht, ihr brstes zu geben um Schülern zu helfen. Schulem, eltern und derStaat sind gleichermassen in der Pflicht, ein Umfeld zu schafen, das solche Probleme erst gar nicht aufkommen lässt.  Natürlich spielen Games wie WOW, CS, oder alle anderen Gewalt  beinhaltenden Spiele unter umständen auch eine geringe Rolle bei Amok läufen. allerdings sollte man sich erst einmal fragen, was stimmt im Umfeld einer Person nicht wenn sie  täglich  6, 8 ,ooder mehr Stunden vor dem Rechner sitzt und zockt? ist es da nicht die Sache der Eltern, Freunde und Partner Voraussetzungen zu schaffen, das ein normales RL stattfinden kann?  
 Ich denke, das in allrerster Linie, vom Staat die Voraussetzungen geschaffen werden müssten um Kindern und Jugendlichen und deren Eltern ein Leben zu ermölgichen, das erst gar nicht in Sucht, Gewalt und Isolierung führt.  

Ach ja,ich spiel auch WOW, CS und so ziemlich alles, was in der Presse schon zerrissen wurde, allerdings kann ich auch mal  mehrere Tage auf den PC Verzichten und einfach mal mit Freunde weggehen ohne schlechtes Gewissen, das meine Gilden kollegen jetzt ohne mich Raiden müsen.  RL>Game und das ehen in meiner Gilde die meisten so. 

in Diesem Sinne

last euch den Spaß am Zocken nicht verderben, aber Verliert das Wesentliche nie aus den Augen!!


----------



## Spellman (8. Juni 2009)

1. ja, man kann Frau Pfeiffer durchaus in fast allen Punkten Recht geben, über die Sie schreibt.
2. allerdings kann ich genau diese oder ähnliche Standpunkte auch für dutzende andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen vorbringen und sie würden genau so passend sein


Sport in jeglicher Form mit Teilnahme an Wettbewerben wäre demnach ähnlich "gefährlich"

Angeln..mit eingebautem Belohnungssystem "Fisch gefangen"

"Ich habe schon 3 Oscars bekommen... bin ich schauspielsüchtig?..."

"Mein Opa spielt täglich stundenlang Schach... gibt es noch Hilfe für ihn?"

Die Dame sollte mal einen Modellbauer bezahlen, um diesem über die Schulter zu sehen...
Manche fliegen um die halbe Welt..machen 1000e Bilder vom Original und bauen dies dann im Maßstab in jahrelanger Arbeit zusammen... und da isses pro Tag mit 3-4h nich getan.
Ist das nun schlimm...nein..warum auch...soll er/sie doch machen.

Das Spieler sich komplett in die Welt von WoW flüchten liegt wohl eher an den mangelnden Alternativen, die ihr Umfeld bietet. Oder einfach, weil sie es möchten.


edit: Btw. warum mussten von 45000 Befragte nur 1/3 die Fragen zur Computerspielnutzung ausfüllen?
Wenn z.B. vorher selektiert wurde, indem nur die befragt wurden, die tatsächlich Computerspiele spielen, relativieren sich die Zahlen, da man alle Prozentangaben zu Gefährdung und Co. durch 3 teilen müßte.

Ergo wären z.B. nicht 3% der Jungen abhängig, sondern 1% und nicht 15% spielen excessiv, sondern 5%.


----------



## Meicodeluxe (8. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe dieses Thema :-)

generell finde ich habe solche Politiker schon recht, ich weiss nicht ob es sein muss, das sich Heranwachsende oder grad in der Pupertät befindene Jugendliche spiele wie WOW oder CSS oder sonstiges zu spielen. Da kann mir jetzt auch keiner mit pädagogisch Wertvollen 
Argumenten kommen. "Kinder" in solchem Alter sollten wenn sie überhaupt spielen wirklich sowas wie Sportspiele spielen. Was die Leute mit erreichen der Volljährigkeit machen is mir Latte kann jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Das Problem ist leider immer wieder diese dumme Argumentation von Menschen aus Politik und Bildung die wirklich meinen sie wüssten worüber sie reden. Doch leider kann jeder aber auch wirklich jeder der Computerspiele konsumiert sofort erkennen das das doch alles Schmarn ist. 

Was solche Amokläufe angeht, gut Spiele wie CSS werden kaum schuld sein, aber ein Mensch der psychisch labil ist, und keine wirklichen sozialen Kontakte oder Bezugspersonen hat, zudem noch von Schülern oder Lehrern gemobt wird - sind sicherlich keine Kanditaten die solche Spiele spielen sollten!! Letztenendes aber liegt es am Elternhaus, den in einem gewissen Grad sind soch die Eltern diejenigen die diese Kinder für die Welt fitt machen. Somit sollten diese auch endlich mal ordentlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.... Viele Eltern sind einfach nur Idioten die zwar Kinder zeugen konnten aber von Liebe und Zuneigung noch nicht viel gehört haben, da ist es schon einfacher nen Rechner zu kaufen und die Kinder spielen zu lassen, als einfach mal das gute alte "Mensch ärger dich nicht" auszupacken.

Zur Schule lässt sich einfach nur sagen die ist zum Teil genau so überholt wie einige Lehrer selbst. edoch müsste der Staat dort mal eingreifen, und neuen frischen Lehrern sowie den älteren denen was daran liegt zur Seite stehen und neue Schulkonzepte oder Pädagogikansätze zu liefern. Den bei einigen Kindern die auf dieser Welt rumlaufen richten viele Lehrer nix gegen aus.

Kurz gesagt: Ich bin dafür das auch Kinder/Jugendliche PC spielen, aber nur bestimmte Spiele und nur in einem gewissen Maß!


----------



## Schneelilie (8. Juni 2009)

Manche machts süchtig. Punkt. Stimmt. Aber Sucht greift wie jedes andere "wilde Tier" das Schwächte Glied an.

Anders ausgedrückt: Menschen die in einer schwer psychisch zu verarbeitenden Situation sind, neigen dazu sich eine Sucht zu suchen und ihr zu frönnen. Das Gleiche gilt für Gewalttaten. Die meisten werden von Menschen begangen, die auf die eine oder andere (also physisch doer psychisch) missbraucht wurden und das haben nie "abbauen" können.

Was die Gründe für Amokläufe angeht: Kenn ich nur all zu gut, den Teil mit Mobbing und weg sehen. War ebenfals nie so das Modepüpchen. Hab mich zu viel auf Tanzturnieren, Liverollenspiel-Veranstaltungen und Buch- und Technik-Messen rumgetrieben. Lesen ist ja "sowas von OUT" die letzten 15 Jahre. Die Lehrer haben erst eingegriffen, als meine Stirn mit 4 Stichen genäht werden musste, weil eine Mitschülerin es lustig fand, mein Kopf gegen die Fensterbank zu knallen.

Da gibt es übrigens eine Lösung: Mobben dich die Schüler, mobb die Lehrer. Die 3 Jahre danach wagte keiner mehr mich anzufassen, nachdem ich die "Schreckslehrerin" unter der Fuchtel hatte *selbstzufrieden grins* Ihr meint, dass wäre zu extrem? Meine Großmutter ist Lehrerin und ich habe mehr Zeit in der Gesellschaft der Lehrer verbracht, als ich im Kindergarten war. Sicher, es war ein anderes Land. Aber da haben sich die Lehrer noch für die Schüler interessiert. Haben sie auch nach der Schule betreut, ihnen zur Seite gestanden, wo die Eltern längst aufgegeben haben. Das hat mich geprägt und das liess ich jeden Lehrer spüren, der zugelassen hatte, dass eine 2 cm lange Narbe meine Stirn ziert.

WoW macht süchtig, genau wie Warhammer, und jedes andere MMORPG. Dazu noch die Tabletops et voila. Aber weder noch lassen Leute Amok laufen. Das Umfeld ist es, was Menschen soweit treibt.


So Long, Flöckchen


----------



## Nania (8. Juni 2009)

Mobbing ist sehr vielschichtig. Die Opfer haben häufig Jahre später noch Probleme. Man hat das Gefühl, jeder, der leise mit jemandem anders redet, lästert über einen, man ist doch häufig scheu und traut sich nicht unter Menschen zu gehen. 
Die  Leute, die in ihrer Jugend gemobbt haben, sollten sich schämen und ich glaube, dass viele dies auch tun. 
Leider zu spät für die Opfer. 

Was Frau Pfeiffer betrifft: Mit dem Artikel mag sie zwar den ein oder anderen richtigen Aspekt dargestellt haben, aber leider zeigt sie keinen einzigen positiven, erzählt nicht die Geschichte die dahinter steckt und zeigt nur die Extremfälle auf. Für eine Erörterung ist das ziemlich mies. 
Das ist auch der Punkt, den ich ihr ankreide. Sie tut so, als sei WoW nur so, wie sie es darstellt, ob das wahr ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Woolv (8. Juni 2009)

Oh doch, sie hat schon in vielen Dingen Recht und das auch ganz plausibel dargestellt. Natürlich ist es vermessen, in einem Zug von einem MMORPG zum Amoklauf zu gelangen.

Aber das Belohnungs- und Prestigeprinzip tritt doch gerade jetzt wieder so extrem auf. Ich verweise nur auf den stetig wachsenden DPS-Wahn!


----------



## Dilan (8. Juni 2009)

So gesehen ist das nicht einmal eine Erörterung sondern ein Veröffentlichter Monolog.

Sicher trifft sie einige Punkte richtig... aber ich denke eher aus Zufall auf Grund der Negativ Bewertung des Gesamten Themas. Wie oben schon erwähnt wird der gesamte Positive Aspekt so eines Spieles ausser Acht... eher mit Absicht ausgeblendet.

Wäre diese "Studie" Repräsentativ müsste sie beide Seiten der Medaille betrachten. Diese Frau hat nicht im Entferntesten Ahnung wovon Sie spricht. 

Sie kennt weder die Materie noch die Generation für die diese Materie Zeugnis Ihrer Kultur ist. einige Seiten vorher hat ein "ich bin ja schon seit 3 Tagen Member und Garnix damit zu tun..." poster gesagt:

Aufgrund ihres alters... 

Gerade weil diese Frau in diesem Alter ist müsste man erwarten das Sie Reif genug ist Offen und Vorurteilslos an die Sache heran zu gehen.

Aber was dieses Individuum tut ist unterstützung einer Propaganda Maschinerie die nur dem Zweck dienen Soll ein Medium unter KOntrolle zu bringen das die Heutigen Generationen in Großem maße anspricht.

Warum will der Bruder der genannten denn die USK umgehen und die KOntrolle auf seine E.V übertragen ? 

Selbstloser Schutz unserer ach so wichtigen und Angreifbaren Jugend  oder doch nur um Kontrolle über Medium und fließendes Geld zu erlangen ?

Diese Menschen sollten Ihre Rentenzeit in Sinnvolle Projekte investieren von denen sie etwas verstehen. 
Wollen sie wirklich der Jugend helfen ?

Dann sollen sie für bessere Bildung sorgen, ihre rund 10 Millionen an Vereine und Institutionen Vergeben die sinnvolles damit machen. Sie sollten Kompetente Lehrer herschaffen. Ausbildungs und Arbeitsplätze für Junge Menschen. Zukunft Garantieren...

Und nicht mit Stiefeln auf einem Kulturellen Stück Seele der Heutigen Generationen Herumtrampeln.


----------



## Alucaard (8. Juni 2009)

Tolles Themenverwurschtel hier,

erstmal der Amoklauf von Winnenden bzw. Generell Amokläufe und WoW und dessen Suchtpotenzial sind ja wohl zwei völlig verschiedene Themen und sollte daher auch so behandelt werden.
Was die Pdf angeht um die es ja hier geht kann ich dazu sagen ich habe sie mir aufmerksam durchgelesen und in einigen Punkten stimme ich zu aber wie überall wo Politiker am werke sind wird schamlos dramatisiert.

Teils stimme ich dem genannten in der PDF Datei zu (Bsp. FSK Anhebung) aber teilweise kann ich als Gamer da nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 
Es wurde ja hier im Thread auch schon vergleiche zu Sport,Schach,Modelbauen und anderen Beschäftigungen angestellt die nach dem PDF Schema ebenfalls höchst gefährdent wären von daher halte ich nicht viel von solchen verallgemeinerungen.
Mal davon abgesehn wurden auch tausende beiträge bei detox etc. genannt die Spielerzahl von WoW geht aber in die Millionen was heisst sicher gibt es Hardcorler die es übertreiben aber im Verhältniss ist das ein Tropfen auf dem Heißen Stein.

Aber was mich mal interressiern würde Fr. Pfeiffer schneidet ja Gespräche per TS mit bzw. verwendet diese Daten und auch Chatdaten was sagt den da der Datenschutz dazu.
Ich für meinen Teil wäre Stocksauer wenn Aussagen von mir dort aus dem Konzept genommen werden würden und für solche Zwecke eingespannt werden sollten.


----------



## Kovacs (8. Juni 2009)

wie immer lohnt wohl auch bei dem neuen Satan, den unsere bewahrer der kultur und des bestandes der menschlichen rasse in den neuen medien wie pc und konsolen sehen, nur zu warten bis dieser endlich zum alten eisen gehört und auch die nächste generation merkt, dass auch hier nicht die wurzel allen übels zu finden war.

über das buch, zum radio, das kino, das fernsehen nun hin zu den neuen medien. das einzig beruhigende ist, dass auch dieses hysterische geschrei irgendwann verebben wird. 

was für eine hetzkampagne wurde anfang der 80er jahre losgetreten, als die pen&paper spiele im verdacht standen, nur von shizophrenen freaks gespielt zu werden, die natürlich irgendwann mit einem zweihänder durch die innenstädte rennen und alles fällen, was ihnen vor die klinge kommt. filme wurden zur "untermauerung" gedreht, ungefähr so dramatisch wie christiane f., die dem geneigten zuschauer weismachen wollten, was für gefahren in diesen rollenspielen stecken.
anderes beispiel die guten alten brettspiele wie axis&allies, shogun, etc. sogenannte konfliktsimulationen. auch hier haben hüter des guten anstandes alles getan, um die spieler als kriegstreiberische freaks darzustellen. auch hier das ganze programm der gewaltverherrlichung.
etliches mußte man schon über sich ergehen lassen zu diesen themen und so langsam wird es zwar zunehmend ermüdend, aber das gute gefühl, in einem rechtsstaat zu leben war noch nie so gut wie heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leute wie diese schreiberlinge werden nun mal dafür bezahlt solche "studien" (zwar mit festgelegtem ergebnis, also keine "echte" wissenschaft, aber das kennt man ja von umweltstudien ...). lasst sie ihre arbeit machen und wartet einfach, bis das nächste "neue medium" einzug hält. dann ist endlich wieder ruhe.

zum thema sag ich nur: verbietet ECHTE waffen, nicht spielzeuge!!!!


----------



## Durbem (8. Juni 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist diese Killerspielehetze ein Lauf ins Leere.

1.) Die Gewaltverherrlichung in Spielen kann man sehen wie man will. Unerfahrene Menschen würden in Wow ein Spiel sehen wo es das Zeil ist zu töten. Aber Leute, die das Spiel wirklich gerne spielen achten gar nicht darauf, ob Monster, Menschen oder was auch immer getötet werden. Es geht darum sich zu verbessern im Spiel, indem man mit REALEN MENSCHEN zwar virtuell, aber dennoch kommunikativ und abwechslungsreich spielt. 
Kein Wow spielt Wow, weil man da möglichst viel töten muss. Es ist viel mehr eine Selbstbestätigung, indem man durch Können voran kommt. Natürlich ist es virtuell, aber für viele ist dies auch shcon eine Leistung.

2.) Die Suchtgefahr von WoW. Schwieriges Thema. Ich meine, wer von uns Wow Spielern ist nicht süchtig, wenn er Zeit hat? Gut, wenn man keine Lust auf das Spiel hat, ode rnur mal ab und zu spielt dann ist das eben so. Aber als Anfänger macht das Spiel viel Spaß, man entdeckt, wird stärker und lernt sogar Leute kennen. Es gibt aber natürlich die negativen Seiten. Das soziale umfeld KANN zusammenbrechen, Tagesabläufe KÖNNEN ins Schleudern geraten und im schlimmsten Fall KÖNNEN gesundheitliche Schäden entstehen.
Nun, ich sehe das so: Wow kann eine Sucht auslösen, ganz klar. Aber sie ist ähnlich dem Alkoholtrinken oder Rauchen. Mir ist im Klaren dass man Alkohol nicht mit was virtuellem vergleichen kann, dennoch ist es so. Man macht es häufiger, man macht es intensiver und will nicht mehr aufhören. 
Allerdings sollten die Politiker hier nicht alle Menschen verurteilen, die dieses SPiel spielen. Jeder Mensch hat doch für sich selbst die Verantwortung, meiner Meinung nach, also kann man nicht jedem das Spiel entziehen, was man gerne spielt. Wer Wow so dermaßen verfällt, ist meines Erachtens also selber schuld, und sollte es schaffen sich selbst "aus dem Schlamassel zu ziehen".

3.) Zur Amoklaufgefahr. Politiker sehen in Killerspielen einen wesentlichen Aspekt zur Amoklaufbereitschaft. Man kann dies natürlich so sehen, da meist die Amokläufer in Verbindung mit solchen Spieln gebracht wurden. Aber meines Erachtens ist ein Killerspiel a.) nur ein Tropfen in ein Fass, welcher nicht mal zum Überlaufen führt und b.) ein Werkzeug aus dem Jeder das macht, was er möchte. Der eine Entwickelt eine Leidenschaft zu Waffen, der andere am Teamspiel.
Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es im Verhältnis wenig Amokläufer gab. Und wenn es welche gab, dann waren sie meist psychisch gestört, hatten soziale Probleme oder sonstige Probleme, welche eher dazu führten, dass der Amoklauf zustande kam. Man kann daher nicht die Schuld auf ein Spiel schieben.

Als letztes muss ich natürlich noch sagen, dass meine Sicht der Dinge anders ist als von manch anderen. Ein Angöheriger eines Amoklaufopfers mag dies alles anders sehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Hrhr, iwie witzlos.
Total viel davon ist absoluter Bullshit, um nicht zu sagen alles..


----------



## Hairman (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Bericht doch sehr subjektiv in eine bestimmte Richtung entwickelt wurde, und trotzdem objektiv an den Bericht rangeht, wird man merken dass diese Frau sowohl die Faszination als auch die Suchtgefahr hinter dem Spiel ziemlich gut beschreibt. 

Wenn man dann auch noch genauer hinschaut, schreibt die Frau weder von Killerspielen noch von Verboten. Sondern davon, dass WoW-Spieler eben nicht ihre Frustration in Amokläufen bewältigen, sondern eher so wie die Spieler vor den einarmigen Banditen in Selbstmitleid versinken.

Natürlich sind viele Dinge genau darauf ausgelegt, die Gewaltdarstellung und das Suchtpotential in den Vordergrund zu rücken. Aber wenn man das ausblendet, bleibt eine genaue Analyse, warum so viele Spieler in der ganzen Welt dieses Spiel lieben und (erstmal) immer weiter spielen werden.


Natürlich kann man polemisch aufspringen und schreien "wäääh Pfeiffer das kann nicht gut sein! OMG eine Forschung über WoW, zerreißt es in der Luft!", aber das zeigt doch nur, dass 75% der Community nichts anderes tun, als was uns auch unsere Politiker vorleben. Ich wette, die Hälfte die hier gepostet hat, hat das pdf nicht einmal gelesen.


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Wenn man dann auch noch genauer hinschaut, schreibt die Frau weder von Killerspielen noch von Verboten. Sondern davon, dass WoW-Spieler eben nicht ihre Frustration in Amokläufen bewältigen, sondern eher so wie die Spieler vor den einarmigen Banditen in Selbstmitleid versinken.
> 
> Natürlich sind viele Dinge genau darauf ausgelegt, die Gewaltdarstellung und das Suchtpotential in den Vordergrund zu rücken. Aber wenn man das ausblendet, bleibt eine genaue Analyse, warum so viele Spieler in der ganzen Welt dieses Spiel lieben und (erstmal) immer weiter spielen werden.



Völliger Quark. Nicht mal 5% der WoWler sind so, aber natürlich polemisierst Du hier (genau wie Frau Pfeiffer) das nur RL-Versager WoW spielen weil sie da leichter an Belohnungen kommen. Man man man.. das ganz normale Leute ein ganz normales Hobby pflegen ist natürlich zum Meinungsmachen nicht geeignet, und doch ist es die Wahrheit.


----------



## Buerzel (8. Juni 2009)

Ich habs ja schonmal in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, am Alkohol und am Rauchen sterben auch viele Menschen. Da regt sich der Staat aber nicht auf, denn er verdient an jeder einzelnen Zigarette. Und die Frau Pfeiffer vergleicht in ihrem Text WoW mit einem Casino, weil es nun mal viele Spielsüchtige gibt und die Bank gewinnt fast immer... und da wird ja auch nichts getan weil der Staat dran verdient ... das is alles so ne heuchlerei würde der Staat mehr an WoW verdienen würde er gar nich zu lassen das jmd versucht das Spiel so schlecht zu machen...


----------



## Kovacs (8. Juni 2009)

die zusammenhänge, die in dem pdf aufgebaut werden, muten doch sehr konstruiert an. wir haben es hier auch offensichtlich mit überzeugungstäter zu tun, die sich, ähnlich wie busch, auf einer art kreuzzug gegen die achse des bösen sehen.
der text versucht aus einzelnen aus dem zusammenhang gerissene satzfetzen und ausschnitten aus dem spielgeschehen thesen zu entwickeln, die doch sehr kindlich anmuten. besonders nett fand ich die mindmap zur faszination wow, wirklich niedlich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sehr wissenschaftlich .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. es ist schade, dass die personen, die solche texte verfassen weder an diskussion noch an korrekter und repräsentativer wissenschlicher arbeit interessiert sind. insbesondere das versagen der erziehungsberechtigten bei zweifelsohne vorkommenden exzessivem wow-konsum der von der guten frau scheinbar bevorzugten spielergruppe der unter 16 jährigen wäre höchst interessant. wow ist da ja noch ein sonderfall, sonst wird ja generell nicht davor gescheut, bei spielen für erwachsene (die auch als solche gekennzeichnet sind) von jugendschutz zu faseln.  

also ihr kleinen besorgten mütter und väter: egal was ihr auch versucht, es wird euch niemand die verantwortung abnehmen, das treiben eurer kleinsten zu kontrollieren und zu überwachen. wenn ihr nicht in derr lage seid, den zugang zu medien zu limitieren und euch mit den interessen eurer kinder auseinanderzusetzen, kann und wird es nicht aufgabe des gesetzgebers sein, gesetze zu erlassen, die eure kinder vor durch euch eltern gedultete zügellose nutzung der medien zu schützen. wie auch in der guten allen zeit, ist es alleine eure aufgabe, den zugang zu solchen medien zu steuern. da hilft es auch nicht, sich an der fsk von wow hochzuziehen.


----------



## Kherlak (8. Juni 2009)

Moin, ich habe mir das pdf durchgelesen und einige Beiträge in diesem Thread überflogen.

Wie schon meine Vorredner teilweise erwähnt haben, hat die Frau Pfeiffer im Prinzip recht mit den Suchtmechanismen des Spiels. Man liest natürlich Ihre Einstellung deutlich heraus, sie will das möglich schlimmste über das Spiel schreiben. Wenn wir alle das ganze mal mit etwas Abstand betrachten hat sie aber im Prinzip recht. Es muss ja einen Grund geben warum wir alle so viel Zeit in dieses Spiel stecken, wobei wahrscheinlich die wenigsten in dem beschriebenen Worst-Case-Szenario stecken (völlige Abkapselung im RL und so weiter)

Die Gewalt in so manchen Wotlk Quests hat mich aber auch "erschrocken". Ich bin wirklich kein zartbeseiteter und habe nach einem kurzen Stutzen die "getötete-scharlachroter-Kreuzzügler-von-Ratten-zerfressen-lassen", "mit-heißem-eisen-foltern" und anderen Qs wie jede andere "heilmittel-für-arme-tiere-verteilen" Quest einfach erledigt. Wie wahrscheinlich vielen hier gehts nicht ums töten sondern um die EP und Items die es gibt.

Für Außenstehende mag diese Gewaltdarstellung erschreckend sein und vielleicht ist es auch nicht wirklich was für 12-jährige aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind gibts das in allen Medienbereichen genauso --> kein gültiger Kritikpunkt an WoW.

Ein Vorposter hat WoW noch mit Anno verglichen. Über den Zeitraum einiger Tage oder Wochen mag das Stimmen, aber irgendwann hat jeder mal alle Kampagnen durchgespielt und seine 10000 Aristokraten auf seiner Insel samt prunkvollen Schloss gehabt und dann ist das Spiel *zuende*. Es gibt nichts mehr was man erreichen kann. Bei WoW gibts halt immer noch etwas zu erreichen und sonst levelt man halt noch einen Char hoch.

Ich spiele WoW sehr gerne und hasse auch reißerische Kritik und hirnlosen Aktionismus von unseren Politikern aber im Grunde ist die Analyse der Frau Pfeiffer leider ziemlich zutreffend.

Hoffe jemand liest meinen Post überhaupt bei diesem schnelllebigen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Kherlak


----------



## PTY (8. Juni 2009)

Wer hat sich eigentlich das PDF mal komplett durchgelesen? Denn wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese, scheinen das nicht viele gewesen zu sein. Zuerst muss ich sagen, das der Text sehr gut recherchiert und und auch für Laien sehr gut formuliert ist. Es wurden keinerlei Falschaussagen über das Spiel getätigt und die *mögliche* Suchtwirkung aufgrund der Beschaffenheit des Spielprinzips verdeutlicht. Ganz ehrlich: das war der beste Studientext über WoW, den ich je gelesen habe. Und auch wenn viele das hier nicht wahr haben wollen, es steckt verdammt viel Wahrheit darin. Und das WoW süchtig machen kann, sollte eigentlich außer Frage stehen.

Nichtsdestotrotz meine ich, daß sich erst die spielende Person zu einer Sucht hinreißen läßt. Das Spiel selbst kann nichts dafür, auch wenn es sehr viele suchtbegünstigende Elemente enthält. Aber erst der Spieler entscheidet, wie sehr er sich auf diese Suchtmittel einläßt. Jeder Genuß kann zu einer Sucht ausarten. Das kann ein Spiel sein, Alkohol, Drogen, ja sogar alltägliches wie Essen oder Sex.

Menschen, die Ihre Umwelt wegen WoW vernachlässigen, würden das auch für jedes andere Suchtmittel tun, sobald eine Abhängigkeit besteht. Viel interessanter wäre hier eine Aufschlüsselung, warum sich immer mehr Menschen einer Sucht unterwerfen. Ich denke, hier spielt die eigene Zufriedenheit eine große Rolle. Menschen, die mit sich selbst und ihrem Leben unzufrieden sind, verfallen eher in eine Sucht, als Menschen, die zufrieden mit sich sind. Das hier dann auch überwiegend Jugendliche betroffen sind, verwundert daher nicht. Und das die allgemeine Stimmung in der Welt nicht gerade positiv ist, verstärkt das Phänomen auch auf andere Altersgruppen.

All dies jetzt einem Spiel in die Schuhe zu schieben, ist übertrieben. Das will Frau Pfeiffer aber auch gar nicht erreichen und wird so auch in keiner Zeile des Textes beschrieben. Es wird eher warnend darauf hingewiesen, das WoW viele Suchtelemente kombiniert und dadurch hier ein höheres Suchtpotential besteht, als bei anderen Dingen. Und damit hat Frau Pfeiffer meiner Meinung nach absolut recht.


----------



## Kagomaru (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich denke zu dem Text kann man geteilter Meinung sein, manche Punkte habe ich da bei mir selber erlebt, andere nicht. 
Zum Beispiel finde ich persönlich auch, dass man im Hinblick auf die Altersfreigabe ruhig Folter u.ä. hätte aus dem Spiel lassen können. Klar, es wird keine ausführliche Folterszene gezeigt, trotzdem ist es nicht nötig.

Wie dem auch sei, der wichtigste Teil des Textes ist der allerletzte Absatz: Es ist in der Tat so, dass Menschen in einer Krise sehr leicht spielsüchtig werden. Ist auch verständlich, wenn man im echten Leben auf der Arbeit und zuhause nur hört was für ein Versager man sei usw. Manche Personen flüchten sich daraufhin in den Alkoholismus, andere spielen Computer und sehen, dass man sie dort bewundert -> Schon besteht die Suchtgefahr. Habe ich selber bei einem Bekannten erlebt, zum Glück hat ihm seine Familie helfen können und er hat sich mittlerweile im Griff.

Um Amokläufe und Sucht oder andere solche Probleme zu verhindern, ist das allerwichtigste, den Betroffenen Ansprechpartner zu geben und sie so davon abzuhalten, sich auf nur einen Teil ihres Lebens zu fixieren und darin zu versinken - egal welcher das ist, sowas endet oft schlimm.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juni 2009)

Hackt doch nicht so auf dem armen Herr Pfeiffer rum! Der wurde als kleines Kind in Disney World bestimmt mal von einem in 'nem Super Mario* Kostüm verprügelt und ist jetzt traumatisiert mit Hass auf Videospiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dackar (8. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh... Wiso werden jetzt x-themen eröffnet die nur auf, gegen politik und ähnlichen aufhetzen abzielt?





Weil die Politiker doch selbiges mit Computer("Killer")spielen machen, oder nicht?


----------



## Hairman (8. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Völliger Quark. Nicht mal 5% der WoWler sind so, aber natürlich polemisierst Du hier (genau wie Frau Pfeiffer) das nur RL-Versager WoW spielen weil sie da leichter an Belohnungen kommen. Man man man.. das ganz normale Leute ein ganz normales Hobby pflegen ist natürlich zum Meinungsmachen nicht geeignet, und doch ist es die Wahrheit.



Du hast mich falsch verstanden und bist auf 180 nur weil jemand das Wort Suchtpotential in den Mund genommen hat? oO
Ich habe nirgendwo auf RL-Versager hin gezielt, dann wär ich ja selber einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sagte nur, dass die Faszination dieses Spiels sehr gut analysiert worden ist. Dass nicht jeder Spieler (bzw nur eine sehr geringe Minderheit) Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hat, versteht sich von selber.


----------



## Lydell (8. Juni 2009)

Hab mich schon länger über diesen Pfeiffer im Internet erkundigt und mal gelesen was der Junge so fürn Mist verzapft.

Aber naja lasst den armen Pfeiffer doch, ist nur einer von der Sorte Mensch die bei der Stasi waren, keinem trauen, mittlerweile sich irgendwie aufsehen verschaffen müssen und vielleicht mal arbeiten wenn sie sich nicht gerade nen Kinderporno reinziehen... da sie sich selbst nicht für voll nehmen.

Nur traurig das so ein Schwachsinn von den Steuergeldern finanziert wird.


Außerdem was will der Pfeiffer dagegen machen?!
Wow verbieten ?...Deutschland weit?
Sowas wurde schon von vielen Politikern gefordert doch da wir in der EU sind und nicht jeder Herrscher tun und lassen kann was er will wird sowas nicht durchgesetzt werden, alleine schon aus dem Grund Wow-Verbot, dieser wird an die EU weitergeleitet und da Frankreich (wo Blizzard ihren Sitz hat) sich dagegen wehren wird.
Wenn man bedenkt, Das dort Deutsche GM`s....Deutsche Server lahm gelegt werden, verliert Blizzard nicht nur Kunden sondern viele Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Bjizzel (8. Juni 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> Der staat könnte dann auch eine Steuer auf die 13 Euro monatlich erheben



Mein lieber Eruator,

diese Steuer WIRD bereits erhoben! nennt sich irgendwie "online Spiele Steuer" oder sonen Kack, und gibt es bereits seit Jaaaaaahren! Damals haben online games nämlich locker 2-5 € weniger gekostet pro Monat, und da "Vatter Staat" sich dachte das es nicht angehen kann das sowohl die Kohle vom Verkauf, als auch die monatlichen Gebühren nicht hier in Deutschland landen, haben die sich flockig ma eben ne Steuer ausgedacht und flugs erhoben! Darüber kotze ich mich schon seit UO Zeiten aus, weil ich es eine Frecheit finde!



Eruator schrieb:


> aus deren Verdienst dann mehrere Suchtberatungsstellen eingerichtet werden könnten.
> Außerdem könnte Blizzard dazu gebracht werden, auf der WoW homepage auf das suchtrisiko von WoW aufmerksam machen zu müssen



Dem stimme ich allerdings voll und ganz zu. Statt irgend einen Scheiss mit dem Geld zu veranstalten könnte es zur Hilfe Betroffener eingesetzt werden. Ja, allerdings sollten ALLE online games (insbesondere so ein klumpatsch wie 2nd life und Konsorten) so eine Warnung (evtl. so wie auf dem Alk oder Kippen etc.) auf der Packung usw stehen haben! Ka, so in etwa "Der übermäßige Konsum von online Games kann zu starkem Realitätsverlust führen" oder sowas ^^.


----------



## vickie (8. Juni 2009)

"Wir mussten etwa vierzig
Menschen niederknüppeln, um die dreißig Schädel, und damit die angekündigte
Belohnung, einen zaubermächtigen Schädelring, zu erhalten."

Das kann schonmal garnicht stimmen da bei dieser Quest jeder Mop einen dropped.....
Sprich mehr als 30 kann er zwar getötet haben hätte sie aber zum erfüllen der Quest nicht töten müssen.
30 Mops sind zum Abschluss dieser Quest nur nötig.....

Da sieht man schon das es teilweise sehr weit hergeholt ist....


"Weiter ging es dann mit
Monstrositäten, die ich in mitten einer Horde verseuchter Dorfbewohner zu sehr
blutigen Explosion bringen und so einen gutenTeil der Population ausradieren
konnte"

Das sind verseuchte Bewohner die ansich schon tot sind.....


“… die Bürger versuchen zu
flüchten und stellen sich tot"

Die stellen sich nicht tot sondern sind schon von Pfeilen der Geißel getroffen worden........
Heißt, liegen verwundet auf dem Boden und man erlöst sie nur von ihrem Leiden was sehr nett ist.
Denn niemand soll sich ja quälen....


Mein Fazit, die alte labert echt zuviel Mist.....
Und die schildert das so als wenn alles super "BÖSE" ist.
Ich kann über diese Frau nur meinen Kopf Schütteln.


----------



## TruemmerHorst (8. Juni 2009)

also ich find den text gar nicht mal schlecht... und ich finde es gut dass sich forscher mit dem thema beschäftigen....  und die reaktion die dieser text hier hervorruft spricht eigentlich nur dafür dass die gute dame irgendwo auch recht hat.... was wow mit menschen macht ist so gut wie unerforscht... und man sieht einige auswüchse sehr schön in diesem thread...


----------



## Ildraco (8. Juni 2009)

Hab grade einen Artikel auf Spiegel gelesen der meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zu dem Thema passt und den Kern der Sache trifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pfeiffer ist wohl auch in die Kategorie Immigranten einzuordnen. D.h. Keine Ahnung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spiegel Artikel


----------



## Eruator (8. Juni 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Mein lieber Eruator,
> 
> diese Steuer WIRD bereits erhoben! nennt sich irgendwie "online Spiele Steuer" oder sonen Kack, und gibt es bereits seit Jaaaaaahren! Damals haben online games nämlich locker 2-5 &#8364; weniger gekostet pro Monat, und da "Vatter Staat" sich dachte das es nicht angehen kann das sowohl die Kohle vom Verkauf, als auch die monatlichen Gebühren nicht hier in Deutschland landen, haben die sich flockig ma eben ne Steuer ausgedacht und flugs erhoben! Darüber kotze ich mich schon seit UO Zeiten aus, weil ich es eine Frecheit finde!



okay Tut mir leid dann war ich an diesem Punkt wohl nicht ausreichen informiert^^...

Trotzdem haben wir GAmer noch Glück, da die Steuer ja nicht so hoch sein kann...

Die Steuer die Casinos zahlen müssen beträgt meines Wissens nach ca. 99%

Grüße Eruator


----------



## Gnefiz (8. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich fand diesen Text gerade als WoW-Spieler sehr interessant. Er versucht die ganze Thematik durchaus von einem wissenschaftlichen Standpunkt aus zu betrachten, gerade was die Entwicklung der Sucht angeht. Da wird nicht einfach wild drauf los polemisiert, wie man es von anderen Quellen her kennt - zwar wird das Spiel fast durchgehend negativ dargestellt, aber mit der Absicht auf einige ernstzunehmende Aspekte hinzuweisen, wo Bedenken durchaus berechtigt sein könnten. Wo es für nötig gehalten wurde, wurde hingegen auch mal von einer Wertung abgesehen. An der ein oder anderen Stelle wird sogar ein beinahe verständnisvoller Ton angeschlagen. Die Dame hat sich schon ein viel umfassenderes Bild von WoW gemacht als die durchschnittlichen Möchtegern-Experten, finde ich. Dass manche Details nicht 100% korrekt sind, finde ich an dieser Stelle nicht gravierend, an den Aussagen ändert das nicht viel.
Natürlich ist die breite Masse der Spieler dazu in der Lage Spiel und Realität auseinander zu halten, wird im echten Leben nicht gewalttätig gegenüber den Mitmenschen werden, oder sich aus Einsamkeit und Verzweiflung für Selbstmord entscheiden, alles nur wegen WoW. Der Text beschränkt sich in dem Fall ja auch auf Einzelschicksale, es wird nicht wirklich verallgemeinert, dass alle Spieler so wären. Dass man sich auf ominöse Statistiken stützt ist natürlich keine gute Argumentationsschule, dennoch kann man nicht einfach abblocken, und alles als Schwachsinn abtun, der von einer Außenstehenden, einer "Nicht-WoW-Spielerin" kommt. Gerade weil der Text von einem Außenstehenden kommt, sollte man sich das genau auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, wie andere das Ganze sehen, denn man selbst sieht immer nur eine Seite der Realität, nämlich die eigene. Und manchmal ist die eigene Sicht beschränkter als man denkt.

Der Text hat mich schon zum Nachdenken gebracht. Ich habe beispielsweise nie wirklich darüber nachgedacht, wie leicht es eigentlich beim Spielen von der Hand geht mal schnell ein paar Menschen zu töten, sie nach Beute zu durchsuchen, sie zu foltern oder ihre Leichen zu verstümmeln (Naja, in dem speziellen Fall Vrykul-Leichen, aber das gibt sich nicht viel). Gerade weil es eben nur ein Spiel ist, wie man oft zur Verteidigung sagt. Auch ich bin in der Hinsicht nicht zimperlich, aber ich kann durchaus verstehen, wie das für manche Außenstehende wohl rüberkommt. Es wird selbstverständlich keiner in Realität ebenso handeln, es sei denn er ist wirklich psychisch nicht einwandfrei, aber ich find es eigentlich recht erschreckend, wie leicht man abstumpft, wenn einem etwas spielerisch nahegebracht wird.
Ein anderer Gedanke der mir gerade beim Schreiben kam: Es sind schon oft genug Menschen, die durchaus nicht die dümmsten sind, nach und nach in Sekten gerutscht oder in zweifelhafte politische Milieus, ohne dass sie es mitbekommen haben. Man kann froh sein, dass WoW bei weitem nicht so gefährlich ist wie sowas. (Das ist natürlich eine pauschale Aussage, es sind schon durchaus kranke Sachen geschehen im Zusammenhang mit WoW. Einzelfälle nur, die auch die Entwickler nicht verantworten können, aber dennoch.) Es kann einem schon Angst machen, mit welch vergleichweise geringen Aufwand man eigentlich Menschen manipulieren und zu einem bestimmten Verhalten bringen kann. Was anderes ist das ja nicht: natürlich wollen die Entwickler von Online Games ihre Kunden so lange wie möglich an sich binden - gelingt ihnen ja auch äußerst gut. (Da könnte man fast zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sich unsere werten Politiker ziemlich dumm anstellen, dass sie bei jeder Wahl schwitzen müssen, ob ihnen ihre "Kunden" nicht abhauen ;D Kann man natürlich nicht ohne weiteres vergleichen *s*) 13 EUR im Monat bringen einen weißgott natürlich nicht um, da rauchen manche Menschen schon für deutlich mehr Geld Kippen im Monat trotz ihrer finanziellen Unsicherheit.

Tja, da habe ich zwar wieder lange geschrieben, und werd mir wahrscheinlich auch ein paar Flames einhandeln, aber was soll's =)


----------



## Dilan (8. Juni 2009)

TruemmerHorst schrieb:


> also ich find den text gar nicht mal schlecht... und ich finde es gut dass sich forscher mit dem thema beschäftigen....  und die reaktion die dieser text hier hervorruft spricht eigentlich nur dafür dass die gute dame irgendwo auch recht hat.... was wow mit menschen macht ist so gut wie unerforscht... und man sieht einige auswüchse sehr schön in diesem thread...




Du schon wieder ? Den mumpitz verzapfst jetzt auch alle 3 Seiten oder ? Hättest Du die Posts alle gelesen wüsstest Du was es hervorruft, die Diskussion ist überwiegend auf Gutem Niveau. 

Zumindest bis ich Dir jetzt sagen musste das mir solche Absolut unverdächtigen 6 Posts 8 Tage Acc Typen wie Du mit ihrem scheinheiligen: uhuhuh sie hat recht... * gesülze an Nerven. Ausser dem... Forscher ? Wo bitte sind das forscher ? Anno 1940 gabs auch ne E.V ... nannte sich Ahnenerbe... Waren auch Forscher ne oO

Zieh ma deine Rocker Verkleidung aus... Mr Burns und komm vom Pult Runter...


----------



## Mithriwan (8. Juni 2009)

Dilan schrieb:


> Du schon wieder ? Den mumpitz verzapfst jetzt auch alle 3 Seiten oder ? Hättest Du die Posts alle gelesen wüsstest Du was es hervorruft, die Diskussion ist überwiegend auf Gutem Niveau.
> 
> Zumindest bis ich Dir jetzt sagen musste das mir solche Absolut unverdächtigen 6 Posts 8 Tage Acc Typen wie Du mit ihrem scheinheiligen: uhuhuh sie hat recht... * gesülze an Nerven. Ausser dem... Forscher ? Wo bitte sind das forscher ? Anno 1940 gabs auch ne E.V ... nannte sich Ahnenerbe... Waren auch Forscher ne oO
> 
> Zieh ma deine Rocker Verkleidung aus... Mr Burns und komm vom Pult Runter...



Sehr geil, genau das dachte ich auch bei dieser Buchstabenrotze.
Danke für nen guten Lacher! ;D


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich fass den Thread hier mal zusammen:

1. Nimmt keiner diese Frau ernst
2. Glaubt niemand daran das WoW verboten wird oder höhergestuft auf 16-18
3. Sind wir uns nun alle sicher das WoW zwar süchtig macht aber der beschriebene gewaltfaktor übertrieben ist.
4. Hat diese Frau in ihrem Bericht nur die ganzen Negativen Ansätze des Spieles beschrieben und manche Sachen sehr übertrieben. Ausgelassen wurde zum Beispiel die Accountspielzeit beschränkung, eine sehr tolle sache wie ich finde. Allerdings muss ich sagen sollte Blizzard diese Funktion größer auf der Verpackung des Spieles drucken damit mehr eltern davon erfahren und davon gebrauch machen (es soll ja Kinder geben die verscheigen sowas gerne mal das es das gibt^^) 
Ich persönlich /vote for close, weil hier nicht mehr viel sinnvolles zu sagen ist und wir nur noch HassFlames und Spams erwarten können von den Kiddies die sich hier zum Glück großteils rausgehalten haben.


----------



## Elrigh (9. Juni 2009)

Widock schrieb:


> Der Staat.




Und wer bezahlt den? Die Bürger mit ihren Steuern. Also finanzieren wir indirekt den Scheiß.

Das ist der Grund, warum ich die Orangene Totenkopfflaggenpartei unterstütze.


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Juni 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> "Wir mussten etwa vierzig
> Menschen niederknüppeln, um die dreißig Schädel, und damit die angekündigte
> Belohnung, einen zaubermächtigen Schädelring, zu erhalten."
> 
> ...




Volltreffer. Das ist alles nur Panikmache von diesen Leuten. Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber das ist volle Absicht. Die will das Spiel als eine Suchterregende Droge und als extrem gewaltätiges Blutbad simulationsobjekt darstellen. Es wird nur Negatives beschrieben , dazu wird auch keinerlei Erklärung geboten und alle positiven Aspekte des Spiels sind untern Teppich gekehrt. Was mir zum beispiel sofort aufgefallen ist ist das vergessen der Elternspielzeitkontrolle. Wieviele Kinder jetzt wohl nie die Welt von Azeroth erkunden können nur weil die olle das nich erwähnt hat und die Eltern nix davon wissen. Und dann dieses äußert detailgenaue beschreiben des Tötens innerhalb des Spieles, die gute Frau hat wohl vergessen das es sich bei den "Opfern" nur um Daten handelt de keinerlei Gefühle haben sondern nur den Programmbefehl "umfallen-und-liegen-bleiben" befolgen wenn wir den Programmbefehl "Pfeil-abschießen-und-mob-eliminieren" durch einen Mausklick aktivieren. Außerdem wurden die Quests durchweg falsch dargestellt durch übertreibungen bei den Killzahlen und durch die übertriebene Schilderung von Brutalität die in diesem Maße garnicht vorhanden ist sondern von einem paranoidenkrankem Gehirn reininterpretiert wurde. Jeder nichtwowler der diesen Artikel liest muss der Meinung sein wir spielen hier eine Art Holocaust in HDqualität nach und seien durchweg Geistesgestörte Massenmörder die kleine Kinder köpfen würden wenn man ihnen den ein Schwert in die Hand gibt. Dagegen gibt es nur eins, selber einen rein sachlichen, informativen Artikel schreiben und diesen überall im Web verbreiten, und nach möglichkeit auch in diversen Zeitungen erscheinen lassen (sofern dazu die möglichkeit besteht). Ansonsten werden in naher Zukunft Gamer mit Kinderschändern gleichgesetzt und so behandelt (hört sich übertrieben an, aber durch diese übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung halten außenstehende uns ja für vollkommen Geisteskrank wenn wir doch "sowas" schlimmes am PC machen und auch noch spass dran haben). Ich sage zum Schluss noch, danke Frau Pfeiffer, danke für dieses neue machwerk richtung Hexenverbrennung, oder sollte ich besser sagen: Gamerverbrennung. Durch ihre "Arbeit" nehmen sie millionen Gamern den Spass am spiel, ruinieren ganze existenzen, und vernichten nebenbei tausende Arbeitsplätze. Vielen Dank, du ****** *** ***** **** ******** ****** *******!

MfG
Topfkopf


----------



## marsv (9. Juni 2009)

piraten ftw!


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> So ab und an liest man ja von Herrn Dr. Christian Pfeiffer und seinen Thesen, das unter anderem auch World of Warcraft verantwortlich ist für diesen und jenen Amoklauf, oder das Böse in der Welt oder das WoW halt einfach ...............................




Wieso müsst ihr immer und immer wieder solche Freds aufmachen ? Alles nichts neues ... ich kann solche Dinge bald nichtmehr lesen !


----------



## Uranius (9. Juni 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> piraten ftw!



Do what you want cause a pirate is free.............. YOU ARE A PIRATE! :-)

Wem das nix sagt: You are a pirate.


----------



## Dufurius (9. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es immer wieder geil wie ihr euch über solche Sachen aufregen könnt. Ich finde es auch nicht so prall dass die gute Frau WoW so in Dreck zieht aber mein Gott was solls? Was bewirkt sie den schon damit? Nichts! Sie bewirkt damit genauso wenig wie ihr hier mit eurer Diskussion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Last sie doch schreiben wenn es ihr so gefällt. Wahrscheinlich hat sie sowieso den ganzen Tag nichts besseres zu tun also ladet sie mal so nebenbei den ganzen geistigen Dünnschiss der sich so im Laufe der Zeit so in ihrem Kopf angesammelt hat in einem "Forschungsartikel" ab.


----------



## Rorgak (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht und die 7 Seiten Text gelesen und verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt?!

Die beinhaltenden Aussagen spiegeln durchaus ein realistisches Bild von WoW, natürlich nicht durch die Rosabrille. Natürlich treffen die darin gemachten Aussagen nicht auf ALLE Spieler zu aber ein gewisser Prozentsatz wird schon betroffen sein. In meiner Gilde würde ich durchaus von 10% ausgehen die dort beschrieben Verhaltensmuster aufweisen und WoW exzessiv ausleben.


----------



## Blackronja (2. Dezember 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh... Wiso werden jetzt x-themen eröffnet die nur auf, gegen politik und ähnlichen aufhetzen abzielt?




Christian ist mein Bruder 

Ich sage über WoW Spieler nicht, dass sie Idioten sind. 

Neulich habe ich einen Vortrag gehalten, da wurde mir gesagt, einige Schüler - 11. Klasse  - 
hätten hinterher gesagt, sie würden das Spiel mal ausprobieren. 
Das heißt, ich war ZU positiv.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Dezember 2009)

Blackronja schrieb:


> Christian ist mein Bruder
> 
> Ich sage über WoW Spieler nicht, dass sie Idioten sind.
> 
> ...



geh weg.. /reported.. der thread ist 6 monate alt


----------



## Paiter (2. Dezember 2009)

Auch hier gilt. glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht sebst gefälscht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Dezember 2009)

ohne account im stealtmodus, bezahlende SPieler belauschen, aha


----------



## Glomslín (2. Dezember 2009)

leute mal im erst langsam wissen wir doch alle das der gute herr pfeifer in WoW die schuld für alles sieht, sein es nun amokläufe oder verwahrloste kinder, schuld ist nun mal wow 
OK das game hat einen sehr hoch suchtfaktor, aber man sollte auch mal daran denken das wir alle in unserer zeit machen können was wir wollen, ob wir nun am pc hocken oder uns im Park eine schachtel kippen nach der anderen rein pfeifen und dann mit 30 an beatmungs gerät müssen ist doch echt egal 
ja ok es gibt echte junkies die nur duschen gehen wenn mittwoch die sever down sind und sich windeln um nicht aufs klo zu gehen
(ja sowas gib es leider auch) aber himmel ab 18 kann man machen was man will *WENN *mann mit den ergebnissen zufrieden ist allso regt euch nicht auf 
sollche berichte kommen alle halbe jahre ins netz

und was das ehepaar pfeifer angeht lasst sie doch wenn ihr euch auf regt fühlen sie sich odch nur bestätigtund werden weiter machen wie bisher

in diesen sinne wünsche ich allen usern noch eine besinnliche adventszeit

Glomslín


----------



## Headhunter94 (2. Dezember 2009)

ich kotz gleich alles zugunsten dieser Frau umgemünzt und nicht richtig durchdacht --> Ignorieren oder seine Meinung per E-Mail schreiben welche dann auch Ignoriert wird -.-


----------



## Boccanegra (2. Dezember 2009)

dread42 schrieb:


> ... Sie hat es zwar selbst nicht miterlebt, da sie keinen Account hat (meiner Meinung nach ein MUSS wenn man schon ein Spiel analysieren will)...


Ohne die Studie gelesen zu haben oder auch nur daran interessiert zu sein, nur eine kurze Anmerkung zu dem Zitierten: wenn sie als Wissenschaftlerin an die Studie herangeht, dann muss sie Distanz wahren. Wer würde denn, wenn es etwa um Drogensüchtige geht, von einem Arzt erwarten, er müsse selber erst Drogensüchtig werden, das sei ein "MUSS", wenn man schon die Drogensucht analysieren will? Nun will ich nicht WOW mit Drogensucht (oder überhaupt einer Sucht) vergleichen. Aber Distanz zu dem, was man wissenschaftlich untersucht, ist in den Wissenschaften durchaus üblich, und in den meisten Fällen sogar die Grundvoraussetzung für jede ernstliche wissenschaftliche Auseinandersetzung damit.


----------



## wow-michi (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja gut trozdem sollte man näheren Kontakt zum spiel haben und dies nciht über eindritten( hier: Spieler) denn das ich an einem tag friede freude Eierkuchen angel, kochen oder Berufe skille und am nächsten Tag der Geßel/ in Raids oder sonst wo den Mobs in den Arsch trete ist logischer weiße ein unterschied. Und die Bosse auf "liebevolle" Art zu legen geht ja wohl kaum ich kann ja mal probieren mit /witz sie zum totlachen zu bringen...
Im prinzip kann man diesen Bericht inerhalb von 10min logischem Denken übern haufen werfen, wie schon einer gesagt hat wer 18 ist kann machen was er will bzw ich selbst bin auch noch 16 vonmir aus können sie das Game ja von USK 12 auf 16 hochstufen würde vll sogar positives hinsichtlich der immer aktuellen diskussionen über "kiddie´s" bewirken also Cataklysmen (hoffe richtig geschrieben) pro USK16. Wobei man heut zu Tage schon 12 jährige rauchen sieht...

mfg me, michi


----------



## Didjumoi (2. Dezember 2009)

ich denke dass jeder unterschreiben kann, dass das spiel bei weitem nicht harmlos ist. Die Inhalte sind bedingt jugendfrei und wenn man sich mit den Quests die man erledigt mal etwas mehr beschäftigt und auch nachdenkt was man da eigentlich gerade macht, ist es an ein paar stellen sogar ziemlich grausam.

Das Suchtpotenzial ist ohnehin nicht zu unterschätzen und ich würde meinen Kindern bis sie 16 sind auch nie klaren Willens gestatten WoW zu zocken. Allerdings wären bis zum 8ten Lebensjahr auch keinerlei Filme oder mediale Unterhaltung drin die auch nur ansatzweise mit Gewalt zu tun hat. Und dazu zählen auch Bugs Bunny und diverse Disney Meistwerwerke.

... ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass die Argumentation immerhin intensiv recherchiert scheint und gewissen punkten kann ich nur zustimmen. Aber von gebrochenen Menschen lass ich mir nix von Frühlingswiesen erzählen, und mehr ist das nicht. Wer zerstörerische Gedanken hegt, ob gegen sich selbst oder andere, sollte dringend an seiner geistigen Konsistenz arbeiten.

Es sollte die Krankheit und nicht seine Symptome bekämpft werden (immerwieder ein tolles Zitat).

Aber einens noch zum Schluss ... wie kann man bitte in WoW im "Stealthmodus" recherchieren und Unterhaltungen belauschen? ... Hat die WoW gehacked?

Ich fordere Offenlegung der Methoden, ansonsten gibts klage wegen vermeintlicher Belästigung und Eingriffs in die Privatsphäre.


----------



## Quintusrex (2. Dezember 2009)

Seitdem ich das hier gelesen haben:Polizei empört sich über Gewaltstudie, nehme ich die Fam. Pfeiffer und ihr merkwürdiges Kriminologische Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen eh nicht mehr ernst. Ägerlich an der Sache ist doch nur, dass die Herrschaften dafür auch noch meine Steuergelder verschwenden.


----------



## LordKlobb (2. Dezember 2009)

warum wird Fernsehen und Bier nicht verboten?

wer kennt sie nicht die typischen "Asi´s" ala verschwitzes unterhemd auf versiffter Couch,morgens um 10 uhr schon 3 Pullen Bier wech und dann ca 15 stunden rtl bis sie in ihrem siff einpennen....


Killerspiele sind ein Witz, jedes Pro Evolution Soccer Match (vor allem Online) erregt in mir mehr Agressionen,als jedes Wolfenstein,Cs,CoD etc... wenn der verdammte Offensivmittelfeldspieler zum x-ten mal nen kack fehlpass spielt und so seinen Beitrag zum Chancentot abgibt *grml* ^^

WOW kann süchtig machen, ich geb zu das ich oft auch shcon mehr dran gesessen hab als ich wollte bla bla bla , fakt is aber :


Ob ich nun 6 stunden im Keller sitz un an meiner Märklin Eisenbahn rumbastel, jeden Abend die Zeit in der Kneipe totschlag oder zeit am Pc verbring...is doch total LATTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pfeiffer ist n Penner (entschuldigung)
aber wer *gnull nau ahnung* hat und sich den Doktor wohl gekauft hat, aber im leben noch nie ein Computerspiel selbst gespielt hat ,brauch nich son Wind zu machen.


Denke das Grundsätzliche Problem bei dieser Diskussion liegt am Generationen Denken.


Zur heutigen generation der ~12-25 jährigen ( ich sprech einfach ma die breite Masse an) gehören Videospiele zur Kultur, genauso wie komischer Kleidungstil,oft komische musik usw.

Die generation die im Bundestag vertreten ist ( meist ja 45-50 +++ ) kennt keine Videospiele, die VIDEOSPIELKULTUR wird als solche nicht toleriert : " kinderkram , SPIELE hört man immer.

Ja es sind Spiele , jedoch liefert ein USK 18 spiel wie zB Call of Duty dem Erwachsenen Spieler Unterhaltung.MAn kann es eigentlich am Besten mit Filmen vergleichen.
Denn gespielt wird im normfall in einem Gewissen szenario, eine Bestimmte Rolle mit Ziel, zwischensequenzen,storyline....usw 
Der unterschied zum Film, man agiert selbst in dieser Fiktion, was das "erlebnis" natürlich Spannender und interessanter macht als ein Film.
Viele von uns sind mit Videospielen groß geworden haben sich dran gewöhnt, aber das kriegen die in Berlin nich auf die Reihe. von daher Schwamm drüber.

Verbieten können sie eh nix.An dem Tag wo Video spiele so zerschnitten oder weggesperrt werden, rufe ich Lauthals zum Boykott aller Gewaltfilme,Schützenvereinen,Jägern,Messern,Waffen aller Art (die käuflich erhältlich sind) und dergleichen auf.

Macht keinen Sinn? Die ganze Diskussion macht keinen Sinn.
Ausserdem hat die USK immerhin hirn, sonst würden manche spiele nimmer auf dem Markt erscheinen, wenn sie AMOKgedanken fördern würden.

Bei dem AMokläufern selbst handelte es sich IMMER um ausgestoßene,verzweifelte,misverstanden und kapputte Seelen die keinen Ausweg mehr wussten und bei denen sich irgend wann krankhaft im Hirn breitgemacht hat : ich nehm euch alle mit:/

und es ist so egal was die Eltern sagen. Wenn mein Kind Video`s dreht mit WAffe in der Hand und damit droht sie zu benutzen und das noch online stellt haben Eltern,Lehrer und das Soziale umfeld Schlichtweg versagt.

Kein spiel kann sowas einrichten.
Gewalt schon.und die kam bei diesen Typen aus dem Umfeld, ob psyschich oder physisch....


so far...solange das vertuscht wird von der Regierung und Video spiele als Sündenbock herhalten müssen ,solange werden Idioten wie Herr Pfeiffer bezahlt.Auf unsre kosten....


----------



## Twinser (2. Dezember 2009)

> Ich weiß, wovon ich rede: Seit drei Jahren bin ich dabei, diesem Spiel auf die Schliche
> zu kommen: Ohne Account und ohne selber zu spielen, im Stealth-Modus
> gewissermaßen, in dem virtuelle Angreifer sich unsichtbar ihren Opfern nähern,
> besichtige ich regelmäßig die Zauberwelten von Azeroth, dem riesigen WoW-Land. Ich
> ...



Stalker oder was?


----------



## BudSpencer93 (2. Dezember 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach macht sich diese Frau mehr als lächerlich. Ein solch dummes, mit Lügen und Halbwahrheiten gespicktes Machwerk hab ich selten gelesen..(ausser vielleicht von ihrem bekloppten Mann-.-).
Aber sie is ja im " stealth-modus" also können wir ihr nix anhaben xD


----------



## pollo07 (2. Dezember 2009)

Habs mir auch so grob durchgelesen
Leute, ganz offensichtlich, hat die nich mehr alle Tassen im Sch....
Ok es stimmen zwar einpaar Sachen was da steht, aber  halloooooooooo wer stellt schon ne Psychotheorie für ein spiel auf?^^
Der is echt langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (2. Dezember 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> demnächst macht es uns süchtig auf einem Stuhl zu sitzen und das wird ab 16 sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




fänd ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu dem bericht..ich hab die erste seite durchgelesen und offentsichtlich hat der/die einfach die  Möglichkeit gehabt vom staat geld zu bekommen und hat sich einfach irgendwas rausgesucht womit sie/er sich unbeliebt machen kann auf kosten des staats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn mir bitte wer "unsichtbarkeit enddecken" buffen könnte wär cih sehr dankbar, damit ich diese/diesen aus ihrem/ihren Stealthmodus raushohlen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja, schaut euch auf derer Seite mal das Bild von dem Pfeiffer an, da weiß man eh gleich was es geschlagen hat...


----------



## ambrador (2. Dezember 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Seitdem ich das hier gelesen haben:Polizei empört sich über Gewaltstudie, nehme ich die Fam. Pfeiffer und ihr merkwürdiges Kriminologische Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen eh nicht mehr ernst. Ägerlich an der Sache ist doch nur, dass die Herrschaften dafür auch noch meine Steuergelder verschwenden.



Ich finde es zwar nach wie vor beachtenswert, dass Frau Pfeiffer (die SCHWESTER vom Prof. Dr.) sich augenscheinlich tatsächlich mit dem Thema WoW aus Beobachterperspektive auskennt, aber der hier im Quote angesprochene Fall zeigt, wie seltsam im KFN geforscht wird.

Da werden Polizisten zB gefragt, ob sie "als Kinder mit Vater und Mutter geschmust haben, von den Eltern gelobt und getröstet oder aber &#8222;mit einem Gegenstand geschlagen&#8220; wurden." So wurde vielleicht in den 70er und 80er Jahren gefragt ... und damit dann der ganze Forschungszweig in Veruf gebracht. 

Ganz ähnlich scheint Frau Pfeiffer auch bei der WoW-Forschung vorzugehen: Umbestreitbar gibt es (zu viele) WoW-Spieler, die sich in Azeroth verlieren (sogar in meiner Gilde). Und natürlich brauchen diese Menschen Hilfe - gar keine Frage. NUR: Wer die sehr spezielle Forschungsfrage "Welche Faktoren führen zu einer Computerspielesucht?" ganz allgemein mit "Alles in WoW!" beantworten möchte, der antwortet auf die Frage: "Was erzeugt Gewalt gegen Polizisten" eben auch mit "Die POLIZEI!". 

Lustigerweise ist dieser Ansatz sogar nicht ganz unplausibel: Gäbe es keine Polizisten, gäbe es keine Gewalt gegen die Polizei! Gäbe es kein WoW, gäbe es auch keine WoW-Süchtigen! 

Man könnte das weiterspinnen: "Gäbe es keine Juden, dann gäbe es keinen Antisemitismus!"

Ich denke, man sieht die Schwäche der pfeifferschen Forschungslogik.

Wie gesagt: Schade eigentlich, dass eine offensichtlich lernbereite Forscherin wie Frau Pfeiffer, sich so wenig von ihrem Forschungsobjekt selbst überraschen und lehren lässt, sondern es nur benutzt, um ihre Vorurteile zu bestätigen.


----------



## wow-michi (2. Dezember 2009)

vushiTanksPDK schrieb:


> fänd ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich muss dein traum zerstören is boss like also so wie moroes in kara oder wie er doch gleich hieß die wirste nie finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Dezember 2009)

Nicht WoW ist die Droge, sondern die Jugendlichen/Kinder psychisch nicht stabil.
Mal überspitzt dargestellt: Der WoW-Spieler Klaus ist ein mächtiger Krieger Azeroths, Held der eisigen Weiten, der Hero seiner Gilde. Im RL ist er ein Kacknerd und das Mobbingopfer seiner Schule, und hat jeden Tag Streit mit seinen Eltern. Welcher Klaus würdet ihr gerne sein? Das Mobbingopfer? Ich bezweifle das mal stark.

Spiele töten keine Menschen. Waffen töten keine Menschen. Menschen töten Menschen. Und warum? Weil etwas nicht mit ihnen Ordnung ist! (Nicht abwertend gemeint!) Die Leute möchten auf etwas aufmerksam machen, verdammt! Und wenns nur "Mir gehts scheiße helft mir" ist!

Aber der Politik und solchen "seriösen" "Vereinen" ist es einfacher zu sagen Spiele sind schuld, anstatt zu sagen wir gehen nicht genug auf Probleme von Jugendlichen ein.

Mal so als Beispiel: Ich wurde gut erzogen, habe sehr guten Kontakt zu meinen Eltern, Freunde die hinter mir stehen. CS:S habe ich mit 11 Jahren von meinem Dad geschenkt bekommen, und spiele seit 4 oder 5 Jahren WoW. Falls man also auf diese Studien hören sollte, müsste ich jetzt schon ca. 3-4 mal Amokgelaufen sein, und mindestens 50 Leute auf dem Gewissen haben.

Das ganze ist pure Ausrede. Einfach nur pure Ausrede. Ich bin nicht so einer der sagt Politik ist scheiße, ich bin sogar durchaus interessiert und zufrieden mit unserer Politik. Aber alles hat 2 Seiten, auf der anderen nämlich ist Politik ein dreckiges Geschäft, wo Publicity anscheinend mehr zählt als Menschenleben.


----------



## Pfefi (2. Dezember 2009)

Das erinnert mich an etwas was mir neuerdrings passiert ist^^

Wir mussten in der Schule Referate halten und da nahm ich als Thema "WoW" und versuchte meine Mitschüler und meine Proffesorien davon zu überzeugen dass WoW nicht zu Gewaltakten oder ähnliches führt, meistens halt ka^^
Nun, da meine Profesorien eine starke Verfechterin der "Videospiele sind böse!"-Meinung ist führte es iwie dazu dass sie meinte ich bin schon so süchtig dass ich meine "meine Sucht" verteidigen zu müssen. Solche Leute ärgern einfach einen tierisch weil sie meinen dass nur ihre Meinung richtig ist und sie müssen auch gar nicht darüber diskutieren denn: "SIE HAT ES IN VIELEN FERNSEH-NACHRICHTEN GEHÖRT!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

-ohne Worte-

So genervt wie  ich war sagte ich nur noch "Verfluche den Spieler, nicht das Spiel" und versuchte ihr zu verdeutlichen dass Leute die Briefmarken sammeln nach dem Motto das sie verfolgt genau so plemm plemm sind wie WoW-Spieler weil sie sich stundenlang Briefmarken anschaun... was irgendwie wirklich merkwürdig scheint^^ 
Naja, was ich nicht wusste: Sie sammelt Briefmarken... selfpwnd^^

Nun weiß auch net genau was sie damit bezwecken will @ TE. Vermutlich hat sie das ADS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße!
Pfefi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2009)

Was mich interessiert ist:
Hat irgendwer hier die Studie gelesen?
Denn die Welt ist sehr treffend beschrieben...und die psychologischen Vorgänge sind m.M.n. korrekt analysiert.
Der Schluss, den sie aus ihren Beobachtungen zieht ist fragwürdig, aber wo sie Recht hat, hat sie Recht.


----------



## ambrador (2. Dezember 2009)

Na dann lesen wir doch ihre "Studie" ... die sieben Seiten sollten in 5 Minuten zu schaffen sein und wundern uns an manchen Stellen dann mal.

"Ich sitze als &#8222;teilnehmende Beobachterin&#8220; neben (bezahlten) Spielern, verfolge die Wege 
ihrer Avatare, höre zu, wie sie sich mit ihren Gildenkollegen und -Kolleginnen 
unterhalten,  und analysiere mitgeschnittene Videoclips. Vier verschiedene Spieler 
waren es bisher, die &#8222;Chars&#8220;  mehrerer Völker und Klassen auf allen Leveln des Spiels 
dirigierten, und die sich in allen Spielformen bewegten, die World of Warcraft zu bieten 
hat." (S. 1)

Was lernen wir: Frau Pfeiffer benennt ihre Methode. Die "teilnehmende Beobachtung". Das ist eine durchaus anerkannte Form zur Beschaffung zumeist qualitativer Daten (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teilnehmende_Beobachtung). Ihre Stichprobe beträgt N=4 WoW-SpielerInnen. Zur Auswahl ihrer (bezahlten - hier könnte man schonmal nachhaken, aber ok, Offenheit soll hier positiv angerechnet werden) Probanden sagt sie leider nichts, auch nicht wie sie gerade auf diese 4 gekommen ist. Das ist methodisch unsauber. 

Ihre Beobachtungen videographiert sie. Das ist das heute übliche Verfahren, wenn auch nicht ganz problemfrei, da man sicher davon ausgehen kann, dass das Gefilmt-Werden einen Einfluss auf das Teilnehmendenverhalten hat. Die normale Reaktion: "die Probanden vergaßen sehr schnell, dass mitgefilmt wurde" bedarf dann doch etwas Unterfütterung oder irgendwelcher theoretischer oder empirischer Belege.

"Zusätzlich lese ich  auf Internetseiten die Berichte von Menschen, die sich selber für 
World-of-Warcraft-süchtig halten, bzw. beschreiben, wie sie die Abhängigkeit 
überwunden haben. Zehntausende von solchen Berichten habe ich kopiert, inwischen 
fast viertausend Seiten Text, die ich inhaltsanalytisch auswerte. " (S. 1)

Das zweite Standbein ihrer Forschung ist die sog. "Inhaltsanalyse". Das freilich kann so ziemlich alles heißen: Grounded Theory, objektive Hermeneutik, Dokumentarische Methode, oder auch beliebiger Firlefanzhumbug.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inhaltsanalyse

 Aufmerken sollte man, wenn sie schreibt "zehntausende von solchen Berichten" habe sie kopiert und auf "fast viertausend Seiten Text" sei sie dabei "inwischen" (sic!) gekommen. Das klingt doch arg seltsam: eine "inhaltsanalytische" Auswertung von 10000den von Fällen. Also vermutlich so 50000 oder 60000! Würde vermutlich 20 Forscherleben in Anspruch nehmen. Auch bleibt fraglich, wie sie 10000de Kopien auf 4000 Seiten Text zusammenfasst. Ich glaube, hier geht es ein wenig mit Frau Pfeiffer durch. Auch gibt es zu DIESER Forschungsstrategie keinen einzigen Beleg in ihrem Text. Dazu würde man üblicherweise sein Kodierungsverfahren benennen und dann exemplarische Beispiele vorführen. 

Was sich da aber offenbart, ist ihr Ansatz: Sie stellt die Beobachtung von 4 WoW-SpielerInnen (die vermutlich alle NICHT süchtig sind), einer hochselektiven Beobachtung von 10000den "Süchtigen" gegenüber. 

Schließlich kommt sie auch zu einem wenig erstaunlichem Ergebnis (wenn man bedenkt, dass sie 50-60 Tausend Süchtige untersucht hat): 

"Die Ergebnisse dieser Recherchen sind eindeutig: World of Warcraft ist ein 
&#8222;Süchtigmacher schlechthin&#8220;, wie es ein Mitarbeiter des Kriminologischen 
Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen schon 2005 formulierte." (S. 1).

Mit anderen Worten: sie wusste schon 2005 (also VOR ihrer Untersuchung), was am Ende rauskommen sollte. Wenn man bedenkt, dass WoW erst 2005 erschienen ist: Ein wirklich erstaunliches, fast prophetisches Zitat. Ok, oder erfunden.

Unklar bleibt auch, warum sie unmittelbar anschließend nun die USK-Keule herausholt:
"Und es [gemeint ist: WoW] enthält Formen von 
Gewalt, die für ein Spiel &#8220;ab 12&#8220; nach den Regeln der USK nicht zulässig sind." (S. 1)

Zusammenfassung Seite 1:
- Multimethod-Ansatz: Teilnehmende Beobachtung, videographiert mit (N=4), dazu "Inhaltsanalyse" von 10000den von Berichten von WoW-Süchtigen.
- das Untersuchungsergebnis lag schon 2005 im KFN vor
- außerdem ist die USK-Einstufung von WoW "ab 12" ungerechtfertigt.

Soviel zu Seite 1 ... wer macht weiter für Seite 2?


----------



## aportec (2. Dezember 2009)

Schöner post, ambrador. Seite 1 reicht, braucht sich niemand um Seite 2 kümmern, die oben genannten Sachen reichen schon aus, um zu zeigen wie Herr Pfeifer und seine ...hmm ja ich nenne es mal Helfershelfer...arbeiten, nämlich unprofessionell und nicht kompetent. Wann immer man etwas von diesem Herren und von mir aus auch von seiner Schwester oder Frau oder whatever liest, kann man sich getrost auf 'ne Menge Blödsinn einstellen.


----------



## MIsfitz (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte Ambrador noch ein Zitat aus Wikipedia über Christian Pfeiffer hinzufügen:

quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Pfeiffer

Medienkonsum und Gewalttätigkeit [Bearbeiten]
In einem neuen Gutachten des Kriminologischen Forschungsinstitutes Niedersachsen wurde der Zusammenhang zwischen Medienkonsum und Gewalttätigkeit bei 5- bis 15-jährigen Kindern untersucht. Eine Hypothese, die in dem Gutachten bestätigt wurde, ist unter anderem: „Hartz-IV-Empfänger besitzen die meisten Fernsehgeräte im Haushalt“.
In Interviews äußerte sich Pfeiffer mehrfach gegen unkontrollierten Medienkonsum von Kindern und bemängelte die unzureichende Versorgung der Kinder mit Ganztagsschul- und Kindergartenplätzen. Dies steht nach Ansicht von Kritikern im Gegensatz zu seinen Aussagen zum Thema „Erziehung in der DDR“, mit denen er die frühe Trennung von Kind und Eltern kritisierte.
*Pfeiffer gilt neben dem Neurologen Manfred Spitzer als einer der schärfsten Kritiker von digitalen Unterhaltungsmedien.* Im Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion um „Killerspiele“ sagte Pfeiffer, dass insbesondere Jungen viele Stunden mit diesen Spielen vor dem Computer verbrächten. Eine Korrelation zwischen Videospielen und einer *damit zusammenhängenden Gewaltbereitschaft der User konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden,* allerdings konstatierte Pfeiffer einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen zu zeitaufwändigem Videospiel-Konsum und nachlassenden Leistungen in der Schule: „Je brutaler die Spiele sind und je häufiger man sie spielt, desto schlechter sind die Noten.“ Weiterhin merkte er an: „Je mehr man Ego-Shooter spielt, desto höher ist die eigene Gewaltbereitschaft.“ Pfeiffer trat zu diesem Thema auch häufig in den Medien auf. Er wurde jedoch des Öfteren wegen seiner Art und Weise der Argumentation kritisiert, die viele als polemisch und verkürzt empfinden. Pfeiffers Aussagen und Schlussfolgerungen sind umstritten, nicht zuletzt, da die den Studien zugrundeliegenden Quellen in vielen Fällen nicht veröffentlicht wurden.
Pfeiffer ist einer der Unterzeichner des umstrittenen Kölner Aufrufs gegen Computergewalt".[3] In diesem heißt es unter anderem:
„Killerspiele entstammen den professionellen Trainingsprogrammen der US-Armee, mit denen Schusstechnik, Zielgenauigkeit und direktes Reagieren auf auftauchende Gegner trainiert werden. Die Soldaten werden desensibilisiert und fürs Töten konditioniert, die Tötungshemmung wird abgebaut. Genauso werden durch Killerspiele Kindern und Jugendlichen Spezialkenntnisse über Waffen und militärische Taktik vermittelt […]“.[4]
Um Jugendgewalt entgegenzuwirken, vertrat Pfeiffer die Position, die offene Kinder- und Jugendarbeit in Jugendhäusern aufzulösen und die Beschäftigten in Ganztagsschulen zu verschieben. Daraufhin entstand 2006 ein Konflikt mit den Fachkräften der Jugendhilfe. [5]

Die rot markierten Stellen sollen Pfeiffers Unglaubwürdigkeit unterstreichen.

Ambrador hat den Rest bereits ausführlich wiedergegeben.

MfG MIsfitz


----------



## Crystania (2. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich müssten man ihr jetzt alle mal unsere Meinung per E-Mail schicken... oder einfach nur den Link hier zu dem buffed-Thread.
Ich find das ist so ein riesen Bullshit den die gute Frau da von sich lässt, ich mein die ist doch auch schon süchtig! Süchtig danach sich wichtig zu machen in dem sie Verhaltensspielweisen studiert... sollte man mal drauf klar kommen. Allein der Satz "Ich weiß wovon ich rede..." ist schon total.. überflüssig einfach nur. Weiss sie nämlich nicht, weil sie schon mit negativer, objektiver Einstellung an die Sache ran ging und nicht wie jemand der mit Freude grad sein Paket vom Internetversandhaus oder grad die Saturntüte aufmacht mit dem World of Warcraft Battle Chest da drin. 


> Ich sitze als „teilnehmende Beobachterin“ neben (bezahlten) Spielern, verfolge die Wege
> ihrer Avatare, höre zu, wie sie sich mit ihren Gildenkollegen und -Kolleginnen
> unterhalten, und analysiere mitgeschnittene Videoclips.



Sorry aber es werden Spieler bezahlt das sie die alte da neben sich sitzen haben?! Und die nimmt auch noch die Gespräche mit den Gildenmembern auf? Und wertet die dann aus?.. Könnte mich schon wieder aufregen ^^


----------



## Chillers (2. Dezember 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten man ihr jetzt alle mal unsere Meinung per E-Mail schicken... oder einfach nur den Link hier zu dem buffed-Thread.
> Ich find das ist so ein riesen Bullshit den die gute Frau da von sich lässt, ich mein die ist doch auch schon süchtig! Süchtig danach sich wichtig zu machen in dem sie Verhaltensspielweisen studiert... sollte man mal drauf klar kommen. Allein der Satz "Ich weiß wovon ich rede..." ist schon total.. überflüssig einfach nur. Weiss sie nämlich nicht, weil sie schon mit negativer, objektiver Einstellung an die Sache ran ging und nicht wie jemand der mit Freude grad sein Paket vom Internetversandhaus oder grad die Saturntüte aufmacht mit dem World of Warcraft Battle Chest da drin.
> 
> 
> Sorry aber es werden Spieler bezahlt das sie die alte da neben sich sitzen haben?! Und die nimmt auch noch die Gespräche mit den Gildenmembern auf? Und wertet die dann aus?.. Könnte mich schon wieder aufregen ^^


Das ist ein Quotenweib, die es sich bequem macht wie die Jeanne-Claude bei Christo.
*Alloallo?* Bin Frau von und wollte auch mal was sagen. Darf das, weil ich heute busy war.
Mann zufrieden und ich an der Front jetzt - er ZU erschöpft!

Immer die gleiche Leier.

Aber es funxt. 

Seit Jahrhunderten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraehe13 (3. Dezember 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt etwas im Ton vergreife, aber solche kack Vereine werden meist von kack Politikern bezahlt, son scheiß wurde nur hervor gerufen um von den wirklichen Faktoren eines Amoklaufs abzulenken! Nicht das Spiel ist daran schuld, ganz im gegenteil, durch solche Spiele halten sich die Agressionen solcher Leute noch ein bisschen im Zaun.
> 
> Die einzigen Gründe eines Amoklaufs sind die LEHRERSCHAFT!! Kinder werden in Schulen gemobbt, viele Lehrer gucken weg. Oder manchmal werden Schüler durch lehrer so arg gemobbt, dass sie auf grund psychischer Schwierigkeiten am nächsten tag nicht mehr die Schule besuchen können!! Tim K., der berühmte Amokläufer in Winnenden hängte einen Zettel an den Haupteingang der Schule, an diesem stand "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg..." und nach dem Amoklauf zitierte ein weiterer Schüler diesen brief und fügte noch etwas hinzu: "Viele Schüler werden gemobbt, jedoch gucken lehrer nur weg... ergeht mir genauso" und das ist doch klarer fakt, das nicht die Spiele daran schuld sind, sondern die Ausenwelt!! Oder habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt, wieso Amokläufer in 99,999% an schulen amok laufen?!
> 
> ...



Was Erwartest du von den Lehrern? Sie dürfen GARNICHTS mehr machen um die Schüler zur Ordnung zu holen. Weder Nachsitzen lassen noch Strafaufgaben machen lassen. Selbst wenn sie die Stimme erheben kann ihnen schon eine Klage oder Abmahnung blühen.

Mich wundert es nicht das sich die Lehrer da nicht mehr kümmern. Stressiger Job, Durchschnittliche Bezahlung für das was man Leistet, dauernd ist man schuld wenn mit den Kindern was nicht Stimmt anstatt das man die Eltern zur Rechenschaft zieht, werden von den Schülern selbst oft gemobbt und Psychisch fertig gemacht und wenn sie Pech haben sogar von ihren "Schützlingen" verprügelt. 

Gebt den Lehrern wieder die Möglichkeit Autorität durchzusetzen den Momentan dürfen sie einfach nichts machen ohne ihren Job zu Riskieren...


----------



## Chillers (3. Dezember 2009)

Kraehe13 schrieb:


> Was Erwartest du von den Lehrern? Sie dürfen GARNICHTS mehr machen um die Schüler zur Ordnung zu holen. Weder Nachsitzen lassen noch Strafaufgaben machen lassen. Selbst wenn sie die Stimme erheben kann ihnen schon eine Klage oder Abmahnung blühen.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## failrage (3. Dezember 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> er mehrere Links dieses pdf gefunden.
> 
> http://www.kfn.de/versions/kfn/assets/wowspionin.pdf
> 
> ...



Ich würde gerne mal wissen wieviele Leute hier den Text tatsächlich gelesen haben. Ich finde ihn nämlich absolut nachvollziehbar und nicht abwegig. Und ich spiele seit August 2005 WoW. Ich liebe Computerspiele. Aber ich erkenne auch die Realität - WoW besitzt offensichtlich Suchtmechanismen und -potential.l In wie weit jeder Spieler in ein Suchtverhalten abrutscht ist individuell unterschiedlich. Gewiss gibt es Raider, die ihr Berufs- und Privatleben auf die Kette kriegen. Genauso wird es aber auch die Spieler geben, die sich zum totalen Stubenhocker entwickeln. 

Deshalb würde ich jetzt nicht diese Frau flamen, nur weil Sie Pfeiffer heißt. Dass ihr Mann ein A****och ist, steht übrigens außer Frage


----------



## Nexilein (3. Dezember 2009)

failrage schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wissen wieviele Leute hier den Text tatsächlich gelesen haben. Ich finde ihn nämlich absolut nachvollziehbar und nicht abwegig. Und ich spiele seit August 2005 WoW. Ich liebe Computerspiele. Aber ich erkenne auch die Realität - WoW besitzt offensichtlich Suchtmechanismen und -potential.l



Das sehe ich so ähnlich wie du, allerdings halte ich andere Diskussionen für wichtiger. Ich persönlich hatte Eltern die mich sicher nicht in die Spielesucht abrutschen hätten lassen, und WoW dient wahrlich nicht zu mehr als einem Indikator für soziale Verwarlosung.

Abgesehen davon ist der Artikel stellenweise absolut unsachlich, wie z.B. bei den Spielerzitaten zum Thema Folter. Es werden "entsetzte" Spieler zitiert, um die Gewaltinhalte emotional herauszustellen: eines erfährt man aber nicht: Es gibt einige wenige Quests die von einigen Spielern eindeutig als Überschreitung von gewissen Grenzen angesehen werden. Über diese Quests wird aber innerhalb der Spielerschaft rege diskutiert. Es findet eben kein blinder Konsum dieser Inhalte statt, sondern es wird eindeutig demonstriert, dass Computerspieler prinzipiel in der Lage sind sich kritisch mit Derartigem auseinander zu setzen. In entsprechenden Threads wird in der Regel darüber dikutiert ob Folter in einem Spiel stattfinden darf oder nicht, darüberhinaus werden solche Praktiken im RL aber teilweise sogar wesentlich deutlicher und von einem viel größeren Teil der Nutzer abgelehnt, als man es im Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt erwarten kann.

Um es noch einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Man schiebt die Verantwortung einem Spiel zu, und versäumt es dabei vollkommen den Ursachen für unterschiedlich ausgeprägte Medienkompetenz auf den Grund zu gehen. Leider BILDet man so eben auch Meinungen...


----------



## Chillers (3. Dezember 2009)

failrage schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich jetzt nicht diese Frau flamen, nur weil Sie Pfeiffer heißt. Dass ihr Mann ein A****och ist, steht übrigens außer Frage


Und sie ist der Engel,der von nix was weiss. <schon klar<
Das sind für mich *On top-maunteneer*.

Ich mag´solche Leute nicht, aber werden ja geduldet. 
Jedes A********** hat ein 2. als Notausgang.

Nennt man auch Paarhysterie. 
GEFÄHRLICH sind sie alle, die Qualle(n).

Schau´dir Münte an- k, schweife ab.
Was ich sagen wollte - unterschätzt die Pfeiffer nicht.

Will bestimmt iwo groß herauskommen.
Und auch mal was sagen, unabhängig von Mann und Laberbarsülzel.

Macht dann Sülzelrhababer, also alles neu. 

Politik eben.

Wenn ich was nicht verstanden haben sollte, cleart ´me auf.

Bin lernfähig

Chillers


----------



## Waldmond (3. Dezember 2009)

Widock schrieb:


> Der Staat.
> 
> Oder Blizzard, weil sie eigl. eine positive Studie wollten, wie Menschenverbindend und sozial förderlich World of Warcraft ist.



Wenn ein Privatunternehmen eine Studie bezahlt kommt kommischerweise immer ein positives Ergebniss für das Privatunternehmen heraus...


----------



## Sylvvia (3. Dezember 2009)

@Ikarus275

Spieler hören und lesen solche Berichte natürlich nie gern, aber die Frau hat völlig recht mit dem was sie schreibt.


----------



## Toddi1971 (3. Dezember 2009)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt...es gibt auch andere Wege der Realität zu entkommen und die werden erstaunlicherweise in der Presse etc. nicht so breit getreten.



Wer spielt, konsumiert weniger (z.B. Alkohol, Luxusgüter) und schaut weniger Fernsehen. Für das Establishment natürlich unerwünscht.


----------



## Lenelli (3. Dezember 2009)

also was die da so zum thema sucht sagt, is doch bekannt o.O und gelogen is es sicher auch nich. keine ahnung ob das nur bei wow so extrem is oder auch bei anderen spielen, bin nich so die gamerin^^, aber am ende is es doch so: leben is, was du draus machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Dezember 2009)

Es muss doch irgendein Symbol geben was man dafür Verantwortlich machen kann, was in unsere Gesellschaft alles Verkehrt läuft.
Nun ises eben WoW weils 11 Millionen User hat(wovon 20% Bots und 40% Asiaten sind =) ), shit happens WoW is der Übeltäter. 

Genau wie damals Judas, aber glaubt ihr die Geschichte mit Judas auch der Jesus verriet? 
Es muss immer ein Gut und Böse geben. Das braucht die Menschheit. 

Wir müssen immer auf was rumhacken, früher warens Ostdeutsche...dann warens die Amerikaner...iwann dann Schwule...Zigeuner etc... und nu sinds die Gamer =) 

Und warum? Weil man einen Sündenbock braucht. 

Ich sags wie Jan Hegenberg, GAMER SIND GEIL, sind geil wir wir immer Gas geben, Gamer sind geil sind geil weil wir haben Spaß am Leben, Gamer sind geil und das meine Lieben(Politiker) lassn wir uns nicht nehmen!


----------



## Rolandos (3. Dezember 2009)

Dicun schrieb:


> Wie jeder lesen kann, geht es nicht um Amok-Gefahr (die mMn durch kein Spiel erzeugt wird), sondern
> um das reine Sucht-Potential. Und ich kann als Spieler (1 1/2 Jahre dabei) alles unterstreichen. Natürlich führt sie Extrem-Beispiele an.



Genau so ist es. Aber leider haben die Fanboy hier ihren Tunnelblick eingeschaltet.



Dicun schrieb:


> Aber was das Sucht-Potential angeht - und vorallem die Auflistung der süchtig machenden Faktoren - finde ich das Exposé wirklich gut. Treffend, kurz und knapp zusammengefasst,
> was an WoW "fesselt". Vorallem was den Glücksspiel-Faktor angeht bin ich etwas baff. Das habe ich zwar schon öfter so empfunden, aber kann dem Kind erst jetzt einen Namen geben.



Genau das ist es, es ist wirklich gut geschrieben und wahr. 
Was dabei allerdings stört ist, das nur WoW genannt wird. Bei allen Spielen z.B. MMO's , HdRO, War, Everquest, oder Singelplayer wie z.B. Gothic, Witcher, Two Worlds, Risen, ist das der Fall. 
Gemein bei den MMO's is,t das sich das ewig in die Länge zieht und auch noch durch  andere Mitspieler -> Raidleiter, Gilden gefordert wird. Stichpunkt "DPS" " Du machst nicht genug DPS, besorg dir bessere Ausrüstung" wenn der Spieler weiterhin mit seinen "Freunden" spielen will, muss er das tun. 
Deshalb finde ich die Marken für Tx.x eine gute Lösung, dann ist man nicht darauf angewiesen, Glück beim Drop und auch noch Würfelglück zu haben. Was dann weniger Suchtgefährdent ist.




Dicun schrieb:


> Alles in allem kann ich nur raten, sich als Spieler die genannten Punkte genau anzuschauen und sich dahingehend selbst mal ehrlich abzuklopfen.



Ja, das sollten viele der Leute hier wirklich mal machen.



Dicun schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen Account gekündigt ..........



Das ist nun nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn man sich ein wenig beherrscht. Wenn die Gilde ruft, morgen ist Raid, muss man auch mal nein sagen können und dürfen. Wenn man nicht darf, -> falsche Gilde.
Auch wieder ein Vorteil, der so verdammtem Marken. Die Marken kann man sammeln wenn man Lust und Zeit hat.
Und man kann Raiden wenn man Lust und Zeit hat, es ist nicht mehr zwingend notwendig mit einer Stammgruppe loszuziehen.  
Es wird wohl eher der Fall sein, das Blizzard mit dem System der Marken, nicht dem Gelegenheitsspieler die Teile in den A..... schiebt, sondern eher die Suchtgefahr mindern will, da man nicht mehr nur auf Glück angewiesen ist.  Da kann man genau ausrechnen wann man genug Marken hat, und sie sich gemütlich *erspielen*. 




Dicun schrieb:


> in der WoW einen Chopper erarbeiten kann (in einem Spiel arbeiten, so beknackt wie´s ist, hab´ich´s empfunden) dann schadet es nicht, daß im RL auch
> zu versuchen. Okay, ein amerikanisches Muscle Car wär mir lieber, oder ein Nissan Skyline GTR 2008, wo ich grad schon beim träumen bin ^^



JA dieses Vokabular mit, sterben, leisten, arbeiten, stolz, mit irgend welchen Virtuellen sachen die weder sterben, leben, arbeiten noch etwas leisten können, der Vergleich mit dem RL, ist wirklich zum zum zum........

Spieler die meinen ihr Char stirbt in einem Spiel wie WoW, sind äußerst sucht gefärdet.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir jetzt alles einmal durchgelesen, die Punkte welche dazu führen das man das Spiel spielen möchte stimmen.
Aber das mit der Gewalt naja, es ist ein Spiel das muss man immer noch von der realität unterscheiden.
Ich hab damals auch einen Todesritter angefangen, und genau bei dieser Q die der eine beschreibt aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1. fand ichs auch ziemlich markaber
2. bin ich ein Rollenspieler und das is iwie nich vereinbar da ich kein A... spielen möchte^^

Alles in allem wenn man sich unter Kontrolle hat macht das spiel einem nichts.


----------



## Frek01 (3. Dezember 2009)

omg ey,ich selber kritisiere wow oft genug, aber was in dieser pdf datei steht ist mehr als stark übertrieben


----------



## Thrainan (3. Dezember 2009)

Meine güte, dann hat WoW eben Suchtpotenzial. Ist das wichtig? Alkohol und Nikotin haben auch Suchtpotential, sogar erhebliches


----------



## -Baru- (3. Dezember 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Meine güte, dann hat WoW eben Suchtpotenzial. Ist das wichtig? Alkohol und Nikotin haben auch Suchtpotential, sogar erhebliches



Und Sex erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (3. Dezember 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Meine güte, dann hat WoW eben Suchtpotenzial. Ist das wichtig? Alkohol und Nikotin haben auch Suchtpotential, sogar erhebliches



Tja aber wir haben ja gelrnt das Politiker diese Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommen, vllt klappts ja bei WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Das Institut würde ich gerne mal Raiden...


----------



## Exeone (3. Dezember 2009)

Das Spiele nicht für Amokläufe verantwortlich sind wer dazu mal ein Lied hören möchte kann ja mal nach kaas und AMokzahltag suchen besonders die reaktionen der Politiker sind sehr geil.

Aber naja das Spiele süchtig machen sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein insbesondere wow ich habe es sogar schon selber im Bekanntenkreis miterlebt. Ich meine Schaut euch doch mal einzelne Kommentare hier im Forum an bei einigen könnte man meinen das sie den ganzen tag nichts anderes machen wobei ich hier nicht verallgemeinern will. Genauso einige Leute die ich mal in meiner Freundesliste hatte, die sich nur zum pennen ausgeloggt haben. Also ich denke das man bei Spielen auch auf jedenfall von sucht reden kann.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und Sex erst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au man xD 
aber für diese sucht brauchst ne freundin die in deener gegend wohnt (nachbarschaft am besten) ^^
Naja finds schwachsinnig das es leute gibt die sich ohne das spiel zu spielen drüber meckern. 
aber cool wirds dann wenn diese leute dann meckern es is alles zu leicht :>


----------



## Littletall (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe den Artikel der Frau Pfeiffer gelesen und noch nicht den Rest dieses Threads, deshalb gehe ich gerade nur auf ihn ein.

Mit ein paar Punkten hat die Frau durchaus Recht, nämlich mit dem Suchtpotential. Es ist traurige Wahrheit, dass immer wieder Menschen in die Computerspielsucht verfallen. Meiner Meinung nach brauchen die Betroffenen Hilfe, aber dafür müssen sie ja immer erst ihre Sucht einsehen, wie es bei jeder Sucht ist.
Auch ich bin mal in eine dieser Verhaltenssuchten abgerutscht (in meinem Fall waren es Rollenspiel-Geschichten in einem Forum) und hätte dadurch fast meinen Freund verloren. Das hatte mir die Augen geöffnet und ich hab das Ganze inzwischen überwunden, allerdings hab ich seitdem nicht wieder mit solchen Rollenspiel-Geschichten angefangen, ich hab zu große Angst, in mein altes Schema zurückzufallen.

Ich glaube aber eher nicht, dass Blizzard absichtlich ein suchtförderndes Spiel erschafft. In der Firma nennen sie es eher Langzeitmotivation. Die Hersteller von alkoholischen Getränken haben das sicher auch nicht getan, um Alkholiker heranzuzüchten, trotzdem verfallen einige Menschen dem Alkoholkonsum und kommen nicht mehr davon los (um ein Beispiel zu nennen).

Das zweite halte ich für arg überzogen: Die Gewaltverherrlichung im Spiel!

Fangen wir mit dem Flüchten der Gegner an. Ich erinnere mich an die Quest mit den Schädeln, das war eine Hordenquest von Tarrens Mühle. Die Bauern gehören zur Allianz (für diese sind sie auch freundlich) und somit zu den Feinden der Horde, da sie die Allianz unterstützen. Logisch, dass eine solche Unterstützung in einem Krieg ausgemerzt werden sollte. Die betroffene Bäuerin, die getötet werden soll, hat laut einem Fahndungsplakat übrigens ein paar der Hordenwachen entweder verraten oder getötet.
Das Fliehen der Mobs halte ich 1. um das Spiel etwas authentischer zu gestalten und 2. für eine Erschwernis des Spiels, da die weglaufenden Mobs ja gern mal ein paar neue Gegner hinzuziehen. Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass nur bestimmte Mobs grundsätzlich rennen und andere lieber bis zum bitteren Ende.

Zu den Todesritter-Quests: Im ersten Moment wirken sie echt bedenklich. Ich hab mir auch meinen Teil gedacht, als Arthas meinen neuen Todesritter 10 Zivilisten abschlachten ließ.
Ich halte dies aber nicht für Gewaltverherrlichung. Der Todesritter ist eine Kreatur, die unter dem Willen des Lich-Königs gefangen ist und genau das wollte das Spiel mit diesen Quests näherbringen. Sobald man einen Zivilisten tötet, hört man immer wieder das Flüstern des Lichkönigs, der diese grausamen Taten verherrlicht.
Dem Todesritter wird auch immer wieder klargemacht, dass nur die Stärksten überleben werden und immer wieder aufs Neue in Kämpfe mit anderen Todesrittern verstrickt.
Der Höhepunkt der Reihe gipfelt wohl darin, dass der Todesritter einen früheren Bekannten seiner eigenen Rasse töten soll und dies auch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken mit einem Schlag seines Schwertes erledigt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze Setting des Todesritters, vom willenlosen Diener bis zur Befreiung vom Lichkönig hervorragend gelungen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass einen Todesritter im Rollenspiel zu spielen sehr interessant sein kann.

Ein paar der Nordend-Quests hätten wohl wirklich nicht sein müssen, zum Beispiel das Sprengen von Würmern oder Mammuts zur Nahrungsbeschaffung. Da hätte es sicher einen anderen Weg gegeben, aber ich denke, diese Quests wurden eingefügt, damit das Ganze etwas interessanter ist.

So, jetzt hab ich noch ein paar andere Spiele im Sinn, wo ich eher an Gewaltverherrlichung denke als in WoW.

Star Wars - The Force Unleashed: 
Ich steh ja aufs Star Wars Universum, aber in dem Spiel spielt man einen 100%igen Sith, von dessen Existenz auch noch niemand was erfahren darf und er somit nicht von Freund oder Feind unterscheiden kann. Vor allem kriegt man in dem Spiel manchmal einen "Zerquetsch-Bonus" und kann einige brutale Dinge mit der Macht anstellen.
Find ich persönlich etwas gewaltverherrlichend. 

Ich bleibe bei Star Wars - diesmal Knights of the old Republic:
Der Charakter in dem Spiel kann in eine Richtung gedrückt werden, auch hier hat der Spieler die Möglichkeit, einen Sith zu erschaffen, indem er vor allem egoistische Handlungen ausführt und nur auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht ist. Der Charakter kriegt dann auch ein richtig düsteres Aussehen. Ist zwar keine Gewalt, aber gering bedenklich. Solche Entscheidungsfreiheit gibt es meines Wissens auch noch in anderen Spielen.

GTA - Ich muss ehrlich sein, ich stehe nicht auf GTA. Das finde ich Gewaltverherrlichung hoch 10. Auch der Grund, dass im vierten (oder wars der dritte Teil?) der Cousin des Hauptcharakters eine Rolle spielt, fand ich etwas fadenscheinig. Aber es ist immer noch besser, solche Gewalt in einem Spiel auszuleben als in deinem Leben.

Auch ist Gewalt gegen menschliche Gegner in anderen Rollenspielen Gang und Gäbe:
So bekämpfe ich in Final Fantasy X-2 durchaus menschliche Gegner, die nach einer Niederlage auf den Boden fallen und erschöpft niedersinken, anstatt wie die Monster zu zerplatzen wie die anderen Monster.

Die Sims - Ja, auch in diesem Spiel ist es möglich, die Figuren, die man steuert, zu quälen, absichtlich sterben zu lassen oder einfach jede Menge Unruhe zu stiften. Jemand hat mir sogar einen Artikel gezeigt, dass Die Sims Mobbing verherrlichen soll.

Natürlich sind das alles nur Spiele und wir alle sollten durchaus in der Lage sein, Realität und Fantasie zu unterscheiden. Aber eins frage ich mich:

Wieso wird immer nur auf den Online-Spielen rumgehackt, obwohl die oben genannten Spiele ebenso millionenfach über die Ladentheke gegangen sind?

Sorry, der Text ist etwas lang geworden.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieses tolle Forschungsinstitut wird doch langsam langweilig.

Brisantes ans Tageslicht gefördert wird da eigentlich nichts. Herr Pfeiffer im Speziellen bewegt sich in einem fragwürdigen Rahmen:
-es wird polemisiert und verkürzt argumentiert
-zugrunde liegende wisenschaftliche Forschungsdaten werden nicht zugänglich gemacht
-man greift dort auch mal gehörig ins Klo... siehe der "Joseph-Fall"

Zum Thema Killerspiel, Zitat wiki:
_Eine Korrelation zwischen Videospielen und einer damit zusammenhängenden Gewaltbereitschaft der User konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden, allerdings konstatierte Pfeiffer einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen zu zeitaufwändigem Videospiel-Konsum und nachlassenden Leistungen in der Schule._

Das klingt schon eher nach dem Ergebnis wissenschaftlicher Arbeit. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass Herr Pfeiffer Justizminister von Niedersachsen war. JA, er war mal an einer Uni und hat studiert, er hat einen Dr. JA, er hat ein Lehramt an einer Uni, deswegen hat er den Professor. 

ABER ein Herr Pfeiffer ist und bleibt ein Mann der Politik, deswegen war er auch Justizminister und ist jetzt Institutsleiter, und nicht einer der wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiter... Glaubt IRGENDWER dass der Herr Pfeiffer selber diese Forschungen durchführt? Der verwaltet Bilanzen und schaut dass genug Budget für sein Insitut reinkommt. Ein Herr Pfeiffer präsentiert lediglich auf fragwürdige Weise die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse seiner Mitarbeiter.

Und dazu bedient er sich nunmal dem Werkzeug, dass man als Politiker kennen und schätzen lernt: populistische Polemik.

Der Mann versucht doch nur sein Institut in den Medien zu halten, um Gelder zu sichern, und das scheinbar sehr erfolgreich. 

Und jeder der die polemischen Verbalattacken eines Herrn Pfeiffer erwidert oder diskutiert, trägt zu seinem Erfolg bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (3. Dezember 2009)

@littletall
Ich bin mir im Gegenteil ziemlich sicher, das sowohl die Alkohohl/Zigaretten/Spieleindustrie die Menschen *absichtlich süchtig *machen will. Erst in der Kombination mit der Sucht lassen sich erst derartig gewaltige Umsätze realisieren wie sie hier gemacht werden.


----------



## ambrador (3. Dezember 2009)

Littletall schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Punkten hat die Frau durchaus Recht, nämlich mit dem Suchtpotential. Es ist traurige Wahrheit, dass immer wieder Menschen in die Computerspielsucht verfallen. Meiner Meinung nach brauchen die Betroffenen Hilfe, aber dafür müssen sie ja immer erst ihre Sucht einsehen, wie es bei jeder Sucht ist.



Um so wichtiger wäre es wissenschaftlich zu erforschen, was dein "immer wieder" heißt: 50% der WoW Spieler? 1%? Einer unter 100.000? Und dass "Einsicht in Suchtverhalten" den Therapieerfolg bedingen mag ... ich weiß nicht recht ... die allermeisten Menschen, die von "harten" Drogen abhängig sind haben diesbezüglich durchaus "Einsicht", trotzdem ist Hilfe da unglaublich schwierig.



> Auch ich bin mal in eine dieser Verhaltenssuchten abgerutscht (in meinem Fall waren es Rollenspiel-Geschichten in einem Forum) und hätte dadurch fast meinen Freund verloren. Das hatte mir die Augen geöffnet und ich hab das Ganze inzwischen überwunden, allerdings hab ich seitdem nicht wieder mit solchen Rollenspiel-Geschichten angefangen, ich hab zu große Angst, in mein altes Schema zurückzufallen.



Tja, damit würdest du wohl in die "Süchtige"-Kategorie von Frau Pfeiffer fallen. Nämlich: Hab mich schonmal so Verhalten, wie ich mich nicht wieder verhalten möchte. Das aber ist keine Sucht, sondern das nennt man "lernen"! Zur "Sucht" bedarf es dann doch schon mehr: Verwahrlosung, Verlust von sozialen Kontakten, Unfähigkeit einer geregelten Arbeit/Ausbildung nachzugehen, finanzieller Abstieg, usw. usw.



> Das zweite halte ich für arg überzogen: Die Gewaltverherrlichung im Spiel!



Es kommt dabei bzgl. einer USK-Einstufung nicht auf die individuelle Wahrnehmung an, sondern auf objektive Sachlagen: 
Nicht jugendfrei nach §15 JschG sind Trägermedien, die :
-    den Krieg verherrlichen,
-    Menschen, die sterben oder schweren körperlichen oder seelischen Leiden ausgesetzt sind oder waren, in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellen 
-    besonders realistische, grausame und reißerische Darstellungen selbstzweckhafter Gewalt beinhalten, die das Geschehen beherrschen

dabei ist es dann VÖLLIG egal, ob es in eine Lichking-Geschichte eingebettet wird. Und wie man sagen muss: Die Lichking-Questreihe und so manche Questreihen in WotLK sind tatäschlich besonders grausame, reißerische (und im Fall des Lichkings definitiv: selbstzweckhafte!) Darstellungen von Gewalt.

Von solchen Medien will der Gesetzgeber (den "wir" immerhin durch Wahlen dazu legitimiert haben!), dass sie Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden dürfen. D.h. nicht beworben, nicht verkauft etc. werden dürfen. Wenn Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren WoW alá WotLK spielen wollen, würde das heißen: Man müsste es zunächst mit seinen Eltern besprechen. Das wäre, wie ich finde, gar keine so schlechte Regelung.


----------



## Super PePe (3. Dezember 2009)

die alte Frau ist doch putzig


----------



## RedShirt (3. Dezember 2009)

Danke fürs Video....

wem ist (außer mir) gleich die Klammerhaltung der Dame ums Mikro aufgefallen? =)
Erst witzig, wenn sie den zweiten Arm dazunimmt. Mimik/Gestik, interessant zu deuten.


----------



## Littletall (3. Dezember 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Um so wichtiger wäre es wissenschaftlich zu erforschen, was dein "immer wieder" heißt: 50% der WoW Spieler? 1%? Einer unter 100.000? Und dass "Einsicht in Suchtverhalten" den Therapieerfolg bedingen mag ... ich weiß nicht recht ... die allermeisten Menschen, die von "harten" Drogen abhängig sind haben diesbezüglich durchaus "Einsicht", trotzdem ist Hilfe da unglaublich schwierig.



Deswegen halte ich Hilfe von Freunden, Verwandten oder Bekannten oder auch dem Arbeitgeber für durchaus wichtig. Meistens schafft die Person es nämlich nicht, von selbst dahinter zu kommen. Habe da schon öfters Geschichten (vor allem in Frauen-Magazinen) gelesen, wo es um Tabletten-Sucht, Glücksspiel-Sucht u.ä. ging und erst der entscheidende Satz einer gewissen Person hat bei dem Süchtigen das "Klingeling" gemacht. Es ist aber natürlich verdammt schwierig.



> Tja, damit würdest du wohl in die "Süchtige"-Kategorie von Frau Pfeiffer fallen. Nämlich: Hab mich schonmal so Verhalten, wie ich mich nicht wieder verhalten möchte. Das aber ist keine Sucht, sondern das nennt man "lernen"! Zur "Sucht" bedarf es dann doch schon mehr: Verwahrlosung, Verlust von sozialen Kontakten, Unfähigkeit einer geregelten Arbeit/Ausbildung nachzugehen, finanzieller Abstieg, usw. usw.



Hm, hältst du das echt für Lernen? Ich fände es schöner, wenn ich wieder RP-Geschichten schreiben könnte, ohne gleich Angst zu haben, davon nicht mehr loszukommen. Komme mir vor wie so ein militanter Nichtraucher...nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich niemanden verurteile, der es macht. Ich blocke aber sofort ab, wenns mir angeboten wird...



> Es kommt dabei bzgl. einer USK-Einstufung nicht auf die individuelle Wahrnehmung an, sondern auf objektive Sachlagen:
> Nicht jugendfrei nach §15 JschG sind Trägermedien, die :
> -    den Krieg verherrlichen,
> -    Menschen, die sterben oder schweren körperlichen oder seelischen Leiden ausgesetzt sind oder waren, in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellen
> ...



Damit hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich hab das gar nicht aus der Sicht von Kindern/Jugendlichen betrachtet.


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

oha, habs auch mal durchgelesen

die weis ja mehr als viele wow-spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder frag mal in nem rdm-raid was dkp bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Dezember 2009)

Mich wundert das sie nich beschrieben hat, das der Geist von WoW sie nachts im Schlaf heimgesucht hat, und sie sich nur unter Qualen davon reißen konnte....

Hauptgrund dafür das man in solche Sucht verfällt, ist so denke ich es zumindest, dass das Sozialeumfeld bzw. der eigene Charakter noch nicht gefestigt ist.

So jetzt will ich garnich sagen, was sie jetzt machen sollten, Sportverein / mit Freunden/Familie was unternehmen etc.
Sondern was wäre wenn sie nicht WoW spielen würden?
Klar diese Menschen die so abfallen haben ein Problem. Ihnen muss geholfen werden. 

Was macht WoW:

+ man hat Kontakt zu anderen Personen(in gewisser Form auch Sozialenkontakt)
+ man unternimmt etwas mit Leuten

- Ganz klar der direkte Kontakt fehlt, sie leben nur noch in World of Warcraft. Und nehmen das Leben um sie herum nichtmehr richtig war.  

Jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus das ein Jugendlicher davon betroffen ist, was kann man dagegen tun wenn das(eigene) Kind Tag und Nacht bei komischen Typen abhängt, die Drogen nehmen, den Teufel anbeten, sich ritzen, oder bei Gangs die andere verkloppen?

Da bist du noch viel Hilfloser. Wenn dein Kind WoW spielt, dann musst du es natürlich dazu bringen auch seine "richtigen Freunde" zu treffen. Und auch mal etwas außerhalb von WoW mit Ihnen machen. 
Du kannst dich aber auch mal neben das Kind setzen, und dir zeigen lassen was es da macht. Ihm mal zu schaun, von mir aus auch Interesse heucheln^^
Du hast aber Kontrolle über Ihn.

Also ich würde mein Kind lieber WoW spielen sehen, als in der Zeitung als Totschläger, oder Selbstmörder.


----------



## monthy (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde den Text eigentlich ganz gut.
Zumindest einer der Besseren die man in der letzten Zeit so liest.

Allerdings stimme ich im Punkt Gewaltverherlichung auch nicht mit ihr überein.
So schlimm finde ich das Ganze jetzt nicht. Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass labile Menschen durchaus auch unter einer gewissen Beeinflussung bei Gewalt leiden. Auch bei WOW.

Was die Sucht betrifft. Klar ist das Spiel so ausgelegt, dass man mit viel Spielen auch viel Erfolg haben kann. Und das ist 100% mit Absicht so. Und das ist so wie ich das sehe, auch der Grund für viele Leute in die Sucht. Der Vergleich mit den Spielautomaten ist da auch nicht ganz falsch gewählt. Man wird immer wieder mit kleinen Happen belohnt und damit zum weiter spielen motiviert.

Mfg


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Dezember 2009)

Traurig an diesem Artikel ist, wie virtuelle Pixelhaufen mit realen Menschen gleichgestellt werden. Die armen, armen unschuldigen NPCs, ja wirklich.
Absoluter Realitätsverlust...


----------



## Technocrat (4. Dezember 2009)

Littletall schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Punkten hat die Frau durchaus Recht, nämlich mit dem Suchtpotential. Es ist traurige Wahrheit, dass immer wieder Menschen in die Computerspielsucht verfallen.



Das ist Wahrheit? Soso. Es gibt zwar bis heute keinen bewiesenen Fall von Computerspielsucht, aber natürlich eine Menge Medienberichte. Klar gibt es immer Leute die übertreiben, aber so wie das in den Medien dargestellt wird, das hat es im RL noch nie gegeben. 

Tip: man darf nicht alles glauben, was RTL, Bild & Co. so verticken...


----------



## Visssion (4. Dezember 2009)

Also zumindest auf der Hauptschule hätten die Lehrer jede menge zeit sich um solche Schüler zu kümmern... Bzw. wie wäre es wenn der Staat einfach Lehrer für solche Zwecke einstellen würde, daran denken sie aber auch nicht.

Auserdem unser Schulsystem - FAIL mehr sag ich dazu nich...

Lächerlich aussagen zu machen die wow als suchtgebendes Spiel dastellen.

Bei leuten mit erhöhter suchtgefahr mag das vielleicht zutreffen aber bei NORMALEN Spielern ist das eher weniger der fall und was sollen beratungsstellen bringen ? Da wird genau der gleiche scheiss erzählt wie auf seiten der Politik oder pfeiffers...

Gewaltverherrlichend ist das spiel auch mal überhaupt nicht, ich meine klar es geht ums kämpfen aber siehe spiele wie CS, UT, Quake usw. das sind gewaltverherrlichende spiele und nicht wow...


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Dezember 2009)

Jungs.. der Thread ist vom Juni... darf ich schliessen? Oder gibts Einwände?


----------



## Visssion (4. Dezember 2009)

nö mach das ding ruhig zu ^^ das thema kommt eh immer wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (4. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jungs.. der Thread ist vom Juni... darf ich schliessen? Oder gibts Einwände?



Hast du einen Close-Wahn? Sonst beschwert sich immer alle, dass man die SuFu verwendet soll, und wenn einer dann mal nen alten Thread nimmt, um keinen neuen aufzumachen, passt es euch auch wieder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wurde weder geflamt noch sonst was. Dann lasst die Jungs doch weiterreden. Was anderes wäre, wenn jemand den Thread nur hochgezogen hätte, damit geflamed wird...


----------



## BlueMode (4. Dezember 2009)

mh also zu dem video...
ich hab noch nie sowas unprofessionelles und unsicheres gesehn die alte sollte socken strinken und uns "in ruhe" lassen

immer diese populisten die nur aufmersamkeit wollen...


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Dezember 2009)

nein, um Gottes Willen, wollte gerade einen 4-seitigen Votrag dazu schreiben..moment, bin gerade auf Seite 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (4. Dezember 2009)

Gott ist das herrlich XD hab mir das mal durchgelesen was Zicken Else da schreibt...Göttlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremetis (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es lustig wie dort "Zehntausende von solchen Berichten habe ich kopiert" steht und man es mit dieser Anzahl extrem darstellen möchte.     Wieviele Zehntausende denn?

12.000.000   WoW Spieler  (Accounts)
      30.000  Süchtige

0,25 %  aller Spieler sind also süchtig?   Dann sind ja 99,75% es nicht, oder?



Ok, vielleicht sind es ja auch 60.000 oder gar 80.000  (währen es mehr, hätte man doch eher von hunderttausenden gesprochen oder?)

60.000  ->  0,5%      -   immer noch  99,5% nicht süchtig !!!
80.000  ->  0,67%    -   99,32 %  nicht süchtig




Wenn alles was hochgradig süchtig macht diese Quote hätte.... dann wäre die Welt doch gut bedient.


----------



## -Baru- (4. Dezember 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> 12.000.000   WoW Spieler  (Accounts)
> 30.000  Süchtige



12 Mio Accounts weltweit.
Die Berichte werden aber sehr wahrscheinlich nur von deutsch/englischen Spielern stammen.
Also würde Deine Rechnung nicht aufgehen.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Gott ist das herrlich XD hab mir das mal durchgelesen was Zicken Else da schreibt...Göttlich^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hat das bitte mit Zicke zu tun? Grade in dem Video wirkt sie auf mich eigentlich recht nett. Sie hat Dinge beobachtet, darüber nachgedacht, ist wahrscheinlich sogar ehrlich besorgt und hat ihre Beobachtungen und Sorgen niedergeschrieben... das ist weit mehr als viele hier Zustande bringen und mit solchen Kommentaren wie diesen zeigt man nicht unbedingt, wie objektiv man an das Thema heran geht.
Sehen wir es so: Sie stammt aus einer anderen Generation, sie hat ihre Kindheit anders verbracht als vor dem PC und macht sich nun ihre Gedanken darum (ich erkenne an, dass sie sich zumindest intensiv mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen scheint und nicht einfach ihr Urteil fällt, auch wenn ihre Meinung vielen hier sauer aufstößt). Man sollte zumindest einmal ruhig darüber nachdenken, ein Stück Wahrheit liegt denke ich leider in einigem, was sie schreibt.


----------



## Didjumoi (4. Dezember 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig wie dort "Zehntausende von solchen Berichten habe ich kopiert" steht und man es mit dieser Anzahl extrem darstellen möchte.     Wieviele Zehntausende denn?
> 
> 12.000.000   WoW Spieler  (Accounts)
> 30.000  Süchtige
> ...


... Kennst wohl nicht den alten Trinkerwitz:

Eine Studie hat bestätigt, dass 15% aller Autounfälle durch Alkohol verursacht werden.
Was schließen wir daraus? ... Das 85% Aller Unfälle von Nüchternen verursacht werden.

Also: Sauft um euer Leben!

[/ironie off]


----------



## Freaking (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man in WoW nicht töten kann, was soll man dann machen?
Blümchen pflücken? World of Blümchenplfück!
So siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie soll man super böse Miesepeter wie Arthas dazu bringen nicht mehr zu töten?
Steckt man sie in die Hilfgruppe DAB (=Die anonymen Bösen)?

Nein, mal im Ernst.
Die Frau ist nicht mehr wirklich bei Verstand...

P.S: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## Khaanara (4. Dezember 2009)

failrage schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich jetzt nicht diese Frau flamen, nur weil Sie Pfeiffer heißt. Dass ihr Mann ein A****och ist, steht übrigens außer Frage



Die beiden sind noch nicht einmal zusammen verheiratet. Es ist die Schwester ! Bleibt also in der Familie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (4. Dezember 2009)

gunny schrieb:


> hmm also ich hab mir diesen ganzen bericht mal durchgelesen und nu kommst warum machen sie diese studie nur über wow was is mit war hdr aoc usw usw usw suchtpotenzial hat jedes aber auch wircklich jedes game *selbst dart fußball usw *
> 
> ich versteh nich warum da nur auf wow rumgetreten wird wenn dann bitte ne studie überalle pc spiele



Sie hacken auf WoW rum weil da die meisten Spieler sind und wie wir wissen die meisten Jugendlichen. Wenn also
das Spiel Verboten wird und nehmen wir mal an die Eltern mögen WoW auch nicht dann Wählen die Eltern sicher 
die Partei weil diese ja WoW Verboten hat.


----------



## Aremetis (4. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> 12 Mio Accounts weltweit.
> Die Berichte werden aber sehr wahrscheinlich nur von deutsch/englischen Spielern stammen.
> Also würde Deine Rechnung nicht aufgehen.




Zumindest wurde eine canadische Seite genannt.

Gut nehmen wir mal nur  6 Mio Acc  -> 60.000  = 1%   Das macht die Sache natürlich deutlich gefährlicher.  :-)

Wieviel % aller Heroin-Konsumenten sind süchtig?
Wieviel % aller Crack-Konsumenten sind süchtig?

Da ist selbst Alkohol schlimmer.   Deutschland hat wieviele Einwohner? 82 Mio?  streichen wir mal Kinder   (nicht Jugendliche die saufen doch auch schon)  wieviele mögen das sein?` 10 Mio?  (2004 waren es 14,9 Mio Minderjährige, da aber auch schon < 18 oftmals Alkohol getrunken wird ziehen wir mal 4,9 Mio ab)  Es bleiben also 72 Mio Deutsche -> 1,3 - 2,5 Mio Alkoholabhängigen in Deutschland =  1,81 % - 3,47% aller Deutschen sind Alkoholabhängig. 

Wird deshalb nun Alkoholverbot a la Killerspiele-Verbot, WoW-Verbot etc. gefordert?


----------



## Super PePe (4. Dezember 2009)

'An der Klatsche' ist Ansichtssache. Jeder kennt die alten Herren und Damen in den Dörfern und Vierteln, die an allem und jedem herumnörgeln. Sei es die zu lauten Kinder auf dem Spielplatz, die Hundebesitzer mit ihren Töhlen, der Postmann, die Autos oder der ewig dumme Regen, der immer nur von Oben fällt. Was wäre der Mensch ohne seine selbstgesteckten Feindbilder und seinem Kampf gegen diese? 
Es gab, gibt und wird ihn immer geben, diesen Schlag von Menschen. Konfrontiert man sie mit der Vorstellung sie würden von heute auf morgen verschwinden(Feindbilder), werden sie ganz leise und nachdenklich. Einen Grund ihnen ihre Weltsicht zulassen. Ihnen jedoch mit dem nötigen Anstand entgegentreten.
Scheinbar sind einigen hier solche Menschen noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Einen Grund mehr mal nachmittags vor die Haustür zugehen und zu schauen ob man so einen findet um sich dann vergnüglich wieder seinem Hobby zu widmen, sonst könnte die gute Frau Pfeiffer am Ende doch Recht behalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaoxmax (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde diesen Artikel durchaus interessant. Die gute Frau hat wunderbar zum Thema Sucht recherchiert.
Allerdings finde ich sie steigert sich viel zu sehr ins negative was WoW angeht. Die Einzelfälle bei denen wirklich Hilfe notwendig ist da sie nicht mehr für sich selber sorgen können sind nun absolute Ausnahmen. Dieser Artikel zeigt nur eine Seite des Spiels die zwar durchaus vorhanden ist aber viel wichtiger ist denke ich dass dieses Spiel von vielen millionen Menschen gespielt wird ohne das diese den geringsten Schaden davontragen.
Ich hoffe diese einseitige Darstellung von WoW wird nicht von allzuvielen Menschen gelesen und es wird dem Artikel nur bedingt Glaube geschenkt da es wirklich weitaus mehr Inhalte gibt die hier nicht beachtet werden.

mfg Xaox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcSur (4. Dezember 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Um so wichtiger wäre es wissenschaftlich zu erforschen, was dein "immer wieder" heißt: 50% der WoW Spieler? 1%? Einer unter 100.000? Und dass "Einsicht in Suchtverhalten" den Therapieerfolg bedingen mag ... ich weiß nicht recht ... die allermeisten Menschen, die von "harten" Drogen abhängig sind haben diesbezüglich durchaus "Einsicht", trotzdem ist Hilfe da unglaublich schwierig.



Glaube schon das so mindestens 30-40% der Spieler süchtig bzw suchtpotenzial haben, wenn jeder mal in sich geht und die jenige die 3-4 Std am Tag WoW spielen oder sogar mehr und am WE eh nix anderes machen ... hat das für mich nix mehr mit normalen Spielverhalten zu tun.

Aber soll jeder so machen wie er meint, nur nicht auf unsere Kosten, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Dezember 2009)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Hast du einen Close-Wahn? Sonst beschwert sich immer alle, dass man die SuFu verwendet soll, und wenn einer dann mal nen alten Thread nimmt, um keinen neuen aufzumachen, passt es euch auch wieder net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hätte ich nen Close-Wahn, wär schon lange zu *g*
Sei lieber froh, dass ich erst frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich mein wer sich so tief in eine Materie einarbeitet, verbringt schließlich selbst mehr Zeit in der "Welt", die er bekämpfen will, als in seiner selbst Favorisierten. Wie lang benötigt wohl Frau Pfeiffer um alle Emails, Beiträge in Foren und Herstellerseiten zu lesen, zu ordnen und ihre Gedanke zu "Bildschirm" zu bringen? Könnte man ihr nun eigenes Suchtverhalten vorwerfen? Oder könnte man ihr gar Geltungssucht vorwerfen, da sie, wie auch z.B. das Fernsehen, eine Kontroverse sucht und nur diese sucht um sich selbst eine Daseinsberechtigung zu verschaffen? 
Niemand der Aufmerksamkeit will, wird einen sehr gut recherchierten wie geschrieben oder gefilmten Beitrag in Umlauf bringen. Allein ihrer Natur wegen, gehen solche Beiträge unter. An ihnen kann man sich nicht reiben; keine Kontroverse entfachen. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum die Beiträge von Frau Pfeiffer so "einseitig" erscheinen. Sie lebt vom Wechselspiel der Antagonisten und Protagonisten.


----------



## Deadchi (4. Dezember 2009)

ich wär ja dafür wow und auch andere mmos zu verbieten nur um dann mal zu sehen wie kaputt manche doch schon sind und darauf mit gewalt/suizid reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann soll noch mal so ein schreihals kommen und meinen solch spiele sind doch nur ein hobby x) es hatt sich schon lange ein 2tes leben entwickelt in den Spielen und das is einfach zu viel für den Menschen ;-)  

find den Bericht jut hatt sich mit der Materie befasst sollte es viel öfter geben sowas...

Gruß
Deadchi


----------



## -Baru- (4. Dezember 2009)

Deadchi schrieb:


> es hatt sich schon lange ein 2tes leben entwickelt in den Spielen und das is einfach zu viel für den Menschen ;-)



Man kann sein zweites Ich auch woanders finden als in Spielen. Sport, Idolen, Schauspielkunst, etc.


----------



## wow-michi (4. Dezember 2009)

Völliger Schwachsinn jeder das Seine!
Jeder hat das recht zu Spielen was er will sollen se halt nen fetten Aufkleber draufknallen mit dem Aufzug Vorsicht Suchtgefahr, genau so auf Alkohol Zigaretten, Drogen, Tattoo´s, Pircing´s, Glücksspiel, Geschlechtsverkehr, Einkaufen, Sport und vieles mehr.
Würde WoW verboten werden würde ich warscheinlich auf dem schnellsten Wege das Land verlassen (hätte ich den die Mittel dafür) nicht weil ich Süchtig bin, im Gegenteil, im Augenblick spiele ich Seit knap 1 Jahr nicht mehr, sondern weilich meine und ich betone  -> uneingeschränkte <- Freiheit genießen will und in meiner Freizeit tun möchte was ICH  will und nciht was mir der Staat oder sonst wer vorschreibt.

mfg

rechtschreibfehler bla bla bla ihr wisst schon^^


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (4. Dezember 2009)

WoW ist immer noch das Heroin unter den Online Games!


----------



## -Baru- (4. Dezember 2009)

Lordaeron.Supay schrieb:


> WoW ist immer noch das Heroin unter den Online Games!



Weil?


----------



## wow-michi (4. Dezember 2009)

Lordaeron.Supay schrieb:


> WoW ist immer noch das Heroin unter den Online Games!



Dann begib dich doch BITTE in eine Entzugsklinik


----------



## Exeone (4. Dezember 2009)

MarcSur schrieb:


> Glaube schon das so mindestens 30-40% der Spieler süchtig bzw suchtpotenzial haben, wenn jeder mal in sich geht und die jenige die 3-4 Std am Tag WoW spielen oder sogar mehr und am WE eh nix anderes machen ... hat das für mich nix mehr mit normalen Spielverhalten zu tun.
> 
> Aber soll jeder so machen wie er meint, nur nicht auf unsere Kosten, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> ...




Absolut Richtig es ist doch mittlerweile schon so weit das es Leute gibt die gar nicht mehr rausgehen um sich kennen zu lernen warum ich gibt ja schließlich Internet wenn ich ein Kind hätte was nach der schule vorm Rechner hängt dem würde ich aber was anders erzählen.

Ein Beispiel ich war heute in der Stadt da fragte ein Kleines Kind ( vermutlich 6) "mama wenn ich mich drei tage in der Schule gut benehme krieg ich dann eine 360 " also als ich in dem Alter war habe ich an vieles gedacht aber bestimmt nicht daran vor der glotze zu hängen und 360 zu zocken


----------



## wow-michi (4. Dezember 2009)

wirnd ja schon die computer-generation ws wird dann aus der nächsten hoffe ich halte meine kinder (später) auch mindestens bis 8von soetwas weg


----------



## Deadchi (4. Dezember 2009)

diese ach so tolle freiheit hatt unser land erst dazu gebracht wo wir heute stehen....

sry hatt wenig zeit grad klingt bisl extrem x)

ich hab nix gegen freiheit aber bei manchen ecken haben wir ein wenig zu viel möglichkeiten die überflüssig sind ;-)


----------



## raunz (4. Dezember 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habe diesen Thread nur eröffnet, weil ich diese Art der Herangehensweise an eine "Forschungsarbeit" , sofern das eine darstellen soll, noch nicht gesehen habe.
> 
> Das was man sich mal bewusst machen sollte ist, das obige "Arbeit" auf der Webseite des "Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen e.V." (was für ein pompöser Name) veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> ...


is doch ganz einfach^^ diese Person hat versucht wow zu spielen und konnte es aus fehlenden Intelligenzgründen die ich hier nicht weiter behandlen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht, deshalb hetzt sie eben dagegen an und hofft so etwas zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein fazit eine dumme pute die schon längst geschlachtet hätte werden sollen(ironie/sarkasmus)

Mfg
Raunz


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Dezember 2009)

Prinzipell hat die gute Frau ja recht
wer den text gelesen hat kann ihr kaum vorwerfen uns etwas vorzulügen. 
Ihr Text ist nuneinmal eine Erörterung die wohl für jeden offensichtlich gegen WoW Partei ergreift.
Nur wie es bei Erörterungen nunmal häufig ist wird der blick nur uaf eine spezielle sache gerichtet.
Sie betrachtet ausschließlich das suchtpotenzial und den gewaltgrad und lässt alle positiven dinge außen vor.

Ich könnte genauso eine erörterung gegenbeispielsweise schulen schreiben die sich nur darauf fokussiert  das man kindern gewalt aussetzt psyschisch unter Druck setzt und so mit tausende von Jugendlichen in den Selbstmord treibt.
Das wäre genauso oberflächlich wie die Erörterung von der guten frau pfeiffer


----------



## Matress (4. Dezember 2009)

Das WoW für alle Amokläufe, Vergewaltigungen & den Weltuntergang 2012 verantwortlich ist wissen wir doch jetzt.
Und das Blizzard von Osama bin Laden, Jack the Ripper, Jason Vorhees & Marylin Manson gegründet wurde ist auch Tatsache.

Somit wäre doch alles geklärt. Sehe da garkeine Disskusionsgrundlage mehr.


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Was ich noch lustiger finde als solche Vollpfostenfrauen die das James Bond Seminar im Schnelldurchlauf durchlaufen haben sind

A) Die "lol ich hab aufgehört ich bin toll rofl" Leute

oder 

 die "lol ich hab aufgehört, ihr seid süchtig, lol scheiss spiele, ihr seid alle dum roflcopter" Leute

:/
in einem hat die Tante aber Recht! Im Vergleich zu Classic hat die Gewalt in WoW massiv zugenommen, die DK Quest fand ich persönlich auch ein wenig hart.... Mich störts jetzt nicht aber ich kanns verstehen wenns andere nicht so sehen...


----------



## skyline930 (4. Dezember 2009)

An die Leute die sagen was sie schreibt ist richtig: Hier sagt keiner das sie völlig Unrecht hat, und auch keiner das WoW kein Suchtpotential hat. Aber ihre Schlussfolgerungen sind ziemlich seltsam. Von 4 (subjektiven) Beobachtungen, und (angeblich) zehntausenden (subjektiven) Berichten, eine Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen das WoW abhängig macht, DAS ist falsch.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich vergleiche das gern mit Alkohol. Es gibt unzählige Leute die Alkohol trinken. Die meisten trinken nur am Wochenende ein wenig und haben kein großes Problem darauf zu verzichten, einige wenige jedoch verfallen der Sucht. Es *muss* nicht zwangsläufig süchtig machen, aber die Gefahr ist definitiv gegeben.


----------



## Machinistenlord (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi liebe Community!
Ich hab mir mal das im Schnelldurchlauf durchgelesen, vllt gibt es schon so eine Frage,bzw Kommentar, oder auch net.
Mich interessiert ja nur, warum grad solche Kritiker, wie die Frau Pfeiffer, nur immer auf einem Spiel rumhacken. Ich meine, es gibt noch genügend andere Online Games, wo "Menschen gegen Menschen kämpfen". Sehen wir uns mal die Lister genauer an: Da wäre meiner Meinung nach Warhammer Online dabei, oder LOTRO. Irgendwann(ich weiß net genau wann) wird auch Star Wars The Old Republic  rauskommen. Da kann man meines Wissens ja auch noch Menschen spielen und Menschen töten. Also diese eine Argumentation ist für mich sinnlos. Soll sie doch gleich alle Online Games ab 16-18 raufstufen. Doch bis dahin sind wahrscheinlich auch wieder Jahre vergangen.^^

PS: Wer jetzt denkt, dass ich was gegen andere Online Games habe, der irrt sich. Ich wollte dass nur einmal gesagt haben.^^


----------



## Adhira (4. Dezember 2009)

WoW wird natürlich deshalb hergenommen, weil es am bekanntesten ist. Fast jeder hat schonmal was darüber gehört, gelesen oder gesehen. 

Aber mal was ganz anderes:

Wir alle sind uns einig es gibt sie, die Spielesüchtigen, die sich in eine andere Welt flüchten. Von ein paar wurde hier auch gesagt, das sie das in der Gilde oder im eigenen Bekannten- und Freundeskreis schon erlebt haben. 
Und ich denke mal wir sind uns auch alle einig, das diese Personen Hilfe brauchen. Sprich eine Therapie und Anlaufstellen für die Verwandten und Freunde. Sowas kostet natürlich und mit den Krankenkassen ist es so eine Sache, die bezahlen nämlich nur für anerkannte Krankheitsbilder. Und deshalb ist Forschung auch auf diesem Gebiet nötig - schließlich wird jemand, der seine Arbeit verloren hat kaum das Geld übrig haben sich eine Therapie zu finanzieren.


Was die Verantwortung der Eltern für ihre Kinder angeht - natürlich hat man als Vater und Mutter einem Kind beizubringen wie es sich richtig verhält. Was man im übrigen am besten macht, in dem man auch das Verhalten vorlebt das die Kinder lernen sollen. Dennoch sind sie ja keine ferngesteuerten Marionetten, sondern eigene Persönlichkeiten. Und wir haben schließlich eine Schulpflicht hier in Deutschland und deshalb erwarte ich auch von den Menschen, denen ich meine Kinder anvertrauen muss, das sie ihnen dabei Helfen Konflikte, die auftreten zu lösen. Denn nur so lernen sie wie es geht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das die Lehrer ja vor Ort sind. Wenn man was erzählt bekommt weis man ja nie genau ob es stimmt, denn schließlich wird eine Situation von jedem Beteiligten anders wahrgenommen. Das macht es wiederum schwierig etwas zu unternehmen, wenn man nicht mit allen Beteiligten reden kann.


----------



## Höllensturz (4. Dezember 2009)

naja ich find, jemand der mit diesen medium nicht aufgewachsen ist, also allgemein Computer/Konsolenspiele, und sich mit den Thema (hey ürgendwie hab ich das mit den suchtpotential auf wikipedia auch scho gelesen...) beschäftigt, kann net unbedingt eine unvoreingenommene Meinung von sich geben. 



Außerdem find ich, die olle is ne alte Frau die zuviel Freizeit hat und sich langweilt...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Dezember 2009)

raunz schrieb:


> mein fazit eine dumme pute die schon längst geschlachtet hätte werden sollen(ironie/sarkasmus)
> 
> Mfg
> Raunz



Hihi ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (5. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ... soziale Isolation klingt bei der Gesellschaft eher positiv als negativ.
Bei der Auswahl an Suchten und den enormen Gruppenzwang werde ich mich wohl jedoch lieber für Alkohol und Workoholic entscheiden.
Meinung, Tipps und Anregungen, wie ich besser in das von Medien und Politikern idealisierte Bild eines modernen Menschen passe?

Danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Studien dieser Organisation sind meiner Meinung nach zwar durchaus gerechtfertigt, bleiben aber aufgrund ihrer oberflächlichen Konsequenz und Schlussfolgerung laienhaft und populistisch. Sicherlich gibt es Medien, die ein Suchtpotential beinhalten und Spiele, wie zum Beispiel WoW, die darauf ausgelegt sind, den Spieler an ihr Spiel zu binden, sind für prinzipiell Suchtgefährdete sicherlich nicht besonders geeignet. Ein pauschales Urteil über bestimmte Medien ist aber einfach nur krotesk und ich frage mich wie auch bei den unsäglichen Debatten nach jedem Amoklauf bezüglich sogenannter "Killerspiele" wie einfältig und oberflächlich manche Menschen denken können und wie laienhaft man noch sogenannte Analysen aufstellen kann.

Das eigentliche Problem sind nicht WoW und Co. Menschen, die sich nicht aus der virtuellen Welt lösen können und den Bezug zum normalen Leben stellenweise verloren haben, tun dies nicht wegen eines simplen Spiels. Diese Menschen sind an sich suchtgefährdet weil sie Probleme haben, die weitab von WoW und Co liegen. Die einfache Schlussfolgerung weg mit den Spielen X und Y ist im hohen Masse unsinnig weil sie das Problem nicht löst sondern nur ein sichtbares Symptom entfernen würde. Wenn solche Studien weiterhin so oberflächlich bleiben sind sie das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie gedruckt werden.

Nach jedem Amoklauf gibt es immer wieder die unsäglichen Diskussionen über Killerspiele. Wie praktisch ist es da, dass die meisten Amokläufer tatsächlich junge Menschen männlichen Geschlechts sind und heutzutage fast jeder männliche Heranwachsende diese Spiele selbst spielt oder zumindest schon gespielt hat. Da werden dann schnelle und populistische Lösungen präsentiert, die am eigentlichen Thema ein Lichtjahr vorbei gehen. Wie offensichtlich blöd sind diese Menschen eigentlich?

Wenn aber, wie Anfang des Jahres ein junges Mädchen einen Amoklauf begeht, das dazu noch gute Noten schreibt und keine Killerspiele oder etwas anderes spielt, das ins Cliche passt, dann ist dies den Medien eine Seite wert und auch die Politiker sagen nichts, weil man hier den Mitbürgern nicht weiter mit billigen Westentaschentricks etwas vormachen kann, da dieser Fall ja offensichtlich nicht typisch ist. Aber ist das tatsächlich so?

Wenn man mal ein bisschen weiter denkt, dann haben die ganzen Vorfälle ALLE einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Alle Amokläufer waren psychisch krank, wobei das überhaupt nicht wertend sein soll, sondern einfach eine Folge des seelischen Stresses ist, dem sie alle den Berichten nach ausgesetzt waren. Das gehört zwar nicht unmittelbar zum Thema, nur finde ich diese ganzen halbseidenen Studien, die so oberflächlich und halbherzig abgefasst sind, so schlecht, dass ich kotzen könnte.

Genauso auch wieder diese Studie. Natürlich hat sie recht mit einem Suchtpotential. Aber man sollte da grundlegend unterscheiden. Zum einen ob jemand diese Aktivität wie ein exzessives Hobby betreibt, so wie es tausende auch mit vielen anderen Dingen tun, oder ob jemand die Bodenhaftung verliert. Nur die letzte Gruppe hat überhaupt ein Problem und eine Konsequenz in Bezug auf wieso dies so ist und was man dagegen tun kann bleiben die ganzen Artikel dieser Frau schuldig und plänkeln mit einfachen Floskeln, das bestimmte Computerspiele gefährlich sind für Jugendliche an der Oberflache und sprechen die wirklichen Probleme noch nicht einmal ansatzweise an.

Wer denkt er beseitigt ein Problem nur dadurch, dass er offensichtliche Symptome entfernt, ist analytisch ein Totalausfall und sollte das Schreiben von Studien denen überlassen, die es können.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (5. Dezember 2009)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste die korrekte Altereinstufung "6-12 und ab 18" sein, da jugendliche am stärksten suchtgefährdet sind.


Hab 2.5 Jahre gespielt und dann aufgehört. Content zu einfach, zu wenig neues. <- Wie kann man von so einem Spiel süchtig werden >.<.
Ausserdem solltet ihr euch alle mal beruhigen.....Es ist doch nur ein Spiel, das kann doch an nichts Schuld sein. Menschen verfolgt und getötet hab ich auch mit 10 auf der Wiese gespielt, als wir Dragonball gespielt haben "Du bist tot, du darfst jetzt eine Minute nicht aufstehen" Hmm =D.
PS Bin im September 15 geworden.


----------



## Figetftw! (5. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ausserdem solltet ihr euch alle mal beruhigen.....Es ist doch nur ein Spiel, das kann doch an nichts Schuld sein. Menschen verfolgt und getötet hab ich auch mit 10 auf der Wiese gespielt, als wir Dragonball gespielt haben "Du bist tot, du darfst jetzt eine Minute nicht aufstehen" Hmm =D.
> PS Bin im September 15 geworden.


haha 
das haben wir auch gemacht ^^ ich hab noch alle mangas in meinen schrank stehen^^
wer warst du immer?
ich war son gohan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (5. Dezember 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> haha
> das haben wir auch gemacht ^^ ich hab noch alle mangas in meinen schrank stehen^^
> wer warst du immer?
> ich war son gohan
> ...


Broli (Oder wie man das auch immer schreibt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Su-Si (5. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche das gern mit Alkohol. Es gibt unzählige Leute die Alkohol trinken. Die meisten trinken nur am Wochenende ein wenig und haben kein großes Problem darauf zu verzichten, einige wenige jedoch verfallen der Sucht. Es *muss* nicht zwangsläufig süchtig machen, aber die Gefahr ist definitiv gegeben.



Auch wenn ich diese Kurzantworten net so mag, aber hier mal:

/sign


----------



## Mandelin (5. Dezember 2009)

....wisst ihr was ich voll seltsam finde... diese frau hat nix anderes zu tun als über 3 jahre leuten beim zocken zuzusehen... das finde ich mal voll seltsam...aber solche leute würden sich ja auch nie mit leuten wie uns wirklich auseinander setzten... oder was würdet ihr der sagen ...ach was egal was ihr der armen, verwirten frau sagen würdet, die seid 3 jahren leuten beim zocken zusieht...für sie seid ihr: 

1. Süchtige

2. Freaks

3. Sozial gestörte

4. Potenzille Amokläufeer

oder 

5. Alles zusammen

ich denke bei menschen wie ihr kann man noch die geilsten argumente bringen wir sind die kranken, die abartigen, die freaks und sie hält sich für normal... also mal ehrlich leute ... wer FREIWILLIG einen gewissen DR. Pfeiffer heiratet und dann auch noch freiwillig, JA FREIWILLIG, über 3 jahren leuten beim zocken zusieht, dann schreibt das an manchen tagen mehr material auf video zusammen gekommen is, also mehr als mein WOW ordner groß is...

der hat mein vollstes mitgefühl und tut mir sehr leid und ich finde wir alle sollten dieser frau unser beileid ausdrücken , denn sie hat noch weniger RL als die härtesten spieler von wow ... denn selbst wir bewegen uns in gesellschaftlichen bahnen, auch wenn sie virtuel sind, haben wir immerhin kontakte... aber diese frau...

++wirft eine rote rose in das grab von Regina Pfeiffers RL++

†


----------



## Super PePe (5. Dezember 2009)

Mandelin schrieb:


> ich denke bei menschen wie ihr kann man noch die geilsten argumente bringen wir sind die kranken, die abartigen, die freaks und sie hält sich für normal... also mal ehrlich leute ... wer FREIWILLIG einen gewissen DR. Pfeiffer heiratet und dann auch noch freiwillig, JA FREIWILLIG, über 3 jahren leuten beim zocken zusieht, dann schreibt das an manchen tagen mehr material auf video zusammen gekommen is, also mehr als mein WOW ordner groß is...
> 
> 
> ++wirft eine rote rose in das grab von Regina Pfeiffers RL++
> ...



bezweifel das sie ihren Bruder geheiratet hat...


----------



## Mandelin (5. Dezember 2009)

...oooh man wenn du es nicht erwähnt hättest mir währe s glat entfallen...


----------



## Xeldran (5. Dezember 2009)

Spannend.

Das alte Thema "Killerspiele-Amoklauf". Traumhaft.
Nehmen wir ein kleines Fallbeispiel:
Wir sehen den kleinen Tim. Tim ist 1,50 Meter groß und 16 Jahre alt. Einige Akne-Pickel zieren sein jugendlich-aufgedunsenes Gesicht und er hat nicht so furchtbar viele Freunde. In der Schule wird Tim verdroschen,gehänselt,von lehrern ignoriert,wenn er versucht seine Probleme auszusprechen.
Natürlich gibt er das sehr bald auf,weil ihm scheinbar ohnehin niemand zuhört.
Zuhause fehlt der Rückhalt für unseren Tim. Klar,seine Eltern lieben ihn,haben aber wenig Zeit ihm das zu zeigen. Er dümpelt so durch's Leben,wird von Tag zu Tag trauriger und einsamer.
Eines Tages findet Tim ein einschlägiges Spiel in einem einschlägigen Medien-Markt. Sehr einschlägig,um genau zu sein.
Tim schlägt zu. (haha.)
Er schnappt sich das Spiel,installiert es und beginnt zu spielen. Jeden Tag reagiert er sich ab. Durch die virtuelle Gewalt verschafft sich der kleine Tim eine Ersatzbefriedigung, Sublimierung hat Freud das geschimpft. (Nagelt mich jetzt bloß nicht auf Freud und seine Sexualitäts-Verirrungen fest)
Die Theorie zu Sublimierung besagt,dass die Triebenergien dadurch vorerst vollständig gelöst werden.
D.h.: Durch virtuelle Gewalt werden reelle Gewalttendenzen beseitigt.
Natürlich ist das für Tim keine endgültige Lösung.
Aaaaber bedenkt: Wenn Tim zuerst seine Befriedigung an einer anderen Stelle sucht,statt sofort gewalttätig zu werden, bleibt für Außenstehende wesentlich mehr Zeit,die Problematik zu erkennen und Hilfe einzuschalten.

Aus diesem Blickwinkel ist ein "Killerspiel" nichts weiter als ein Instrument zum 'Aufschub' von gewalttätigen Tendenzen.

Und um einkommenden Flames vorzubeugen: Pädagogik LK, Entstehen von Gewalttendenzen als Projektthema und Facharbeit vor 3 Jahren geschrieben.
Natürlich kann ich keine irre finanzierten empirischen Untersuchungen anführen,sondern nur Theorie-Dreschen, aber ich weiß nicht...vielleicht ist es ein Anfang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kurzum : Regine Pfeiffer macht es sich - wie nahezu jeder Politiker/Wissenschaftler,der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt - verflucht einfach.
Statt das Übel an der (sozialen) Wurzel zu packen wird der erstbeste Verdächtige gepackt und gebeutelt,da er sich so schlecht wehren kann.
Die Gesellschaft wird immer ignoranter und ehrgeiziger, niemand achtet mehr auf den anderen.
Freundlichkeit hat keinen Wert mehr,ebensowenig wie Nettigkeiten,die man ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erwarten erledigt.

Es ist jedoch wesentlich schwieriger, die Gesellschaft umzukrempeln und zu re-sozialisieren als einfach einem stummen "Schuldigen" den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.

So long...too long ^^


----------



## skyline930 (5. Dezember 2009)

Xeldran schrieb:


> Kurzum : Regine Pfeiffer macht es sich - wie nahezu jeder Politiker/Wissenschaftler,der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt - verflucht einfach.
> Statt das Übel an der (sozialen) Wurzel zu packen wird der erstbeste Verdächtige gepackt und gebeutelt,da er sich so schlecht wehren kann.
> Die Gesellschaft wird immer ignoranter und ehrgeiziger, niemand achtet mehr auf den anderen.
> Freundlichkeit hat keinen Wert mehr,ebensowenig wie Nettigkeiten,die man ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erwarten erledigt.
> ...



Dito. Freut mich das ich nicht der einzige mit dieser Meinung bin.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich stimme Xeldran auch zu 100 % zu...


----------



## corak (5. Dezember 2009)

Xeldran schrieb:


> Es ist jedoch wesentlich schwieriger, die Gesellschaft umzukrempeln und zu re-sozialisieren als einfach einem stummen "Schuldigen" den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.




Was mich an der Diskussion wirklich extrem wütend macht ist die Tatsache, dass einige Politiker tatsächlich glauben, dass den Blödsinn, den sie von sich geben, jeder glaubt. Obwohl es ganz offensichtlicher Unsinn ist. Dieses Denken, dass andere anscheinend geistig minderbemittelt sind und diesen Quatsch glauben, macht mich wirklich extrem sauer.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Was mich an der Diskussion wirklich extrem wütend macht ist die Tatsache, dass einige Politiker tatsächlich glauben, dass den Blödsinn, den sie von sich geben, jeder glaubt. Obwohl es ganz offensichtlicher Unsinn ist. Dieses Denken, dass andere anscheinend geistig minderbemittelt sind und diesen Quatsch glauben, macht mich wirklich extrem sauer.



Du wirst lachen, ich denke, dass die Politiker nicht nur glauben, dass Sie diesen kleingeistigen Schwachfug unter die breite Masse der Bevölkerung jubeln können - es funktioniert nämlich in weiten Teilen tatsächlich so. Ich wette den Thesen der Dame würden bei einer Strassenbefragung mindestens 7 von 10 Personen zustimmen ... also ist das "Ziel" doch erreicht. Und das ist es, was so bedenklich ist ....


----------



## Mendrago (5. Dezember 2009)

"wie sie sich mit ihren Gildenkollegen und -Kolleginnen
unterhalten, und analysiere mitgeschnittene Videoclips."

sehr lustig sagtmal wie kann ich (ohne gilde) die gespräccche anderer IN IHRER gilde mitlesen? xDDD das ist ein witz die verarschen sich doch selber^^


----------



## EisblockError (5. Dezember 2009)

Leute, regt euch mal nicht so auf, Darwin wurde auch erst als Ketzer beschimpft aber die nächste Generation war einsichtiger.

so wird das hier auch sein: In 10-20 Jahren werden computer eine Hohe akzeptanz haben


----------



## EisblockError (5. Dezember 2009)

> [...]denn nicht aus jedem
> der getöteten Menschen steigen kleine weiße Sternchen auf, Zeichen für Beute, Loot.
> (Wer die emotionale Immersion in diese nekrophile Welt nicht mitvollzieht, wird die
> Sternchen als Signal zur Leichenfledderei ansehen.)



Ähmmm, diese Blinken ist nur damit man die Beute sieht...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (5. Dezember 2009)

[...]denn nicht aus jedem
der getöteten Menschen steigen kleine weiße Sternchen auf, Zeichen für Beute, Loot[...]

Seit wann werden da wirklich Menschen getötet?! Das meiste sind doch Fanatsie-Wesen. und das blinken is doch auch nur damit man sieht, das da Loot drin is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Dezember 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> [...]denn nicht aus jedem
> der getöteten Menschen steigen kleine weiße Sternchen auf, Zeichen für Beute, Loot[...]
> 
> Seit wann werden da wirklich Menschen getötet?! Das meiste sind doch Fanatsie-Wesen. und das blinken is doch auch nur damit man sieht, das da Loot drin is.
> ...




Klingt halt brutaler.

Dieser Fr.Pfeiffer sind die Feinheiten (ob man jetzt einen echten Menschen oder einen NPC) lootet eigentlich egal, sie nimmt halt immer die brutalere Variante.
Ich denke es geht ihr insgesamt nur darum eine negative Meinung für "Killerspiele" zu erzeugen, und nicht ihren neutral gehaltenen Bericht abzugeben.


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich stell mir das mit den Amoklauf Theorien so vor:

Man sucht etwas was die Jugendlichen sehr gerne und viel machen, also Computer. Gut jetzt suchen wir weiter.... hmm wir stossen auf etwas das sich Spiele nennt, mal anschauen... aha es gibt also Ego-Scooter Games... ich glaub so heissen sie... ach nennen wir sie "Killer-Spiele" haha wir haben Grund NR.1! Suchen wir weiter... hmm da seh ich was... es nennt sich Wolrd of Warcraft oder so... hmm scheint sehr bekannt zu sein, hmm 15'000'000 Spieler, da müssen Amokläufer drunter sein! Durchsuchen wir es kurz und behaupten später irgendwelche Dinge wie Gildenchat-Videoclips und so...
Haha Grund Nr.2! Niemand wird merken das es an zuwenig aufmerksamkeit der Eltern und Lehrern liegt!
Jaja, da werden mir die Leuten noch danken dass ich das gefunden habe; Ich als Frau Pfeiffer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHM6_A9Dt1c...feature=related <--- sagt vieles


----------



## HMC-Pretender (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja, dass WoW süchtig macht, wissen wir Spieler doch am besten und dass der Gewaltgrad für eine ab-12-Freigabe bisschen deftig ist hat sich ja inzwischen auch rumgesprochen. Tja, die Bosheit den Lich-Königs kann man halt nicht auf Biene Maja Niveau behandeln...


----------



## valibaba (14. Dezember 2009)

Zuerst mal meine Meinung zu dem Thread:
Ich habe das PDF durchgelesen und habe keinen einzigen Kritikpunkt an diesen Text!!! Es entspricht grösstenteils der Wahrheit, teilweise etwas übertrieben dargestellt, aber grundsätzlich muss ich sagen der Verfasser dieser Studie kennt sich aus! 

@Diejenigen, welche sich noch nicht abfinden konnten, dass Computerspiele eine sucht sind, bzw WoW: 

- Wer länger als 2h/Tag Spielt = Süchtig
- Wer Termine/Schule/Arbeit vernachlässigt = Süchtig
- Wer vergisst zu Essen/zu Trinken/zu Schlafen = Süchtig 
- Wer Familie/Freunde/Freundin vernachlässigt (z.B. Treffen verschiebt / Absagt) = Süchtig

Sollte eines oder mehrere dinge auf euch zutreffen, dann lasset euch doch bitte helfen!!! vote 4 RL > WoW !!

Ich spiele auch WoW, aber bei mir geht RL vor und ich spiele nur, wenn ich sicher bin, dass ich Zeit habe. Raidtermine welche max. 1mal die Woche sind lege ich mir in den Kalender und nehme mir den abend Zeit. Wollen meine Freunde an nem Raidabend um die Häuser ziehn, sage ich selbstverständlich den Raidabend ab und nicht meinen Freunden!. 

lg


----------



## Captn.Pwn (14. Dezember 2009)

Vieleicht kann ich ja später mal meinen kindern erzählen wie sehr sich die leute früher über *Spiele* aufgeregt haben. Glaubt mir, die werden lachen und ich auch.


----------



## Xorras (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde dem Ehepaar Pfeiffer gerne die psychiatrische Behandlung bezahlen, zusammen mit Herrn Schäuble. Eine Voruntersuchung wird bei diesen Patienten nicht mehr von Nöten sein, denn sie haben bereits selbst in vielen beispiellosen Okkasionen ihre Paranoia bewiesen. Es ist mir gänzlich unbegreiflich, wie man so besessen darauf seien kann, einen Sündenbock für Probleme zu finden, für deren Lösung man schlichtweg einfach zu blöde ist. Ich möchte aber vermuten, dass die Ursachen der psychischen Erkrankung in der Kindheit der Patienten zu finden sind. Vermutlich hatten sie nie Freunde oder Menschen, die sich wirklich für sie interessiert haben. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich fragen, ob die Eltern der Beeinträchtigten nicht religiöse Fanatiker waren, die ihre Kinder vielleicht eher... "altmodisch" erzogen haben.

Am besten man kerkert diese Leute einfach in einer tiefen, dunklen Grube ein, in die man drei mal täglich was zu essen und zu trinken wirft. Sollen sie sich wirkliche Probleme mit dieser Akribie vornehmen, dass hilft uns allen mehr als diverse Paranoia-Aktionen, die sich jetzt schon über Jahre hin ziehen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch WoW, aber bei mir geht RL vor und ich spiele nur, wenn ich sicher bin, dass ich Zeit habe. Raidtermine welche max. 1mal die Woche sind lege ich mir in den Kalender und nehme mir den abend Zeit. Wollen meine Freunde an nem Raidabend um die Häuser ziehn, sage ich selbstverständlich den Raidabend ab und nicht meinen Freunden!.


Helden des Alltags, vereinigt euch! *huldig*


----------



## Chillers (15. Dezember 2009)

Mandelin schrieb:


> ....wisst ihr was ich voll seltsam finde... diese frau hat nix anderes zu tun als über 3 jahre leuten beim zocken zuzusehen... das finde ich mal voll seltsam...aber solche leute würden sich ja auch nie mit leuten wie uns wirklich auseinander setzten... oder was würdet ihr der sagen ...ach was egal was ihr der armen, verwirten frau sagen würdet, die seid 3 jahren leuten beim zocken zusieht...für sie seid ihr:
> 
> 1. Süchtige
> 
> ...


----------



## Strickjacke (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich schaue den Fußballspielern auch immer im TV zu.
Dafür muss ich nicht mal was bezhalen.
Ich frage mich warum ein Fussballspieler dem anderen Verletzungen zufügt, gewollt natürlich, was dann als Foul abgetan wird.
Und wie diese HOCHBEZAHLTEN "SPORTLER" sich auch noch benehmen, verbale entgleisungen bei Interwievs udgl.

Aber der große Unterschied das ist Sport. Im Sport ist so was erlaubt.
Wenn der Boxer dem Kontrahenten eines voll in die Fresse reinwürgt, das ist toll und wird sogar im TV übertragen.

Ich bin ja eher für ruhigere Sportveranstaltungen wie Schach oder Snooker.
Na ja ist schon ziemlich brutal aber auch wenn der Bauer die Dame im Schach schlägt. So ein Chauvi!


----------



## Little_Programmierer (15. Dezember 2009)

Er ist ein Gott .... NOT


----------

